#ayatana 2009-12-02
<alkisg> Hi, in previous Ubuntu versions, there was a patch for fusa that was hiding the reboot and shutdown menu items in LTSP clients. I think that patch was dropped in Karmic, along with the switch to indicator-applet.
<alkisg> Would it be possible for me to suggest a smaller patch for indicator-applet, i.e. to set a xatom with the action that the user selected (reboot, shutdown etc) so that the LTSP display manager would read it and act appropriately?
<mac_v_> tedg: ^ ;)
<tedg> alkisg: No, but for a good reason :)
<tedg> alkisg: We're now checking with the ConsoleKit settings to see if the user can do that.
<tedg> alkisg: So you should be patching/fixing consolekit so that it happens all over the desktop.
<tedg> alkisg: Including the session menu.
<alkisg> tedg: the user dbus session is on the server, so that won't work for the ltsp client
<alkisg> Ah, consolekit, not gnome-session... hmm...
<tedg> alkisg: ConsoleKit is on the system dbus.
<tedg> alkisg: And if it's on teh server, it should definitely not be giving users permission to shut it down! :)
<tedg> Hiding the menu item is one thing, but there shouldn't be a way for them to be able to craft a dbus command to do it either.
<alkisg> LTSP currently doesn't install policykit1 on the chroot... so if we installed it, and called the appropriate method, would that work?
<alkisg> (I tried to call the CK method for restart, but it complained about PK)
<tedg> alkisg: I'm not sure about PK here.  We're just calling the CK method "CanRestart" and "CanStop".
<tedg> alkisg: I'm not sure how you configure/modify those in ConsoleKit.
<alkisg> tedg: Anyway I got it, thanks a lot, I'll try to see how that would work with LTSP
<tedg> np
<tedg> mac_v_: Thanks for the ping!
<alkisg> (i.e. I'll try to somehow make CK.restart work... thanks again)
<mac_v_> hehe , actually i wanted to ping you for something else and caught the chat ;)
<mac_v_> tedg: any news about inkscape ppa ?
<tedg> mac_v_: I haven't had time to work on it :(
<mac_v_> hmm , :( ... 
<tedg> mac_v_: I need to migrate the branches from SVN to BZR
<tedg> mac_v_: Well, they were already in BZR, but now that we've moved the version numbers don't line up.
<tedg> mac_v_: I'm planning to work on it tonight, if it goes smoothly it'll be done -- but this stuff rarely goes smoothly :)
<mac_v_> tedg: the "save" is killing me... thats the only problem ... np... take you time :)
<mac_v_> yay
<alkisg> tedg: could you please direct me to the package/source file that calls CK for canrestart/restart etc?
 * tedg looks
<tedg> alkisg: Hmm, I can't find it... I may have lied. I swear I wrote that code...
<alkisg> tedg: heh, np, I'll look myself, thanks. Is that indicator-session?
<tedg> alkisg: Yes.  bzr branch lp:indicator-session
<alkisg> Thanks a lot! :)
<alkisg> src/gtk-dialog/logout-dialog.c
<alkisg> tedg: if I understand the sources correctly, ck-pk-helper.c asks CK/PK if the user can shutdown the system, but the actual action is in gtk-logout-helper.c, e.g. res = dbus_g_proxy_call_with_timeout (sm_proxy, "RequestShutdown", INT_MAX, &error,...
<alkisg> The action happens on the session dbus, which is on the server.
<alkisg> I think that LTSP needs some help on the action part, i.e. if LTSP_CLIENT is set in the environment, set an xprop for LDM to know if it's supposed to reboot/shutdown etc. Would you consider accepting such a (small) patch?
<alkisg> As it turns out, there's already code in LTSP that reads a file named /tmp/ldm-logout-action, and if it contains "shutdown" or "reboot", it acts appropriately. So a small patch in indicator-session that would write those values to that file if the LTSP_CLIENT env var is present, would be most welcomed by LTSP users (instead of the xprop I mentioned before).
<alkisg> (and btw, we teachers also miss the real user name instead of the login name :))
<beuno> alkisg, I think that letting people configure their display name would be a good thing to do
<beuno> alkisg, would you like to bring that up on the ayatana mailing list?
<alkisg> beuno: sure, thanks.
<alkisg> I've filed a launchpad bug for this already
<alkisg> (some days ago)
<beuno> alkisg, great, will help us track it. I think the mailing list is a better forum for discussions, and decisions  :)
<alkisg> Sure, will do ;)
<beuno> and we still have time to change it in Lucid!
<alkisg> Lucid (and all LTS releases) are very important for schools, as they don't usually upgrade every 6 months... :)
<beuno> yeah, there is a lot riding on Ubuntu this cycle
<mac_v> beuno: is it really essential to show the user name in a single user setup ? :(  
<beuno> mac_v, I don't think it's the name that is essential, but the actions under it
<beuno> what else would you display?
<mac_v> though it makes sense in alkisg's scenario  , its kinda wasting space on the panel ... i already know my name;)
<alkisg> mac_v: an option for it would suffice, it doesn't need to be default... but even on my standalone PC I don't like seeing "alkisg", I prefer seeing my Greek name.
<mac_v> beuno: IMO , just the icon would suffice , not sure why the name is needed
<beuno> mac_v, so, you now have something to reply on the list  ;)
<beuno> I don't think I feel strongly about it, but it seems to feel right
<beuno> and I know there are some plans for the future in that area, that integrate/group more features under there
<alkisg> Also, is the top panel space important? It's usually empty :)
<mac_v> alkisg: i use only 1 panel :)
<mac_v> alkisg: if you ask the dekstop team , they are planning on removing the bottom panel and a lot of widgets to reduce the boot time
<mac_v> desktop*
<beuno> I think 1 panel is the future
<alkisg> mac_v: well, then you are not using the default setup anyway....  Ah. Ouch. :)
<beuno> I'd have to check of it's Lucid future, or Lucid+1
<mac_v> alkisg: they are going to make it the default or atleast try to convince UX , , since their alloted time is 4secs ;)
<beuno> but it's near future
<beuno> djsiegel1, do you know?
<tgpraveen1> mac_v: 1 panel would be a pretty radical change.i doubt UX will approve.
<mac_v> sure they wont ;p  , but lot of the applets are gonna be removed 
<djsiegel1> I do not think we are changing anything about the panels
<mac_v> kenvandine knows more whats going/planned to be removed ;)
<kenvandine> beuno, it isn't set in stone or anything, but i think the goal was to try it 
<kenvandine> and see how it impacted startup time and see what UX thought
<kenvandine> beuno, you should really talk to rickspencer3
<beuno> thanks
<alkisg> tedg: adding those 4 lines to gtk-logout-helper.c make LTSP work fine with reboot/shutdown: http://paste.ubuntu.com/333393/
<alkisg> Unfortunately, LTSP won't have client<=>server dbus integration for some time to come, so I think that that hack is the best that LTSP users can have right now...
<alkisg> Tested, works fine, an additional check "if LTSP_CLIENT env var is defined" would be better though.
<tedg> alkisg: Where is the gnome-session running?
<alkisg> On the server
<tedg> alkisg: Where is indicator-session-service running?
<alkisg> On the server
<tedg> alkisg: Then why is client <=> server dbus integration an issue?
<alkisg> Because we want shutdown to shutdown the client, not the server
<tedg> alkisg: So it seems to me the session manager should be doing that, eh?
<tedg> I'm not trying to blow you off here, it just seems like changing the menu items is just dealing with the surface of the problem.
<alkisg> tedg: The LTSP devs are planning to see if they can make the session dbus talk with the system dbus *on the client* instead of the one on the server
<alkisg> But that won't happen for a long time (if it's ever going to happen)
<alkisg> tedg: so, ltsp users now have reboot/shutdown menu items that just logoff
<tedg> Yes.  But right now we have  "indicator-session-service -> session-manager -> console-kit" it seems like it should go to "indicator-session-service -> session-manager -> ltsp-tool"
<alkisg> With those 4 lines you can make them actually reboot/shutdown...
<alkisg> tedg: I understand that it's a hack. But LTSP can't do better right now.
<tedg> ? Why can't gnome-session be fixed?
<alkisg> gnome-session runs on the server, it has no control over the client
<tedg> So does indicator-session-service, right?
<alkisg> Right. So it would just send a "signal" to the ltsp display manager, so that when the session is over, LDM shuts off the PC
<tedg> So it seems like gnome-session could send that same signal to LDM.
<alkisg> I don't think patching gnome would be any easier...
<tedg> Yes, but when other people use that gnome-session shutdown/restart interface it would work.
<tedg> Like when you press the soft power button on the outside of the case.
<alkisg> You're right on that. But I don't think I'll ever be able to get such a patch accepted.
<alkisg> So Lucid, like Karmic, will go out with LTSP users unable to reboot/shutdown... :(
<tedg> alkisg: Well, you only have to get the patch into the package.
<alkisg> Well, I'll try. Thanks a lot for your time, and your advice! :)
<tedg> alkisg: Yeah, okay, I checked and that whole interface is a distro patch anyway.
<tedg> alkisg: So you just need to edit 95_dbus_request_shutdown.patch
<tedg> alkisg: I believe that the guy who can help you the most there is chrisccoulson
<alkisg> tedg: nice, you gave me hope!!! I'll try that tomorrow, too late here to go on :)
<tedg> alkisg: He wrote that patch.
<tedg> alkisg: Good night!
<alkisg> Good night, and thanks again :)
<chrisccoulson> hello :)
<alkisg> Ah, hi chrisccoulson!
<alkisg> Do I have any chances? :)
<chrisccoulson> hi alkisg
<chrisccoulson> i haven't read the scrollback yet - it might be quicker to ask your question again ;)
<alkisg> (a small patch for LTSP users to be able to reboot/shutdown the clients)
<alkisg> g_spawn_command_line_async("ltsp-localapps \"/bin/sh -c 'echo shutdown > /tmp/ldm-logout-action'\"", &error);
<tedg> Instead of calling ConsoleKit in gnome-session.
<alkisg> That command should be executed if LTSP_CLIENT is defined in the local environment, so that the LTSP display manager would then actually poweroff the pc
<tedg> (CK would shutdown the server instead of the client)
<chrisccoulson> this is a patch to gnome-session right?
<alkisg> Right
<tedg> It's a patch to your patch :)
<alkisg> I haven't looked at the sources yet, I was trying to put it to indicator-session, but tedg corrected me by telling it's best to go to gnome-session...
<chrisccoulson> oh, ok :)
<alkisg> (and it indeed is)
<chrisccoulson> yes, it's probably best somewhere like that, but i don't really know enough about how LTSP works to have much of an opinion
<alkisg> chrisccoulson: I think I could have stgraber and ogra to verify that it works
<alkisg> (ubuntu devs)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, no problem:)
<alkisg> Thanks! I'll try it tomorrow, and come back with a full "case" :)
<alkisg> Thanks a lot to both of you, good night.
#ayatana 2009-12-03
<alkisg> tedg: thanks to your help yesterday, I have a 4-line-diff for 95_dbus_request_shutdown.patch that makes LTSP clients properly reboot/shutdown. What should I do with that? Post it to the mailing list? Wait for chrisccoulson and give it to him directly? File a launchpad bug?
<tedg> alkisg: Filing a LP bug would probably be best.
<tedg> alkisg: Really cool that it's all working!
<alkisg> It works fine, and the way you told me it'll even work with iTalc (classroom management tool)
<alkisg> I'll file a bug, thanks a lot for everything!
<alkisg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/491940
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 491940 in gnome-session "Patch for LTSP clients to properly reboot/shutdown" [Undecided,New]
<alkisg> chrisccoulson: I've tested this and it's working: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/491940
<alkisg> I could use gdk_property_change() instead of spawning `xprop` to be a little faster, but it required additional headers. :-/
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 491940 in gnome-session "Patch for LTSP clients to properly reboot/shutdown" [Undecided,New]
<alkisg> Please give it a look when you have some time. Thank you.
#ayatana 2010-12-06
<coz_> hey guys... I had posted a bug  about  dual monitor with nvidia and how the upper panel turns white when enabling twinview...I found that if I run  gnome-em --replace   the panel goes back to normal
<coz_> rather    gnome-wm --replace
<coz_> good day all
<didrocks> good morning
<coz_> hey guy
<didrocks> hello coz_
<MacSlow> hey everybody
<klattimer1> morning MacSlow
<MacSlow> hey klattimer1
<klattimer1> hows it going dude
<MacSlow> klattimer, winter is upon us with full force here... yuck :)
<klattimer> yeah looking at my temp applet, its -10 here :(
<didrocks> hey MacSlow, klattimer :)
<klattimer> morning didrocks
<MacSlow> salut didrocks
<klattimer> hows the weather where you are?
<MacSlow> klattimer, I bet the whole of Europe is within the grip of the winter by now
<klattimer> MacSlow: it's looking that way
<klattimer> we've had solid snow/hail and freezing weather for almost 2 weeks now
<didrocks> lot of snow there
<didrocks> but beautiful and sunny day on sunday
<didrocks> unfortunatly, I had to do some work inside… so no ski :/
<didrocks> (no cloud at all on sunday, seemed to be the perfect weather :))
<hyperair> does indicator-sound have a blacklist like indicator-messages?
<hyperair> hmm maybe i'll just apt-get remove rhythmbox and be happy
<Devil505> damn libnux dosen't build :/
<ronoc> agateau, do you know why the amarok desktop file is not in the same directory as other applications ?
<agateau> ronoc: that's the way kde upstream application install themselves (in $PREFIX/share/applications/kde4)
<ronoc> agateau, thx
<ronoc> hyperair, http://askubuntu.com/questions/12867/how-do-i-remove-players-i-dont-use-from-the-sound-indicator
<hyperair> ronoc: interesting, thanks.
<lamalex> tedg, are new datetime packages going to show up in natty soon?
<lamalex> I'm in London and my panel still shows philly time
<tedg> lamalex, Q for kenvandine the master of Ayatana packages :)
<lamalex> kenvandine, ^
<tedg> lamalex, It won't auto switch, but will have a menu item to switch.
<tedg> That way if you show up at a coffee shop that routes all it's traffic to CA it doesn't auto-switch your time ;)
<kenvandine> lamalex, soon
<kenvandine> waiting for geoclue MIR
<lamalex> kenvandine, cool
<tedg> lamalex, bzr branch lp:~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-datetime/ubuntu ; cd ubuntu ; bzr bd -- -us -uc
<lamalex> or we could have a ppa ;)
<tedg> lamalex, I think it's in the DX ppa
<tedg> lamalex, Have you fixed Hudson yet? ;)
<tedg> kenvandine, Have you looked at the dbusmenu GDBus port packaging?
<kenvandine> not yet
<kenvandine> did you propose branches for those?
 * kenvandine hasn't looked at mail yet
<tedg> kenvandine, The review is going to take a couple days, but I'd like to "beat the pipeline" to getting it packaged after the reviews come in.
<tedg> kenvandine, No, the code merge isn't reviewed yet.
<tedg> kenvandine, It sadly turned into a 9000 line diff.  So I can't expect quick turn around :)
 * lamalex shuts up
<tedg> Sweet, two cool merge proposals for notify-osd today.
<tedg> MacSlow, Did you see those?
<tedg> MacSlow, It'd be nice to encourage new contributors with quick reviews.
<MacSlow> tedg, yes... already replied... will work/test them this weekend.
<MacSlow> tedg, like the pixman-related fix best :)
<tedg> MacSlow, Ah, hmm.  I haven't gotten your replies... did you just send them?
<tedg> MacSlow, I thought we'd get all mails on merge requests.
<MacSlow> tedg, oh... no didn't merge them yet... just commented on the bug-entries... I don't want to context-switch during the week while I've still unity-task on my plate.
<tedg> MacSlow, Ah, okay.  I was thinking you commented on the merge requests.  Cool.
<MacSlow> tedg, on Monday they'll be reviewed and tested
<mterry> Is there a design spec for how unity should eventually behave?
<mterry> dbarth, is there a design spec for unity on the wiki somewhere?
<njpatel> mterry, not quite
<njpatel> mterry, the spec is on google, but is probably somewhat out of date
<njpatel> mterry, the places spec is being updated
<mterry> njpatel, would be useful to answer questions of whether changes from old unity to new unity are intentional
<mterry> i.e. bug-worthy or not
<njpatel> mterry, agreed, johnlea can help there
<mterry> njpatel, you mean on specific questions?  He's a living spec?  ;)
<tedg> mterry, Yes, it's what he has to put up with until he doesn't get it on the Wiki ;)
<tedg> Uhm, "until he get's it on"
<mterry> johnlea, hello.  In old unity, switching to an application via the launcher would only present unminimized windows.  In new unity, it unminimized and presents all windows.  Is this intentional or a regression?
<gabon> mterry: johnlea is home sick so not sure you will get an answer :(
<mterry> sigh
<mterry> gabon, thanks, OK
<mterry> thus the problem with living specs
<jcastro> DBO: is the autohide animation a placeholder? It feels jerky over here, like, "low FPSish"
<DBO> jcastro, what machine are you on
<DBO> jcastro, its not jerky here
<jcastro> quad core amd, 64 bit, nvidia
<DBO> O_o
<jcastro> DBO: not jerky per-se, just not as liquid as I would expect.
<DBO> its very linear
<DBO> so the start/end are jerky
<DBO> and yeah
<DBO> its a placeholder
<jcastro> ok, so, don't bother you about it, got it. :D
<DBO> they want a fade in/out :/
<DBO> with a proximity style effect
<jcastro> it'll be autohide by default iirc?
<DBO> I have no idea what the defaults are
<hyperair> mhr3: are you the synapse maintainer?
<mhr3> hyperair, yea
<hyperair> mhr3: is there a way to search tomboy notes in synapse? it seems that's the one thing i'm missing from synapse
<mhr3> hyperair, do you have the tomboy dataprovider?
<hyperair> mhr3: hmm i think not
<mhr3> i'm not sure if we handle it, but first step would be to have it :)
<hyperair> heh okay
<hyperair> mhr3: does synapse get everything from zeitgeist alone?
<mhr3> not everything, but mostly yea
<hyperair> so if i want to start it upon login, but without showing its window, that would be synapse -s hide?
<hyperair> oh synapse -s
<mpt> Huh, Gnome Shell has a "Dash" now
<mhr3> hyperair, there's a checkbox in preferences which will create the autostart entry for you
<hyperair> mhr3: ah.
<hyperair> mhr3: hmm it doesn't show tomboy notes.
 * hyperair goes back to Do
<Mark__T> I run into http://pastebin.com/DaUxitu1 when trying to build dbusmenu 0.3.90,any idea how to solve that?
<kenvandine> great work guys... A1 with unity compiz works great on my old intel 900 netbook... old unity would never work on this thing :)
<sense> vish: I will not be available until Thursday for anything.
<kenvandine> hey Mark__T
<Mark__T> hey kenvandine
<sense> vish: Actually I should have told you earlier, because I wasn't available much last week as well.
<kenvandine> Mark__T, ah... you need my patch :)
<kenvandine> tedg, did you merge that in trunk yet?
<Mark__T> where to get it?
<Mark__T> kenvandine: plans for a 0.4.0?
<kenvandine> not yet
<kenvandine> one sec
<kenvandine> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/dbusmenu/natty-gtk3-fixes/+merge/41658
<kenvandine> Mark__T, there will be another release when tedg gets the gdbus branch merged
<Mark__T> kenvandine: is there a vala bindung for the indicator stuff now?
<Mark__T> binding
<kenvandine> it creates a vapi yeah
<kenvandine> but that isn't new
<Mark__T> kenvandine: I think about rewriting my xfce4-indicator-plugin in vala
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> should be fine
<tedg> kenvandine, No, let me do that -- I was just drooling over the Nexus S :)
<kenvandine> :-D
<ssj6akshat> sense, vish doesn't seem to be here
<kenvandine> going to write an app for the android 2.3 ?
<tedg> kenvandine, Naw, but I just bought the Captivate and I'm in my "30days no question return" time period...
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> return with reason "i want more bling and a better api"
<tedg> kenvandine, Unclear whether it supports the AT&T frequencies.
<tedg> Sadly it doesn't support an expandable memory card :-
<tedg> :-/
<Mark__T> kenvandine: your patch doesn't help
<Mark__T> kenvandine: do I need all 3?
<kenvandine> let me look
<Mark__T> oh the diff is all 3
<kenvandine> oh... you also need a gtk patch
<Mark__T> oh
<Mark__T> would that break the abi?
<kenvandine> no
<Mark__T> ok
<kenvandine> let me look at your error again... one sec
<Mark__T> not going to do a massive foresight rebbuild
<kenvandine> Mark__T, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-desktop/gtk/ubuntu/annotate/head%3A/debian/patches/065_gir_set_packages.patch
<kenvandine> and you probably need a patch for gdk-pixbuf too
<Mark__T> argh
<kenvandine> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-desktop/gdk-pixbuf/ubuntu/annotate/head%3A/debian/patches/065_gir_set_packages.patch
<kenvandine> yeah... it is all g-ir-scanner related
<Mark__T> kenvandine: did they mess their gir stuff or did ubuntu do some special magic?
<kenvandine> the newer gi stuff doesn't play well
<kenvandine> upstream
<Mark__T> ok
<Mark__T> just curious
<kenvandine> so what this does is makes the gir files generated include "package" name
<kenvandine> which matches what pkgconfig has
<kenvandine> without that, going from GI to vapi it uses a mix of GI and vapi files
<kenvandine> and right now those aren't happy together :)
<Mark__T> hope they fix that
<kenvandine> i submitted the patches upstream, not sure they will be needed once GI and vala works better together
<Mark__T> kenvandine: will take a while until I can provide results
<kenvandine> ok, good luck
<kenvandine> it was very painful for me to find the cause of those problems... glad to be able to prevent the same pain for others :)
<didrocks> jaytaoko: hey dude!
<tedg> kenvandine, Merges back in your court ;)  https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/dbusmenu/introspection-0.10-check/+merge/42852
<didrocks> jaytaoko: an update on the detection module: all gnome-session part is done and working
<tedg> kenvandine, Can you make sure that still works on Natty please?
<jaytaoko> didrocks: hello
<didrocks> jaytaoko: just take care of the "unity case", compiz not working will still use the current check I think
<jaytaoko> didrocks: ok, I wiil
<didrocks> thanks :)
<kenvandine> tedg, sure
<vish> sense: aw.. k.
<vish> sense: we'll try to hold the fort till then.. ;)
<sense> vish: Great, thanks! :)
<lamalex> DBO, can you add x,y coords to launchers?
<lamalex> DBO, nm I will
<kenvandine> tedg, your dbusmenu branch works on natty
<lamalex> DBO, njpatel, https://code.launchpad.net/~alexlauni/unity/launcher-icon-state-pos/+merge/42859
<lamalex> anyone know how to get a chroot to maintain changes?
<lamalex> I need to install some crap into a chroot and create a dir structure
<tedg> kenvandine, Sweet!  Did you merge it into your's or should I just grab that rev?
<njpatel> lamalex, on hudson?
<lamalex> njpatel, i was helped by someone here
<lamalex> I'm good :)
<njpatel> okley dokely :) They are just pbuilder chroots
<lamalex> apparently to enter them, because they're file chroots, you need to do schroot -c <dist>-source
<DBO> lamalex, I am not entirely sure that will work
<lamalex> DBO, are you talking about my chroot thing, or my merge proposal
<DBO> merge proposal
<DBO> it will give you a "stable center"
<DBO> so if you drag, it wont update
<DBO> the center you are giving is more or less where they minimize windows to
<lamalex> DBO, we need the coords to be able to simulate a click on the launcher
<DBO> that will work so long as the launcher is not mid animation
<DBO> centers only get updated if the center has been stable for 500ms
<lamalex> DBO, is there an unstable center?
<lamalex> I mean I don't think we'll be clicking icons while dragging, that's kind of impossible
<DBO> not that icons know about
<DBO> they wont update while an icon is opening either (they move then too)
<DBO> 500ms
<DBO> its to prevent making a lot of X calls to tell it where to minimize windows
<lamalex> I think it should be ok for our uses
<jcastro> dbarth__: http://developer.android.com/sdk/api_diff/9/changes.html
<jcastro> this would be a good idea in the future when we have APIs on the internet
<jcastro> tedg: ^
<jcastro> davidbarth: : http://developer.android.com/sdk/api_diff/9/changes.html
<jcastro> davidbarth: I was just telling your irc ghost that having a changes thing is a good idea
<doctormo> tedg: Hello and good morning.
<tedg> doctormo, Howdy!
<doctormo> tedg: Your datetime indicator uses autogen/automake, I've never used it before (except as a packager and I assumed it always worked) but now I've added in a c and h file and I can't seem to get them to compile.
<tedg> doctormo, You should just need to add them to the list of c/h files in Makefile.am
<doctormo> thanks
<doctormo> I think I understand this now that I've hacked the volume widget into the datetime indicator.
<tedg> doctormo, Cool, now tell me how it could work better!  ;)
<doctormo> tedg: The code could be cleaned up a little, things seem split over libido and the indicator code. I can't tell if the indicator is supposed to be gtk or not.
<doctormo> *supposed to include
<tedg> doctormo, the .so is supposed to be GTK, the service is not.
<tedg> doctormo, The idea is that there could be a GTK and a Qt .so for the various implementations, but the service should stick around.
<doctormo> Yes, that part makes sense, I guess I don't know enough C to be able to tell how your splitting Qt and Gtk code up.
<tedg> doctormo, Well, to date, there is no Qt code :)  It was part of the design that was never realized.  Now it's more of a break up between logic and visualization.
<doctormo> tedg: If this were python, you could just happily swap out the gtk and qt code ;-)
<doctormo> tedg: In seriousness, I think I'll have to do something like the indicator bridge, so I can set up a dbus interface which isn't inviting the creation of widget menu items.
<tedg> doctormo, For the most part the service does that.  It just creates dbusmenu items, that then turn into GTK items on the .so side of things.
<tedg> doctormo, If you don't need custom menu items, you should really have any GTK code.
<doctormo> In this case I do.
<jamal> hi all, so i've been working on bug #683241 and i've pretty much have worked out how to get the trash state but can't figure out how to update the icon in the launcher.
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 683241 in unity (Ubuntu) "Recycle bin icon is empty when there are items in the bin" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683241
<jamal> Is there currently any way to swap/redraw an icon after it has been rendered?
<tedg> DBO, jaytaoko ^
<jamal> tedg: thanks :)
<tedg> doctormo, Ah, well then you'll need some GTK code :)
<DBO> jamal, no
<DBO> jamal, wait as a coder?
<jamal> DBO: what do you mean? if i'm coding the bug?
<jamal> yeah
<jamal> I've started on it, I grab the icon state on load now https://code.launchpad.net/~jamalta/unity/683241-recyclebin-icon
<DBO> lemme look at what you've done :)
<DBO> maybe I can give you some help :)
<jamal> I still have to put a monitor in place to check the state changing after the constructor runs :)
<jamal> But I wanted to get the state on startup working before I bothered working on the monitor
<jamal> And I've been stuck figuring out how to draw the user-trash-full icon
<jamal> :)
<DBO> we need to work on your indenting :P
<jamal> DBO: Haha sorry
<jamal> I can't figure out the standard.. some files have two spaces, others have four
<DBO> okay you are calling SetIconName
<DBO> thats fine
<jamal> I just gave up and started ignoring it ><
<DBO> we are standardizing on 2
<jamal> ok!
<DBO> all new code must be 2
<jamal> I will fix that before I try to push an MP :)
<DBO> :)
<doctormo> tedg: You saw the speculation design? http://doctormo.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/progress-indicator.png
<DBO> alright let me make the change into trunk you need so that SetIconName actually changes the damned icon :)
<jamal> DBO: YAY!
<jamal> I noticed nothing listens for the icon name changing
<jamal> But I don't understand all of this enough to work on that just yet
<jamal> DBO: now that i have your attention, though… are you ok with me using GFileMonitor to update the state of the trash icon?
<tedg> doctormo, Cool.  You might want to use libindicate for publishing the data from the applications.  It's nice in that if the application crashes the items just go away on the server side of things :)
<DBO> jamal, isn't there some generic GIO thingie for watching the trash?
<doctormo> Sounds like the best advice.
<jamal> DBO: not sure, not that I recall
<DBO> jamal, I am for now at least
<DBO> its better than nothing
<jamal> DBO: ok, i will check to make sure that gio doesn't have trash specific stuff
<jamal> if i recall correctly, nautilus uses gfilemonitor to keep up with trash as well
<jamal> but i can double check later tonight
<DBO> jamal, merge trunk and your code should work
<jamal> DBO: Already done?! Wow… awesome!
<jamal> It would've taken me hours if I had tried >.>
<DBO> it was a small change
<jamal> I'll try it tonight.. I'm at work so can't really work on it now. No one is around when I have free time so I figured I'd ask during the daytime :)
<jamal> Thanks so much! I'll see if I can get the bug finished tonight
<DBO> fair enough :)
<DBO> awesome
<DBO> feel free to add me directly to your MP
<DBO> my launchpad ID is jassmith
<jamal> ok! will do
<jamal> oh you're jassmith? cool :)
<DBO> :)
<DBO> jamal, you are aware of the copyright assignment requirements right?
<jamal> DBO: yes
<jamal> i'm pretty sure i've signed the … i forget what it's called
<jamal> i had to for launchpad at least
<DBO> if not we'll make sure we do the audit and ensure everything is in order
<jamal> anything different than what the launchpad team does?
<DBO> jamal, I dont think so, you download the agreement, attach to an email, write in there that you accept, and mail it off to canonical
<jamal> DBO: ah yes i've done all that
<DBO> awesome
<jamal> but we can go through it to make sure everything is in order whenever you want
<doctormo> tedg: So should I be looking at the code in ido to make my own menu item (gtk) stuff and does it matter if it's in the same codebase as my indicator?
<tedg> doctormo, There's no requirement that it's in the same codebase, or in IDO, that's a personal choice.  I'd probably just throw it in the indicator to make development easier and look a libs later.
<tedg> doctormo, But IDO does have good examples of how to make the menuitems.
<doctormo> Yep, I feel like I've just decided to clime mt everest as my first C clime, sure it'll be easy with enough python experence.
<tedg> doctormo, Just recite "types matter" 50 times every evening before bed.  It'll work out. :)
<tedg> Now that I have doctormo writing C, kenvandine you're next!  ;)
<tedg> MWHAHAHAHA!
<kenvandine> never!
 * doctormo mutters that types matter in python, if anyone bothered to write it properly.
<kenvandine> tedg, i *think* i have fixed the current indicator-application FTBFS... well... i have fixed it, but i am not sure which change fixed it :)
<tedg> kenvandine, Heh, nice.
<kenvandine> soooo fragile
<jono> hi folks
<jono> http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/12/06/get-started-hacking-on-unity-bitesize-bugs/
<DBO> jono, awesome stuff
<jono> thanks DBO
<jono> gonna make this thing rock :-)
<jono> retweets would be awesome!
<jamal> DBO: btw, should i assign that bug to myself so anyone else knows i'm working on it?
<DBO> jamal, yes
<DBO> in my mind its your bug now :)
<DBO> I'll be happy to offer any mentoring you do or do not need
<jamal> DBO: awesome, thanks so much!
<jamal> i appreciate it
<DBO> jamal, how long you been coding for?
<jamal> DBO: hm.. good question
<jamal> 6 years?
<DBO> so you're pretty proficient then :)
<jamal> i primarily do web development, and that doesn't include C++
<spikeb> fedora is investigating packaging unity. quite interesting.
<jamal> so my c++ knowledge is a bit weak
<jamal> DBO: in some areas i am :)
<jamal> The reason I'm working on Unity is to get more experience working with C++, Linux, and OpenGL
<DBO> jamal, if you want a more creative bug, I can give you one whenever you want :)
<jamal> I've been learning a ton with what you all have done
<DBO> something you can do a little more teeth cutting with
<jamal> DBO: Yeah,.. I tried the full screen thing, and decided to step back to something a bit easier
<jamal> hehe
<DBO> :)
<jamal> I don't know how window managers work too well just yet, so I didn't really understand what was going on with the stacking..
<jamal> I want to play some more with it, but I wanted to start understanding Unity first
<jamal> DBO: Sure! If you want to throw something my way I can start playing with it after I finish the trash icon bug
<DBO> jamal, there is a bug about the launcher autohide while a quicklist is visible
<DBO> I will get to it eventually but if you want to try it out I am happy to let you know what my plan was
<jamal> DBO: Sure, can I get the bug # so I can read it over first?
<DBO> yep
 * DBO looking
<DBO> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/683261
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 683261 in Unity "panel autohide when on Quicklist" [High,Triaged]
<DBO> jamal, I will add a "action plan" to the bug
<DBO> if you want, you can take a crack at it, if not, no big deal :)
<jamal> DBO: Sounds like a fun bug :)
<jamal> yeah, that would be great
<DBO> jamal, done :)
<jono> jamal, thanks for helping!
<jamal> DBO: your changes worked great.. thanks!
<DBO> jamal, great to hear
<jamal> i just got a chance to test it
<DBO> I just pushed up intellihide to a branch
<DBO> so be looking out for that to land tomorrow :)
<jamal> DBO: ah, sure
<jamal> i'll try to test the quicklist hiding with the intellhide branch as well then
<DBO> yeah come to think of it I would base off that branch
<DBO> it changes how hiding is done a little bit
<DBO> but even if you get the QuicklistManager implemented as I mentioned in the bug report
<DBO> this alone would be a lot of help
<jamal> ok! i'll definitely look into your branch before i start on it then
#ayatana 2010-12-07
<didrocks> good morning
<jono> hey didrocks
<didrocks> jono: hey jono, how are you?
<didrocks> (not in millbank?)
<jono> didrocks, good! hows things?
<jono> didrocks, no, I didn't need to be at the testing sprint
<jono> didrocks, how is the Unity work going?
<didrocks> jono: I'm good thanks. Still lot of snow there, so it's nice :)
<didrocks> unity is working great, a lot of exciting stuff in trunk, so be prepare for Thursday's update :)
<jono> :)
<coz_> ol
<jono> didrocks, awesome, what can we expect on Thurs?
<coz_> cool
<didrocks> jono: mostly bugfixing, better compiz (lot of annoying bugs to remove) + better performance and I just saw the "intellihide" branch to be merged :)
<jono> didrocks, how does that work?
<didrocks> jono: I didn't test it already, but IIRC, when you bring you mouse close the launcher's edge, you will be able to make it appearing
<jono> didrocks, oh cool :-)
<jono> well we are kicking off the bitesize bugs campaign too, so I am hoping we get more community contributions too :-)
<didrocks> jono: yeah, I tried to put as many as bitesize tags as possible
<didrocks> jono: there are maybe false positive there btw :)
<jono> didrocks, no worries :-)
<kvalo> good morning everyone
<kamstrup> morning all
<didrocks> hey kvalo! how are you?
<didrocks> morning kamstrup :)
<jono> hey kvalo kamstrup
<kvalo> hi didrocks, kamstrup, jono
<kvalo> didrocks: good, thanks. eager to be back at work :) how about you?
<didrocks> kvalo: I'm good thanks, patch piloting today :)
<kvalo> didrocks: oh, wow. so you're a pilot now ;)
<didrocks> kvalo: exactly, running ubuntu-sponsor airline for 4 hours one I'll have catch up on emails :)
<TheMuso> Hey folks.
<didrocks> hey TheMuso!
<didrocks> TheMuso: how are you?
<TheMuso> didrocks: Not too bad thanks, still getting my head around the joys of GObject, but otherwise well.
<didrocks> TheMuso: hehe, nice :)
<didrocks> TheMuso: when you have some time, can you answer on bug #684925 plase?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 684925 in compiz (Ubuntu) "remove Super + scroll shortcut in ezoom" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684925
<didrocks> please*
<TheMuso> I'll take your word for it. :) My thought processes generally are not along object oriented lines...
<TheMuso> didrocks: Oh yeah, will do.
<didrocks> thanks :)
<smspillaz> TheMuso: gobject is just an impossible to comprehend paradigm anyways :)
<smspillaz> TheMuso: I say this from 2 years of experience with C++ and writing OO code with that - gobject is just annoying to get your head around :)
<TheMuso> smspillaz: heh, well object oriented programming in general is something that my brain is not geared for.
 * TheMuso has only ever done procedural programming.
<MacSlow> hey folks
<kvalo> didrocks: I got a feature request filed as bug #685454. how do you recommend to manage them?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 685454 in Network Menu "Feature request: wired connections profiles" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/685454
<didrocks> kvalo: first question is: is it something you will work on/that is interesting to you to implement?
<kvalo> didrocks: I think it's a good feature. I even spoke about it to upstream earlier this year but they hate it.
<didrocks> kvalo: (I used it as well, but sounds not for general user IMHO)
<kvalo> didrocks: yeah, upstream said somehting similar
<didrocks> kvalo: so, if you think that's something you or either someone else should implement, I would:
<didrocks> 1. thanks the guy for his idea
<didrocks> 2. set the two bugs task in triaged - whishlist
<didrocks> 3. point to upstream bugzilla and tell that's something which should be managed upstream
<kvalo> didrocks: ok, thanks
<didrocks> kvalo: you're welcome :)
<kvalo> didrocks: one more question. if I set a bug to triaged do I have to assign it to a person?
<didrocks> kvalo: no no, triaged is just a confirmed++
<kvalo> didrocks: ah, so I should just set a bug to triaged wheneven I have "cleaned up" a bug
<kvalo> whenever*
<didrocks> kvalo: exactly, confirmed can be set by anybody, triaged is just a special right to people you can trust more
<kvalo> didrocks: got it. thanks again :)
<didrocks> (even if everyone is making mistakes :))
<didrocks> yw ;)
<kvalo> mistakes? no, that can't be...
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> well, everyone apart kamstrup of course :)
<kvalo> didrocks: yes, that's true. if kamstrup has a bug, it's because his wireless keyboard corrupts data ;)
<didrocks> kvalo: exactly, it even corrupts the control sum, advanced technology :)
<lamalex> morning
<kvalo> lamalex: morning. you are up early
<lamalex> kvalo, I'm in London
<kvalo> lamalex: ah. enjoying the weather? ;)
<lamalex> yeah actually
<lamalex> I like poor weather
<kvalo> hmm, I can't find from launchpad "next bug from list" link like bugzilla has
<lamalex> DBO, you should reconsider smspillaz's comment about intellihide during resize
<lamalex> The immediate feedback is nice
<htorque> DBO, is intellihide supposed to fully work in unity r669? don't want to open bug reports if it isn't.
<lamalex> htorque, what bugs are you seeing?
<htorque> lamalex, 1. restoring an overlapping window from the launcher bar doesn't hide the bar, 2. the launcher bar doesn't show up after minimizing the last overlapping window
<lamalex> htorque, I would go ahead and file those
<htorque> lamalex, ok, will do
<didrocks> njpatel: so, the panel is totally frozen for me since 9AM: I try to left-click on an indicator, I got no feedback and then it's stuck (the indicators aren't refreshing, same for the appmenu and so on)
<didrocks> njpatel: any idea to get back to you the relevant info?
<didrocks> (funily enough the appmenu was nice to me to give back the menus in the windows) :)
<didrocks> aren't we supposed to have a panel-service whatever?
<didrocks> /usr/lib/unity/unity-panel-service… not running
<htorque> didrocks, guess it should, as it's running here :)
<didrocks> yeah… but before launching it again, let's wait if I can have logs :)
<njpatel> didrocks, it might have crashed
<njpatel> didrocks, I'm missing the code to automatically restart the service atm
<njpatel> feel free to add a bug an assign it to me :)
<didrocks> njpatel: it's not dbus activated?
<didrocks> njpatel: in any case, I didn't get apport… weird
<smspillaz> I'll fix bug 686423 (just a heads up in case someone else looks at it)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 686423 in Unity "Intellihide: Fails to show up when minimizing the last overlapping window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686423
<smspillaz> I know the way to do this
<njpatel> smspillaz, assign it to yourself
<smspillaz> njpatel: ok
<smspillaz> its an easy fix
<smspillaz> just have to *sigh* recompile nux
<njpatel> didrocks, activation is only for activating when calling methods, we don't call methods on the service normally, so we need to start it again
<njpatel> anyway /me ->lunch
<didrocks> njpatel: oh, you want on signals, ok, make sense, bugging you then :)
<lamalex> smspillaz, DBO, we're having a weird compiz bug
<lamalex> on login unity is behind compiz
<lamalex> hitting exposé shows everything properly, but when we go back to the desktop unity is hidden again
<lamalex> and then when we click in a unity region, it shows
<lamalex> ever seen this?
<lamalex> we have a netbook here that it's happened to 3 times
<smspillaz> lamalex: maybe the stacking order is getting messed up somewhere
<smspillaz> lamalex: I've seen this once or twice, no idea how to a) reliably reproduce it and b) debug it
<smspillaz> DBO: btw, that "intellihide doesn't work on unminimize" bug - I'm fixing that
<didrocks> smspillaz: can you assign the bug to you and target for 3.2.6?
<kklimonda> njpatel: can I somehow set meta+<number> to change active virtual desktop?
<smspillaz> didrocks: lamalex' bug ?
<smspillaz> sure
<lamalex> smspillaz, it happens all the time on this hp netbook
<njpatel> kklimonda, in ccsm?
<smspillaz> kklimonda: see the vpswitch plugin
<didrocks> smspillaz: the unminimize one, right
<smspillaz> lamalex: ok. I'll have a look. It's a bit weird I've seen it once or twice but never been able to reproduce it accurately
<smspillaz> lamalex: that can be my FAB#3
<smspillaz> ********AnnoyingBug
<kklimonda> smspillaz: njpatel thanks, I was looking in the Desktop Wall plugin
<lamalex> smspillaz, if you need anything from us let me know
<smspillaz> lamalex: find a way to accurately reproduce it and then dump whatever info you can on me :)
<Mark__T> kenvandine: ping
<kenvandine> Mark__T, pong
<Mark__T> ibtool: definition of this LT_INIT comes from libtool 2.2.6.
<Mark__T> libtool=foresight.rpath.org@fl:2-devel/2.2.6a-1-2[is: x86_64]
<Mark__T> it asks for libtool 2.2.6b Debian-2.2.6b-2ubuntu1
<kenvandine> oh... your version is too old
<kenvandine> you want 2.2.6b or later
<kenvandine> but, i would think a autoreconf would do
<lamalex> smspillaz, is there anything I can dump to give you some debuggin?
<lamalex> can I dump something with gdb to see stacking order or anything like that
<smspillaz> lamalex: exact steps to reproduce ;-)
<lamalex> smspillaz, "login"
<smspillaz> or things that will reproduce it easily :)
<smspillaz> lamalex: maybe we can simulate a login
<smspillaz> lamalex: like, kill the panels?
<smspillaz> (that wont do it though)
<smspillaz> lamalex: maybe put some fprintfs at the end of CompWindow::CompWindow
<smspillaz> lamalex: and print w->resName ()
<smspillaz> and w->id ()
<smspillaz> and then do an xwininfo -tree
<smspillaz> that way I can see at least what order windows are being created in
<lamalex> smspillaz, can't I do xwininfo -tree without adding anything to compiz?
<lamalex> and can't I use xprop to get the window id
<seb128> njpatel,
<didrocks> njpatel: grrr, I can't report the panel service crash because of avahi not being uptodate :/
<seb128> #0  0x00948490 in gdk_cairo_set_source_pixbuf ()
<seb128>    from /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
<seb128> #1  0x0806fa53 in PanelHomeButton::Refresh (this=0x85cdb50)
<seb128> is test-panel supposed to crash this way?
<smspillaz> lamalex: I need to see what order windows are being created (CompWindow that is)
<seb128> didrocks, you can workaround that
<didrocks> seb128: oh really?
<seb128> didrocks, set APPORT_IGNORE_OBSOLETE_PACKAGES
<seb128> APPORT_IGNORE_OBSOLETE_PACKAGES=1 apport-gtk ...
<didrocks> seb128: ok, thanks :)
<lamalex> smspillaz, ok
<didrocks> hum, it wrote something in /var/crash/appname to prevent me reporting it now
<didrocks> and it crashes because of that
<smspillaz> lamalex: :)
<didrocks> let's try to remove it
<didrocks> ok, filing a bug on apport first :)
<lamalex> smspillaz, but it's running on login, what good will printing do
<lamalex> i'd have to log to a file i guess
<smspillaz> lamalex: yeah, you can probably just redirect the output
<seb128> didrocks, ?
<smspillaz> lamalex: fprintf lets you write to a file I think
<seb128> didrocks, oh right, I think you need to set the variable before triggering apport for the first time
<seb128> didrocks, you probably have a line in the .crash now telling it to not report it
<seb128> delete the line maybe or ask pitti
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, and then, it writes the translated error message
<didrocks> seb128: and it's not unicode in French, so then apport crashes :)
<lamalex> smspillaz, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, is test-panel working for you?
<ronoc> kvalo, got a minute for a review ?
<ronoc> https://code.launchpad.net/~cjcurran/indicator-sound/tabs_v_spaces_second_attempt/+register-merge
<kvalo> ronoc: sure, on it
<didrocks> seb128: the tests are deactivated in the package, because one was failing and the fix wasn't easy IIRC
<ronoc> kvalo, its just tidy up of tab v spaces
<ronoc> no actual code chages
<ronoc> +n
<didrocks> seb128: let me see if it's test-panel, not sure what it will do with unity already started :)
<seb128> didrocks, it's a binary in the test dir
<seb128> which is supposed to display the panel in standalone mode
<didrocks> seb128: will have a look, finishing reporting bug report on unity now that I reported the bug on apport
<seb128> it crashes with the stacktrace I copied 15 minutes ago
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> 3 minutes :)
<lamalex> ugggghhh
<lamalex> why can't I apt-get source
<lamalex> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/private-ppa.launchpad.net_canonical-isd_enterprise-apps_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_source_Sources - open (2: No such file or directory)
<lamalex> wtf
<seb128> because you don't have a deb-src source?
<lamalex> so it just shouldn't check that src, not block the whole action
<lamalex> that's retarded
<njpatel> seb128, woops, didn't see the ping
<kenvandine> Mark__T, did you try an autoreconf?
<seb128> njpatel, no worry ;-)
<njpatel> seb128, no, looks like your missing unity-asset-pool?
<njpatel> it shouldn't crash, in any case
<njpatel> a bug please :)
<seb128> njpatel, I've unity-asset-pool installed
<seb128> but it's the ubuntu version
<seb128> not sure if cmake .. && make default to a different prefix or what
<didrocks> seems njpatel likes bugs… 2 one the way :)
<njpatel> didrocks, :)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, it's in /usr/local, but I've already run the full unity from there with the packaged asset-pool without any issue
<seb128> didrocks, ok, so opening a bug
<kvalo> ronoc: approved. the diff was even truncated :)
<ronoc> kvalo, :)
<ronoc> thx dude
<Mark__T> kenvandine: yep tried auto reconf
<didrocks> seb128: just confirmed, same issue
<seb128> didrocks, ok great, so you can confirm my bug in a minute
<Mark__T> kenvandine: will you be in brussels at fosdem in february?
<kenvandine> Mark__T, make sure you run autoreconf -f -i
<kenvandine> Mark__T, don't think so
<Mark__T> trying 'libtoolize --force --copy; autoreconf -vfi' now
<Mark__T> kenvandine: works now,thanks for your help
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> Mark__T, anytime!
<Mark__T> kenvandine: wnat to jojn foresight linux again :-P
<kenvandine> :)  i have plenty to keep me busy... :-D
<seb128> didrocks, njpatel: bug #686593
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 686593 in Unity "the test-panel binary SIGSEGV in gdk_cairo_set_source_pixbuf()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686593
<njpatel> thanks dude
<seb128> yw
<didrocks> dbarth: you can't reproduce bug #663030 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 663030 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "indicator-appmenu breaks Alt accelerator keys" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663030
<dbarth> hmm, konversation doesn't stay in my favorites
<didrocks> dbarth: take any application that has a menu
<seb128> njpatel, didrocks: cp /usr/share/unity /usr/local/share makes it run
<seb128> it didn't find /usr/share/unity/3/bfb.png otherwise
<njpatel> yeah, that makes sense
<didrocks> seb128: ok, weird that if you make install and compiz --replace it works though :)
<didrocks> seb128: also, if you cmake .. it installs some part in /usr/local and other in ~/.compiz-1 which is wrong IMHO (the plugin info are there)
<dbarth> didrocks: doh, i'm pretty sure it was working recently
<dbarth> didrocks: but it doesn't not right now
<didrocks> dbarth: I'm under unity, it has never worked for me in natty
<dbarth> mmm, i'm on a plain unity session though
<dbarth> let me check that again
<didrocks> dbarth: I didn't try under gnome-panel TBH
<didrocks> dbarth: just unity
<dbarth> smspillaz: btw, so thet staticswitcher does not do the pop out effect anymore, but it still switches apps window as I cycle with ALT-TAB
<dbarth> smspillaz: what's the best way to just have a circle of window apps and only switch when you let go?
<smspillaz> dbarth: what do you mean?
<smspillaz> dbarth: like, you mean that it "live switches" in front of you?
<dbarth> when you circle around window previews with the static switcher, the real windows switch as well
<smspillaz> and you don't want that
<dbarth> right
<smspillaz> ah right
<smspillaz> I think you can disable that
<smspillaz> dbarth: staticswitcher -> appearance -> selected window highlight -> highlight mode -> None
<dbarth> well, that'd be an interesting bitesize fix to propose
<smspillaz> dbarth: just change the default
<dbarth> uhuh, checking
<smspillaz> dbarth: aren't you glad we have tons of options now? ^_^
<seb128> didrocks, bug #686589 is an indicator-sound issue
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 686589 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity-panel-service crashed with SIGSEGV in cairo_translate()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686589
<seb128> didrocks,
<seb128> #0  0x008c6440 in cairo_translate () from /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2
<seb128> No symbol table info available.
<seb128> #1  0x07a089bb in ?? () from /usr/lib/indicators/4/libsoundmenu.so
<seb128> No symbol table info available.
<didrocks> seb128: right, I didn't look at the backtrace
<didrocks> seb128: ok, changing it
<didrocks> thanks :)
<seb128> didrocks, ups, sorry I already changed the ubuntu task ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, yw
<seb128> you can change the upstream one
<didrocks> seb128: yeah \o/ thanks for letting me play :)
<seb128> :-p
<seb128> didrocks, ok, dup of bug #683184
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 683184 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "unity-panel-service crashed with SIGSEGV in cairo_translate()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683184
<dbarth> smspillaz: it still brings the windows to the front, even with 'None' as a selection
<seb128> didrocks, if you still have the .crash you can maybe retrace it locally?
<dbarth> didrocks: you're right that fails also with natty
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I have it
<didrocks> dbarth: can you comment on that?
<seb128> didrocks, ok, please retrace then
<smspillaz> dbarth: right, fileabug in that case :)
<didrocks> doing that
<seb128> didrocks, the retracer doesn't work because indicator-sound is not a depends of unity so the dbgsym doesn't get installed
<smspillaz> also it stopped showing the popup
<smspillaz> that's ... weir
<smspillaz> fileabug about that too
<didrocks> seb128: oh ok, how does it work btw? It just installs dep dbgsym and that's it?
<seb128> didrocks, correct
<dbarth> tedg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-appmenu/+bug/663030 i can confirm the issue here as well
<didrocks> so you need all the deps toolchain updated for apport?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 663030 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "indicator-appmenu breaks Alt accelerator keys" [Medium,Confirmed]
<smspillaz> dbarth: oh wait, turn "opacity" up to 100
<smspillaz> then you wont see the windows
<seb128> njpatel,
<seb128> ==10778== Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)
<seb128> ==10778==    at 0x80651D7: PanelView::UpdateBackground() (PanelView.cpp:147)
<seb128> ==10778==    by 0x8065186: PanelView::PostLayoutManagement(long) (PanelView.cpp:137)
<smspillaz> I still have no idea why the popup went away though
<seb128> njpatel, is that worth a bug report?
<njpatel> seb128, yep
<smspillaz> uhm right. so the pop up window just goes away after the first use here
<smspillaz> can anyone else confirm that? I'm using a heavily modified internal branch
<smspillaz> dbarth: ^?
<lamalex> smspillaz, https://pastebin.canonical.com/40603/ ?
<lamalex> just that?
<lamalex> need anything else?
<smspillaz> should work
<dbarth> ah, so i need to switch back to compiz
<smspillaz> although I think it's fopen and fclose
<kvalo> didrocks: automake automatically installs both .pyc and .pyo files.
<seb128> hum
<seb128> hate launchpad formating of text
<seb128> it wraps things when not required
<kvalo> didrocks: is it ok to install also .pyo files?
<didrocks> kvalo: hum, we shouldn't need them
<dbarth> smspillaz: correct, that works now; thanks a lot! :)
<didrocks> kvalo: you should avoid install pyc in any case
<smspillaz> dbarth: could you check if the alt-tab dialog disappears and does not appear after first use ?
<didrocks> seb128: +1 sometimes you wonder why it's wrapping the text…
<smspillaz> dbarth: I'm re-syncing 0.9 and 0.8 (about 100 or so bugfixes) and I may have broken it here
<dbarth> hmm, it's still showing up here
<kvalo> didrocks: ok, I have to find out how to disable that
<dbarth> ie, i see the alt-tab dialog everytime
<smspillaz> dbarth: ok, I broke it here then
<dbarth> however, it doesn't really work as i'd wish in a subtle way
 * smspillaz will fix that
<smspillaz> dbarth: oh?
<didrocks> kvalo: you can rm on install if needed
<dbarth> it really switches the focus of application windows, which means that bamf sees that
<dbarth> and tells the appmenu about it, and i can see the global menu bar move as well
<smspillaz> dbarth: I can change that
<dbarth> can consider that a bug or a feature
<smspillaz> dbarth: yeah it calls w->focus ()
<smspillaz> dbarth: I can make it an option *shrug*
<kvalo> didrocks: cool, thanks
<dbarth> smspillaz: don't worry for now, i'd like some more official feedback from design before you spend time on that
<smspillaz> dbarth: it takes like 3 seconds
<didrocks> hum, I got apport-retrace crashing :)
<dbarth> and ad an option that you will have to maintain, etc.
<dbarth> add
<smspillaz> dbarth: I'm sure that one more option on top of two thousand more isn't too much
<smspillaz> ;-)
<dbarth> can an option disable other options?
<dbarth> ie, if you click on don't focus as you alt-tab, it will disable (in ccsm) the other bits?
<smspillaz> dbarth: no, but this is planned
<smspillaz> dbarth: it requires some work in cccsm
<smspillaz> *ccsm
<smspillaz> err and libcompizconfig
<smspillaz> neither of which I've had much experience with
<smspillaz> dbarth: actually the big change in options I want to do is this:
<smspillaz> in the animation plugin, you can select an "animation type" (eg fade, zoom etc)
<smspillaz> I want to add a framework so that we can push "suboptions" for "master types"
<smspillaz> eg if (value == x) <some other options>
<smspillaz> and other plugins should be able to extend that data
<smspillaz> so we can have an animations framework and then whenever we write a plugin we have about 30 or so stock animations for free
<dbarth> interesting
<smspillaz> dbarth: the animation plugin is amazing btw
<smspillaz> dbarth: weird, my issue with staticswitcher went away *shrug*
<lamalex> smspillaz, id() is a Window object, not the xid?
<smspillaz> lamalex: id () is the xid
<smspillaz> lamalex: the object in CompWindow::CompWindow should just be "this"
<didrocks> njpatel: sorry, was disconnected, I was asking:
<didrocks> 16:21:45   didrocks | njpatel: "You'll also need latest indicator-appmenu" -> latest == the one in natty or a newer one?
<njpatel> didrocks, trunk
<njpatel> sorry
<didrocks> njpatel: ok, thanks :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: tedg take into account we will need that for latest unity ^^
<tedg> didrocks, Yup, we should probably also SRU that fix.
<njpatel> yeah, ted made the fix :)
<didrocks> tedg: kenvandine is on patch pilot today, maybe it's the right time? :p
 * kenvandine looks
<kenvandine> tedg, so fix for indicator-appmenu? both natty and maverick?
<tedg> kenvandine, Yeah, I think so.  It'll help with Unity on both.
<tedg> kenvandine, Works fine in GNOME :)
<lamalex> smspillaz, compiler says id is of type Window
<lamalex> can I just cast it to an int?
<jcastro> dbarth: are dailies of natty planned still?
<didrocks> jcastro: it is ppa:unity/daily
<didrocks> jcastro: the thing is that people using that should know how to report a proper bug, as there is no apport and such
<jcastro> didrocks: ok
<kenvandine> tedg, going to prepare branches? or do you just want to give me patches?
<smspillaz> lamalex: it will auto-cast
<smspillaz> lamalex: print it like "0x%x"
<smspillaz> (sorry I'm  not around all the time, am fixing bugs elsewhere)
<tedg> kenvandine, There's already a branch -- I didn't merge it into packaging though.  Let me get the link.
<lamalex> smspillaz, yeah no problem
<tedg> kenvandine, The diff is *huge* :)  https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-appmenu/alt-d-problem
<kenvandine> tedg, is there a bug filed for it?
<lamalex> smspillaz, it definitely does not auto cast
<tedg> kenvandine, rickspencer3 says he has, but he's been unable to come up with the number :)
<lamalex> erm, it's a warning nm
<smspillaz> lamalex: yeah, just ignore the warning :)
<DBO> htorque, in reference to bug #686413
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 686413 in Unity "Launcher icons jump up and down" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686413
<DBO> can you give me more information htorque?
<DBO> I am not sure what is going on here
<tedg> seb128, kenvandine, So as I'm adjusting the API of dbusmenu with the GDBus port should I be changing the package names to be something like "libdbusmenu0.4-glib-dev" ?
<htorque> DBO, what information do you need?
<DBO> htorque, describe the bug in greater detail
<DBO> a video maybe
<htorque> DBO, the whole set of icons is moving up and down an few pixels when i enter and leave the launcher bar
<htorque> DBO, ok, i will try to screencast it
<DBO> thank you
<smspillaz> DBO: I've got some intellihide fixes in the pipeline, I'll get you a bzr merge in a sec
<smspillaz> oh god dammit why does launchpad have to be so damn slow
<DBO> smspillaz, you're a lovely man
<smspillaz> it would be faster if launchpad was not so damn slow
<didrocks> smspillaz: this is because you need some rest, lp is just kind with you :)
<lamalex> CompString... why
<smspillaz> lamalex: it's so that we can have a compPrintf
<smspillaz> makes our lives easier
<didrocks> lamalex: ahah, I got the same first reaction! :)
<smspillaz> same reaction when I first saw the code too
<smspillaz> it's easier than typing std::string all the time I guess
<smspillaz> (keep in mind that I saw this code first :p so that was like 3 years ago XD)
<lamalex> haha
<lamalex> smspillaz, so what's the way to pass that to fprintf
<didrocks> smspillaz: and know you are part of the CompString and CompPrinft conspiracy :p
<lamalex> (I can't find the declaration)
<smspillaz> lamalex: soemstr.c_str ()
<lamalex> thanks
<smspillaz> urgh
<smspillaz> why the heck are there still warnings in libunity
<smspillaz> someone fix that
<didrocks> smspillaz: the vala issue?
<smspillaz> not even that
<smspillaz> there are still deprecated conversations
<smspillaz> and all kinds of other cra[
<didrocks> well, libunity will again have some love when places/dash will be back
<seb128> tedg, is there any reason to rename the binary?
<smspillaz> DBO: proposed. review that hot stuff
<smspillaz> ARGH why is launchpad so slow
 * smspillaz kicks launchpad
<smspillaz> DBO: ok, propsed 4real
<tedg> seb128, I don't know -- I wouldn't -- but I'm trying to figure out what the packaging stuff should be.
<seb128> tedg, update the soname of your lib
<seb128> tedg, that's enough to track what needs to be rebuilt
<seb128> tedg, no need to change the dev naming
<tedg> seb128, Cool.
 * smspillaz unleashes a commit storm of massive might and fury upon didrocks and compiz-dev
<didrocks> smspillaz: heh, excellent! Now I'l be able to annoy you with other bugs \o/
<didrocks> smspillaz: it will never end!!! :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
 * smspillaz whimpers
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> smspillaz, did you change anything out of indentation?
<smspillaz> :p
<seb128> seems there is lot of spacing changes in that merge request
<smspillaz> seb128: what do you mean?
<smspillaz> seb128: oh that is probably my editor being stupid
<seb128> smspillaz, 99% of the merge is indentation
<smspillaz> O.o
<htorque> DBO, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60276620/jumpy.ogg
<smspillaz> seb128: if you want, you can just copypasta the actual changed bits
<seb128> smspillaz, I will let didrocks reply, I was just being curious and reading it
<smspillaz> oh, the merge request is for DBO
<DBO> htorque, thank you
<didrocks> seb128: this is not the one for me, it's a gift to DBO :)
<smspillaz> yeah my package for didrocks was far bigger
<smspillaz> sorry DBO ;-)
<smspillaz> (oh dear, that could be read in the wrong way)
<didrocks> don't go on that road :-)
 * smspillaz laffs
 * smspillaz notes the awkward moment of pointing out his own unintnetional pun
<DBO> htorque, looks like a single pixel movement, would you agree?
<smspillaz> didrocks: I will just merge the glibmm branch ...  hopefully this will automerge
<DBO> htorque, also its hard to tell from the video but is the jump "stable"
<htorque> DBO, hard to tell on my crt, will check on my notebook
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, let's cross fingers, in any case, let's see what's can be fixed still this week before uploading a new compiz, ok?
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, I guess you will go to bed first :)
<DBO> htorque, I mean, does it move up 1px and stay there, and then on mouse out move down 1px
<DBO> htorque, does it happen without autohide?
<htorque> DBO, no it sometimes go up and down on mouse over, sometimes on mouse out but always up and back down
<htorque> DBO, with and without autohide
<DBO> okay so we can ignore autohide...
<smspillaz> didrocks: merging the branch will take me like 3 seconds and then I will rest up for my driving test tomorrow where karma says that I will pass and if I don't there is a fundamental mathematical inconsistency in the matrix and then we will all die from a catacylsmic system crash
<DBO> can you do a bisect and try to find when this started htorque?
<htorque> DBO, sure
<DBO> htorque, it probably started after r650
 * smspillaz runs like **** from DBO
<didrocks> smspillaz: sure, crossing fingers for you ;)
<smspillaz> awww no automerge
<smspillaz> didrocks: cross fingers for me and for the entire world not crashing ;-)
<smspillaz> (and for my friend since I have to build his PC right after my test)
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, I'm confident for the world not crashing (at least before I pay for my flat :))
<smspillaz> didrocks: ahahaa
<smspillaz> ok, good so we have a correct assert () there
<jcastro> ah, intelliDBOhide is much nicer
<smspillaz> assertion passed, didrocks' and smspillaz' pointer's refcount is 2 and valid
<jcastro> fagan: around?
<smspillaz> no segfault when I try to dereference that when driving tomorrow
<didrocks> :)
<kenvandine> tedg, looking in LP for a bug for that change... but i don't even know what the symptom was...
 * smspillaz -> bed
<DBO> smspillaz, +1, in the future try to keep pure whitespace changes to less than 50% of your total diff :P
<smspillaz> DBO: blame my editor
<smspillaz> DBO: feel free to copypasta my actual changes
<DBO> smspillaz, you can merge
<smspillaz> DBO: even with the whitepsace?
<tedg> kenvandine, Many have looked for such a bug :)  It is basically that "Alt+<key>" didn't work for any entry other than the first in Unity.
<smspillaz> DBO: check to see if it works. it works in theory but I was not able to test it
<DBO> yes
<DBO> it seems to be
<smspillaz> cool
<kenvandine> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-appmenu/+bug/663030
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 663030 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "indicator-appmenu breaks Alt accelerator keys" [Medium,Confirmed]
<kenvandine> tedg, ^^^
<kenvandine> that isn't specific for menus...
<DBO> smspillaz, I will do the merge actually
<DBO> you are dealing with a slow connection
<tedg> kenvandine, No, that's different.
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> tedg, can you file a bug then?
<kenvandine> so we can track the SRU
<tedg> kenvandine, sure
<kenvandine> tedg, thx
<fagan> jcastro: yep now I am
<DBO> smspillaz, thanks for your work, merged it
<lamalex> does anyone know what I'm missing to get the output I'm getting on build? https://code.launchpad.net/~alexlauni/bamf/authors/+merge/42845
<htorque> DBO, it starts with r667 and is indeed a one pixel movement (up-down)
<DBO> htorque, thank you, will start debugging
<smspillaz> DBO: oh *cancels merge*
<smspillaz> DBO: ok, bedtime for me :)
<DBO> htorque, how old are you man?
<jcastro> fagan: have you checked out any of the bitesize unity bugs? We're trying to get simple ones on the list
<lamalex> DBO, jaytaoko, when you click a launcher icon, what class does the launching?
<DBO> BamfLauncherIcon
<lamalex> thanks
<fagan> jcastro: I had a quick scan down through the list I was thinking of looking down better later in the week
<fagan> college is kicking my ass at the moment
<jcastro> fagan: cool, let me know if you need anything
<fagan> Sure
<jcastro> especially the docs. :D
<jcastro> hopefully they are easy for you to understand
<fagan> Well I was looking at the --replace one for unity and I thought that wouldnt be all that hard
<fagan> so I was thinking of doing that one
<lamalex> DBO, ah so the launcher doesn't actually store the exec string, it gets the info each time you click eh?
<DBO> lamalex, it doesn't store the exec string at all
<DBO> it gets the desktop file from bamf
<DBO> which has internally cached it
<DBO> makes a desktop app info
<DBO> and launches that sucker
<lamalex> yup
<lamalex> k
<lamalex> DBO, we need to map to a launched window, what should we export in introspection
<DBO> what?
<DBO> you want to do what now?
<lamalex> DBO, after the icon is clicked we want to call to introspection, and then we need to find the launched window
<DBO> there is a disconnect between when an icon is clicked and when a window actually shows
<DBO> you have to wait
<lamalex> DBO, that's ok, if it's not shown then it won't be in introspection
<lamalex> but when it is shown, is there a way for us to get that info?
<DBO> you want a signal?
<didrocks> DBO: there is a bug about that btw
<DBO> didrocks, about what?
<didrocks> DBO: as you can launch multiples apps instance between the activation and when the app is telling it's started
<DBO> oh yeah
<DBO> I need to fix that
<DBO> will do
<didrocks> DBO: nice, maybe it's bitesizable? :)
<DBO> it is
<didrocks> DBO: I mean, it's not urgent, seems to be only an additional state to add
<DBO> should be 5 lines of code
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> DBO: ok, adding the tag
<lamalex> DBO, not really- something 1 time queryable when we ask for it is better for us
<lamalex> we want it on our time not yours
<DBO> lamalex, sure
<DBO> I'll add it
<lamalex> thanks
<lamalex> you are my bff
<DBO> bff
<lamalex> Ted, I feel like you might know the answer to this: what am I missing to get the output I'm getting on build? https://code.launchpad.net/~alexlauni/bamf/authors/+merge/42845 I think it's just a missing package related to gobject introspection
 * lamalex doesn't understand debian package versioning
<lamalex> how is 1:0.9.2.1+glibmainloop2-0ubuntu4 newer than 1:0.9.2.1+glibmainloop2-0ubuntu4~alex
<lamalex> would I really want 0ubuntu5~alex if I wanted a package that would get superceded by a compiz update?
<didrocks> lamalex: ~ is less than nothing
<didrocks> lamalex: so you probably want 1:0.9.2.1+glibmainloop2-0ubuntu4alex
<didrocks> lamalex: why do you need that btw?
<lamalex> didrocks, none of your business
<lamalex> top secret qa sprint business
<lamalex> i don't 4alex
<lamalex> can I do 4+alex?
<lamalex> or -ale
<lamalex> x
<didrocks> lamalex: ahah… if you want it one day in ubuntu, you will need it :p
<didrocks> lamalex: no -ale
<didrocks> +alex1 is fine
<lamalex> didrocks, I don't
<lamalex> it's for someone's laptop here which has a bug we're trying to track down
<lamalex> it just has a bunch of debugging anyone else would want
<didrocks> lamalex: lot of printf of CompString? :)
<jcastro> hey DBO if you have time and can review this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/683241
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 683241 in unity (Ubuntu) "Recycle bin icon is empty when there are items in the bin" [Low,Triaged]
<jcastro> it would really help me out, it's a bitesize fix!
<jcastro> I kind of need a few bugs like this to get the project started
<DBO> its waiting on a contributor agreement
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> thanks
<DBO> we actually mistakenly committed it then had to revert
<DBO> lamalex, whats the status of jamals agreement?
<jcastro> DBO: afaict this is the first bitesize submission?
<DBO> yeah
<DBO> yeah
<jcastro> yeah! \m/
<lamalex> DBO, he hasn't signed yet, still waiting
<lamalex> which btw jcastro fix that shit
<didrocks> DBO: lamalex did you look at the emails/merges?
<didrocks> there is an answer…
<lamalex> ok he must have replied recently
<lamalex> i checked not too long ago
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~jamalta/unity/683241-recyclebin-icon/+merge/42917
<lamalex> why isn't he in the lp team then?
<didrocks> lamalex: maybe it's not updated? :/
<didrocks> was my concern as well…
<jcastro> lamalex: fix what?
<didrocks> njpatel: that's cheating! https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/686655! ;)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 686655 in Unity "Panel does not behave like a menu bar (keyboard scrubbing)" [High,Fix committed]
<didrocks> njpatel: btw, are you sure I didn't file that?
<lamalex> didrocks, how do we assure he signed it?
<lamalex> assure? ensure
<lamalex> no assure is right
<jcastro> I thought there was a checkbox in Launchpad?
<njpatel> didrocks, I searched for it but couldn't find
 * lamalex is tired
<njpatel> didrocks, there was one from mav time ,but none now
<lamalex> jcastro, there's a code of conduct signed thing
<jcastro> wait I thought they fixed the CA thing so that it's also a checkbox?
<lamalex> that seems a little bit canonical centric if you ask me :\
<didrocks> njpatel|away: ok, I was thinking I refiled it :) if it's the case, someone will dupe it, thanks dude, this one was anoying me! :)
<didrocks> lamalex: "assure" is english?
<lamalex> yes
<lamalex> I assure you it's an English word
<didrocks> oh nice, I would never have tried to use it :)
<lamalex> I think I misused it
<didrocks> oh right
<lamalex> ensure was actually what I wanted
<didrocks> ensure is more on "ensuring something"
<jcastro> lamalex: ok so wait, what's broken with the CA thing?
<didrocks> and assure is "I assure somebody"
<lamalex> ensure is to guarantee
<lamalex> right
<jcastro> when you do a merge request or something is there a checkbox or what?
<lamalex> jcastro, i dont see one
<jcastro> dbarth_: how exactly does this work?
<lamalex> jcastro, he says he's signed the CA but he's not in the contributor-agreement-canonical team
<didrocks> jcastro: when I had to sign it a while ago, it was by emailed, but maybe it changed
<didrocks> the team didn't exist and such…
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> ok so all the docs on canonical.com mention email
<jcastro> I didn't even know there was a seperate lp team
<lamalex> jcastro, ok so how do I check
<jcastro> I have no idea
<jcastro> dbarth_: help?
<lamalex> ha
<didrocks> jcastro: and a new bitesize bug for you :)
<tedg> kenvandine, Is there a reason you made the dbusmenu deps for things like GTK2 and GTK3 newer than what's in Maverick and the GNOME3 PPA?
<tedg> kenvandine, It seems like they could probably be lower :)
<kenvandine> no they can't
<kenvandine> they require my patches
<kenvandine> so the dep is on the version that includes the patch
<tedg> :-/
<kenvandine> well, on maverick it would build with the older version
<kenvandine> because you don't need that patch
<tedg> Yeah, I'm just trying to figure out how to get the gdbus branch running on my system.
<tedg> I guess if I grab an earlier version of the packaging.
<kenvandine> or just lower that dep to build :)
<kenvandine> with gtk2 on maverick it will be fine
<tedg> Yeah
<kenvandine> how about that bug for indicator-appmenu?
<tedg> Uhg, and it doesn't seem there's an gir1.0-gtk-3.0 in the PPA :-/
<tedg> Oh, sorry, yes.
<tedg> kenvandine, Let me continue debugging with njpatel|away for a bit to see if there's another error.  He's still seeing some issues.
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> tedg, no gir no, the gir stack is outdated in maverick and doesn't allow to build it
<seb128> we would have to update gir and rebuild everything shipping a gir
<tedg> Uhg, okay. :-/
<tedg> This transition is getting more painful by the day.
<kenvandine> tedg, so how do i make indicator-datetime use ubuntu-geoip to set my timezone?
<seb128> there is a reason we dropped the idea to do backported this cycle
<seb128> tedg, you should work on natty
<tedg> seb128, I know, it's just a pain to switch.  I was hoping to avoid until the new year -- but that seems to be not the case.
<tedg> kenvandine, If you've got the version doing it, it should just pop-up a menu item if it thinks they're different.
<tedg> Need to run, I'll bbiab.
<kenvandine> tedg, how can i make it think it is different?
<tedg> kenvandine, Change it to something else? :)
<kenvandine> ok, will it see the change? or do i need to restart the service?
<kenvandine> ugh, trying to test the timezone stuff... found that time-admin is busted
<jono> jcastro, what was the outcome of the CA discussion?
<jcastro> jono: I don't think DX is sure on what the workflow is
<jcastro> the canonical.com pages say that emailing it is fine
<jcastro> but alex is saying something about having to be in a certain launchpad group?
<jcastro> I asked dbarth for clarification but he hasn't responded.
<jcastro> lamalex: so what were you told about this launchpad group, do people need to be in it in order to accept their contributions?
<lamalex> no, that's just where I was told to look
<lamalex> it's apparently a wiki pae
<lamalex> ok going back to hotel guys
<lamalex> bye
<jcastro> wait
<jcastro> so is this guy good and you're going to merge it or what?
<jono> jcastro, what is the ETA for your blog entry now, what is blocking it?
<jono> dbarth_, jcastro the CA bit can be before the process starts
<jcastro> jono: I am finished, I would like to wait for the OMG writer to come back
<jcastro> jono: so before "Now start coding?"
<jcastro> perhaps something like "preparing to contribute" or something
<jono> jcastro, why block on OMG surely you can blog it and point them at it?
<jono> yeah prep sounds good
<jcastro> I could but I wanted to do it all at once
<jcastro> I can publish it whenever you want.
<dbarth_> yeah, either at the prep stage, or as part of our qa process
<jono> jcastro, I don't think getting it all online at once matters
<jono> jcastro, I think get your blog on and then syndicate everywhere
<jcastro> ok
<jono> jcastro, if you can put it online I will take a look
<jcastro> sec
<jcastro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/540730/
<jcastro> is what I have so far
<jcastro> I have not polished the outro yet
<jono> reading
<jono> typo "Jama" should be Jamal
<jcastro> I don't see the typo
<jcastro> but it's right in my draft
<jono> "Jama is a developer working on Flickr"
<jono> looks good for the blog - publish! :-)
<jcastro> ah got it
<jcastro> dude
<jcastro> wait, please
<jcastro> you've been rushing me on this and it's so not ready
<jcastro> just give me some time to go over the bugs again, etc.
<jono> ok
<dbarth_> jono: btw, i've moved our coding style for C and Vala over to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/CodingStyle
<dbarth_> jcastro: sorry ^^
<jcastro> dbarth_: ooh I'll add that to the prep section
<kenvandine> tedg, ping
<tedg> kenvandine, pong
<tedg> kenvandine, I'm downloading the upgrade to Natty... I'll hold you responsible if it doesn't work :)
<kenvandine> ** (process:3631): WARNING **: Unable to create GeoClue address: Address interface already started
<kenvandine> and
<kenvandine> ** (process:3631): DEBUG: Geoclue timezone is: (null)
<kenvandine> the test gui in geoclue is looking up properly
<kenvandine> i see where it creates the geoclue client
<kenvandine> and a little later
<kenvandine> ** (process:3648): WARNING **: Address provider changed.  Let's change
<kenvandine> so it is blowing up where geo_address_change gets called
<kenvandine> tedg, and in_sync is TRUE in check_timezone_sync
<tedg> kenvandine, Do you have other geoclue providers installed?
<kenvandine> yeah
<tedg> kenvandine, Kill them.  Perhaps that's the issue :)
<tedg> kenvandine, We don't place nice with others :)
<kenvandine> ok... had to uninstall geoclue-hostip
<kenvandine> so does hostip claim the same level of accuracy indicator-datetime requires?
<tedg> kenvandine, I'm guessing, we don't require much accuracy... I was hoping master would merge fields -- but it doesn't sound like it does :-/
<kenvandine> yeah, i'll file a bug :)
<DBO> htorque, are you around?
<htorque> DBO, yes
<DBO> htorque, does the bug occur for you if you have no folding on your launcher?
<htorque> DBO, yes
<DBO> does it occur if you have folding?
<htorque> DBO, yes
<DBO> fudgemonkeys
<htorque> and it doesn't happen always i enter/leave the launcher
<DBO> its just weird
<DBO> are you on a 32 bit version?
<htorque> yes, on both tested machines
<DBO> I wonder if its some kind of rounding thing...
<DBO> htorque, can you open Launcher.cpp
<DBO> go to line 674: center.y += delta_y;
<DBO> and comment it and the line that follows
<DBO> then test
<htorque> DBO, no luck
<DBO> still does it eh
<htorque> yes
<DBO> but dragging the launcher no work now right?
<htorque> oh, yeah, doesn't move
<DBO> okay... the hell
<DBO> its moving by 1 px... which means that its somewhere in global positioning code...
<htorque> if you think it could be 32/64-bit related i can test with a 64-bit live cd...
<DBO> well its just the dev team is mostly 64 bit
<DBO> and none of us noticed
<jono> hey DBO any word on when Places might come back to Unity in Natty?
<DBO> A2
<DBO> its not really my department
<DBO> htorque, you want to try a really complex one?
<DBO> htorque, wait no lets try this
<DBO> re-enable the lines you had before
<DBO> go to line 743
<DBO> you will see (int) center.y
<DBO> change that to
<jono> hey seiflotfy
<DBO> uhmm...
<seiflotfy> hi jono :)
<DBO> htorque, actually just get rid of the (int) in front of center.y
<DBO> see if that helps you
<htorque> that would be too easy :P on it
<DBO> htorque, well I am thinking if you do (int) of 49.99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999991
<DBO> you get 49
<DBO> when what we want is 50
<seiflotfy> DBO, yes
<seiflotfy> :)
<DBO> I am not sure if there is a standard rounding function available here
<DBO> jaytaoko|brb, do we have like nux::round
<htorque> DBO, yes, that works
<DBO> htorque, iiiiinteresting
<DBO> so now we need to find a rounding function that works right
<test_> test
<test_> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> test_: great job IRC widget from unity.ubuntu.com!
<DBO> roundf
<DBO> duh
 * DBO feels dumb
<DBO> htorque, last thing, instead of (int) center.y, do roundf (center.y)
<htorque> DBO, sorry, it still works :P
<DBO> htorque, bug squashed then
<DBO> thank you so much
<htorque> yw
<htorque> off for some 64-bit testing ;-) cya!
<DBO> jamal, I just started running stuff with your branch merged
<DBO> you kick ass dude
<DBO> thanks so much
<jamal> DBO: heh, thanks
<jamal> that's awesome :)
<jamal> thanks for helping me out with that
<DBO> are you planning on tackling the autohide bug?
<jamal> DBO: yeah i'm going to play with it tonight
<DBO> awesome
<DBO> I'll try to be around if you have questions
<jamal> thanks!
<jono> hey jamal
<jono> jamal, you are a legend :-)
<jamal> jono: hey :)
<jamal> and thanks, i guess... hehe
<jamal> i'm really digging this project and appreciate how awesome you all are
<jono> jamal, it is great to have you on board and helping to make Unity rock :-)
<jamal> jono: thanks! :)
<jono> jamal, so are you going to fix another bitesize bug?
<jamal> jono: well, DBO threw this bug my way
<jamal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/683261
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 683261 in Unity "panel autohide when on Quicklist" [High,Triaged]
<jono> oh sweet :-)
<jono> sounds cool
<jamal> so hopefully i'll be able to get on that
<Omega> I decided to turn up here again
<jono> hey Omega
<jamal> DBO: quick question
<jamal> did you mean QuickListManager for this? QuicklistView * Current ();
<Omega> Hey jono!
<DBO> jamal, yes
<DBO> erm
<DBO> no
<Omega> It's thanks to your tweet that I popped up again :P
<DBO> jamal, Current returns the currently opened QuicklistView
<jamal> right
<jono> Omega, do you do any hacking?
<jamal> but should it be QuickListManager::Current ?
<jamal> Err, ... nvm
<DBO> there we go
<DBO> I knew it would click
<Omega> jono: I do :)
<Omega> (Also, hacking in what sense? :P)
<jono> Omega, as in, would you be interested in fixing a Unity bug?
<Omega> What's Unity written in?
<DBO> C++
<Omega> Oh, I don't speak C++ ):
<jamal> DBO: thanks, I was just going over it.. I think I'm good for now.
<DBO> :)
<kenvandine> tedg, you up to doing a indicator-application release?  with just my changes, not your split yet?
<kenvandine> i would like to get the version that builds uploaded asap :)
<tedg> kenvandine, Like right now, or Thursday?
<kenvandine> today would be ideal
<kenvandine> i would really like to get it uploaded
<kenvandine> i can't make it work with dh_autoreconf
<tedg> Uhm, I'm not sure if I merged things in the right order for that....
<kenvandine> driving me INSANE
<kenvandine> well, i could do a tarball :)
<kenvandine> in fact, i have one
<kenvandine> which i did to prove it worked
<tedg> kenvandine, Well, we need to get them tagged and all that as well.
<kenvandine> how about i do a 0.2.9.1
<kenvandine> ugh... yeah
<kenvandine> well, i gotta go, but if there is any way you could do that... it would rock
<kenvandine> i would rather get a fixed version uploaded before dealing with the split
<tedg> Hmm, okay.  I think it's possible -- it might have to be later tonight though.
<kenvandine> that is fine
<kenvandine> i gotta go, karate time for my son
<kenvandine> i'll be around later
<tedg> Cool.  Have fun!
<kenvandine> later!
<tareth> Hi everyone, I just pushed a fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/681871 and was wondering if anyone wanted to take a look at it. I'm not quite sure what to do at this point :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 681871 in unity (Ubuntu) "Color background behind icons only for running apps" [High,Triaged]
<jono_> DBO, the intellihide is awesome
<jono_> using it now :-)
<jono_> wrote about it at http://www.jonobacon.org/
<DBO> jono_, thanks dude
#ayatana 2010-12-08
<vbrummond> hi I have a quick unity question, it is of low importance, on 10.10 (the netbook one) it works great except sometimes the search is slow and sometimes it is fast, is there any way to make it index so it is always quick?
<Hendrik1> Hello folks
<spikeb> vbrummond, not that im aware of
<vbrummond> spikeb: ok thanks
<Hendrik1> I've got a question, I'm planning to write an application and I'm note sure if i should place it in the messaging menu or create a seperate indicator. The programm will get Staus updates from a phone and display incomming calls, sms, missed calls but also battery info and such things.
<spikeb> Hendrik1, probably a seperate indicator, as it does more than messaging
<spikeb> Hendrik1, 11.04 will have a battery status indicator, perhaps you could split the functionality between message indicator and battery indicator?
<Hendrik1> ohh didn't know that yes that would make sense
<Hendrik1> another question is there a guide on indicators for vala?
<spikeb> google isn't finding anything
<jono> folks, if you didn't see it, check out http://jonobacon.blip.tv/file/4481516/
<tedg> Hendrik1, It should probably put it's data in two separate places :)  We want the messaging menu to be for "human to human" communcation.  But battery stuff should go in the power indicator.
<tedg> Hendrik1, I believe that gpm will already show battery info for phones, though I'm not sure how to set that up.
<RAOF> Connect the phone via bluetooth.  Voila.
<RAOF> (At least in my experience)
<tedg> kenvandine, Your patch isn't working for me :(  valac errors.
<tedg> kenvandine, Hmm, seems to have been an alternatives issue -- since I had valac-0.10 installed it was choosing that to build instead of valac-0.12.
<kenvandine> tedg, argh!
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> tedg, i made the package depend on valac-0.12
<kenvandine> to prevent that
<tedg> kenvandine, Yeah, that'll work in the pbuilder and clean build case, but anyone who's upgraded their machine from Maverick won't be able to build.
<kenvandine> ?
<kenvandine> oh, from a fresh checkout
<kenvandine> not sure what to do about that... besides requiring valac-0.12 in configure.ac
<tedg> kenvandine, Were you going to get dbus-test-runner into the archive this cycle? :)
<kenvandine> which is probably not insane
<kenvandine> tedg, yup!
<kenvandine> it's on my todo list for this week
<tedg> kenvandine, Well, it seems that the alternatives system should choose valac-0.12 over valac-0.10
<kenvandine> well, after i get python-appindicator and libindicate fixed
<kenvandine> but it won't build on natty with valac-0.10
<kenvandine> regardless
<kenvandine> for GI reasons
<tedg> Heh, lovely.
<kenvandine> so we need to say if older GI, valac-0.10 and newer GI valac-0.12
<kenvandine> i really want to get libindicate fixed... which needs to be built with gtk3 btw
<kenvandine> and appindicator + dbusmenu to land
<tedg> Yeah, that's one of my problems -- I need to get dbusmenu on my system so that I can get the appindicator test suite to pass so I can finish it's gdbus port :)
<kenvandine> good times!
<tedg> Uhg, and I can't get dbus-test-runner to build so that I can distcheck the indicator-application!
<kenvandine> ugh!
<kenvandine> what does it need?
<kenvandine> i am pretty sure it built for me
<tedg> Oh, fuck me.  And it's not even a source packaging build... bother.
<kenvandine> yup
<tedg> It's not liking the versioning.
<kenvandine> it builds here
<tedg> I released 0.0.2.
<tedg> Now I need to update the packaging to be source tree packaging.
<tedg> Okay, dbus-test-runner has a reasonable packaging branch now.
<tedg> It'd be easier to contribute to our projects if we did these things better :)
<kenvandine> i just added autoreconf to it and built the package
<kenvandine> dh_autoreconf is awesome... when you aren't making multiple pass builds for python modules!
<tedg> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-application/ubuntu/+merge/43038
<tedg> Now to break out the 0.2 series so that we can patch Maverick :)
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> tedg, thx
<tedg> Wow, dbusmenu generates 14 packages now.
<tedg> I feel like I've achieved entropy now.
<kvalo> morning
<ion> hi
<kvalo> ion: moi
<didrocks> good morning
<kvalo> good morning didrocks. how are you?
<didrocks> kvalo: I'm good thanks! yourself?
<kvalo> didrocks: I'm good as well. hoping to finish that python+autotools task today.
<didrocks> good luck :)
<kvalo> didrocks: actually it hasn't been that bad
<kvalo> didrocks: but I don't have any python unit tests yet
<didrocks> well, tests should be ok :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: hey, hope that your driving test was well :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: you answered on some new bug reports, but you didn't on the one we were tracking yesterday, he answered, can you follow this please?
<MacSlow> greetings everybody
<didrocks> hey MacSlow
<MacSlow> Salut didrocks
<klattimer> morning guys
<didrocks> hey klattimer
<didrocks> MacSlow: do you have sometimes a blank panel at start?
<didrocks> (blank as empty)
<didrocks> and the service is indeed started
<MacSlow> didrocks, not recently
<didrocks> I have to restart compiz to get it
<didrocks> quite in a row (yesterday evening and this morning)
<didrocks> the launcher is fine, it's realy just the panel
<MacSlow> didrocks, only when I didn't start (or explicitly killed) unity-panel-service
<didrocks> MacSlow: yeah, it was started, I'm puzzled then :)
<MacSlow> didrocks, hm *shrugg*
<didrocks> will see with neil if he has an idea, it's not in the previous release
<didrocks> MacSlow: and don't kill that service, it's innocent! ;)
<czajkowski> aloha just wondering is there an issue at present with burning a unity iso https://twitter.com/#!/docum3nt/status/12439038308913152
<didrocks> czajkowski: try an usb stick, it's reported at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha1#Installation
<kenvandine> czajkowski, it's oversized
<kenvandine> hey didrocks
<didrocks> hey kenvandine, still up? :)
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> :)
<czajkowski> didrocks: thanks
<kenvandine> kids get up in 2 hours, so i should go get a little nap
<czajkowski> kenvandine: way past your bedtime
<kenvandine> tell me about it!
<lamalex> smspillaz, gord what's the status of perf counters?
<lamalex> gord, I saw a perf counter merge from you, how complete is that?
<gord> lamalex, basic stuff going in to unity this week, perf is the wrong word, just a boot up speed logger really with a neat little graph - http://gordallott.com/img/unity-bootchart.svg
<lamalex> gord, yeah that's what we're calling perf counters for now
<gord> but, thats the wrong word! ;)
<lamalex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/681871 ?
<lamalex> really?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 681871 in unity (Ubuntu) "Color background behind icons only for running apps" [High,Triaged]
<lamalex> gord, looks nice!
<didrocks> gord: is there an option, env variable to run it?
<gord> didrocks, right now it runs by default, it really doesn't hurt enough to not run it, doesn't generate the graph by default though just stores a log file in /tmp
<lamalex> njpatel, do you have an astylerc file hanging around, or do you just run astyle -mile-long-string
<didrocks> gord: ok :)
<lamalex> TheMuso, ping?
<lamalex> gord, is it possible to right straight C in unity?
<lamalex> as in, if I wanted to implement the a11y bits in pure C, shouldn't be a problem right
<gord> lamalex, if you want to that, you should be fine, just be aware we compile with g++ not gcc
<lamalex> I'm not sure what difference it will make but ok
<lamalex> Maybe I can edit CMake to build my object file with gcc?
<njpatel> lamalex, no need, g++ is fine apart from warning on some things you'd get away with doing in C
<njpatel> lamalex, the astyle snippet is in README in trunk
 * njpatel ->millbank
<lamalex> njpatel, oh ok
<lamalex> thanks
<lamalex> anjuta's open dialog is complete shit
<lamalex> it pretty much always opens in the wrong path
<lamalex> gord, are you the only other unity hacker around right now?
<gord> lamalex, am i not good enough for ya? ;) neil is around somewhere and MacSlow should be online
<lamalex> gord, neil is on his way to millbank
<gord> lamalex, ah, then its me or MacSlow
<lamalex> gord, I just wanted to see if there was someone else I could occaisionally ping ;)
<lamalex> how does nux/unity handle key events? Is there a nux event class of some kind?
<gord> lamalex, i don't think there is any code in unity right now that is handling key events - i'm sure there is code in nux to give you events but shortcuts we are gonna want to get from compiz, so its still up in the air
<lamalex> hm
<lamalex> ok
<lamalex> a11y is very dependent on key events
<lamalex> so that's something we may want to figure out asap. I can hook into compiz though I suppose
<lamalex> yeah I guess I'll just hook into compiz
<gord> lamalex, just to make your life more complicated, for the places we will prolly get our own non compiz key events ;) compiz just does shortcuts
<lamalex> ha
<lamalex> so where do key events come from initially?
<lamalex> like, will compiz pass non-handled ones to us?
<gord> compiz :) yeah it will, they get fed into a WindowThread object, i think the code for event handling is in Nux/WindowThread.cpp
<lamalex> gord, IEvent?
<gord> lamalex, yeah
<lamalex> thanks
<lamalex> hmm should I fix nux to have an actual KeyEvent class
<lamalex> instead of just passing a ton of params about key events
<lamalex> no..
<smspillaz> didrocks: segfault during drivers test
<smspillaz> didrocks: prepare to not get your flat :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: urg :/
<didrocks> smspillaz: what happened?
<smspillaz> they changed a regulation in the CBD area where the speed limit is now apparantly 40kmph just one week ago
<smspillaz> (CBD == Central Buisness District)
<smspillaz> So I assumed it was 50 since there were no visible signs
<smspillaz> -_-
<smspillaz> didrocks: which bug # was the one you wanted me to reply to ?
<smspillaz> oh 686 094
<smspillaz> oh 686094
<smspillaz> oh bug 686094
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 686094 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity and Compiz do not start" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686094
<didrocks> hum? and they just say "there is no sign but you should know it"
<smspillaz> \o/
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah, weird
<didrocks> smspillaz: hehe, ubot5 is not a wizard :)
<smspillaz> ugh that bug is *weird*
<smspillaz> didrocks: it would be awesome if we could create a system where we can run a script and this will compress the entire user's install into an ISO which we can launch in a VM
<smspillaz> since some of these bugs are ... incredibly specific
<didrocks> smspillaz: right, but security and data property issues :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: the script can remove all non-code bits :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: hum, what do you do from configuration files? :)
<didrocks> containing keys, password (encrypted or not…)
<smspillaz> *shrug* just floating the idea :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: hehe, it's really difficult to get that, but yeah, that would help a lot devs :)
<smspillaz> indeed
<smspillaz> hel-lo DB-O
<hyperair> smspillaz: did you intentionally avoid pinging him?
<smspillaz> hyperair: no not really :p
<hyperair> =p
<smspillaz> it would have been awesome if I could ping him, but then I would lose the emphasis on the O
<hyperair> you could just add it at the bottom and put ^^
<smspillaz> ronoc: ohai
<smspillaz> ronoc: did you want to talk about the sysbell issue ?
<ion> Meh, the Apport retracing service has yet to handle my Unity segfault report. It’s five hours or so since i posted it.
<ronoc> smspillaz, yup
<ronoc> smspillaz, is there a bug report ?
<ronoc> smspillaz, back in 30, grab a quick lunch
 * spikeb has been previewing the new unity to his users
<spikeb> well, having them sit down and try it out.
<seb128> ion, on what ubuntu version and architecture?
<seb128> ion, bug number?
<ion> natty, x86-PAE, fglrx from x-updates. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/687229 still private pending the retracing service.
<ubot5> 'Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: HTTP Error 401: Unauthorized\nResponse headers:\n---\ncontent-length: 21\ncontent-type: text/plain\ndate: Wed, 08 Dec 2010 12:58:02 GMT\nserver: zope.server.http (HTTP)\nstatus: 401\nvary: Accept-Encoding\nvia: 1.1 wildcard.edge.launchpad.net\nx-powered-by: Zope (www.zope.org), Python (www.python.org)\n---\nResponse body:\n---\nBug 687229 is private\n---\n (https://launchpad.net/bugs/687229)'
<seb128> ion, it's next in the queue
<ion> alright
<lamalex> hmm it's too early for bratsche, right?
<ion> Yeah, a cello would be more appropriate.
<lamalex> zing
<klattimer> if anyone's in the office near njpatel please slap him round the back of the head, say "BOOOYA" from karl
<lamalex> going
 * klattimer just got gtk offscreen rendering working with nux
<didrocks> lamalex: some deprecation warning in unity trunk today:
<didrocks> src/IntrospectionDBusInterface.cpp:61:1: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to ‘gchar*’
<ronoc> smspillaz,  i'm back, so what is the story with this bug, is the problem that bell sound is not being played or that it is being played
<smspillaz> ronoc: it is not being played
<smspillaz> ronoc: I think PulseAudio intercepts the X11 bell and does not play anything
<ronoc> smspillaz, is libcanberra being used to play it ?
<smspillaz> ronoc: I don't know. All I know is that when we send an X11 bell there is no sound
<ronoc> smspillaz, can you point to the part of the code base where all this happens ?
<smspillaz> ronoc: sure, just a sec
<ronoc> ta
<smspillaz> ronoc: core/src/event.cpp:926
<smspillaz> ronoc: apologies, we dont actually *trigger* a system bell
<smspillaz> we intercept them and do "compiz" events on them
<smspillaz> ronoc: but metacity intercepts them and uses libcanberra to play a sound
<ronoc> smspillaz, which lp project is it ?
<smspillaz> ronoc: before the advent of PA at least, there'd be a *beep*
<smspillaz> ronoc: git.compiz.org/compiz/core
<ronoc> cool thx
<didrocks> smspillaz: you don't need to ask people to run the ccp plugin btw :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: it's a distro-patch to add it
<smspillaz> didrocks: ah right
<smspillaz> didrocks: hm, so I found another semi-interesting bug
<smspillaz> didrocks: create a panel on the right hand side of the screen and maximize a window
<smspillaz> window goes underneath the panel
 * smspillaz checks the code carefully for typoes
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, there is quite some stack order issue
<ronoc> smspillaz, I know this is obvious but are the system sounds level turned up on your machine
<ronoc> start with the simple stuff
<didrocks> smspillaz: for instance, since 2-3 days (but with previous unity version), I have the launcher empty at startup
<didrocks> njpatel: btw, I think you discussed about that ^^
<didrocks> but the service is running and restarting it doesn't change anything… I just need to restart compiz
<smspillaz> didrocks: uuuuggghgh I really don't want to look at the stack order :(
<smspillaz> you'll probably make me go insane
<didrocks> smspillaz: speaking of going insane, do you have a minute so that we discuss bug priority?
<didrocks> :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: easy: if the bug if *f&%@ing annoying it becomes priority one :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, I wanted to look at those you have on your plate, maybe we can switch to mp to avoid polluting the channel :)
<didrocks> pm*
<smspillaz> sure
<tedg> smspillaz, DBO, can we have the default Compiz settings be so that the desktop (nautilus) and notify-osd don't slide when you change desktops?
<DBO> yes
<tedg> DBO, now?
<tedg> DBO, How about now?
<DBO> today okay?
<tedg> DBO, Is it changed yet?
<DBO> no
<tedg> maybe
<tedg> I don't update every day.
<DBO> tedg, I feel the need to strangle you
<DBO> thankfully I believe that is legal in texas
<tedg> No, I'm white, you need a permit.
 * spikeb laughs
<klattimer> lmfao@tedg
<lamalex> :\ klattimer I forgot to slap Neil. I'll get him later
<klattimer> never mind I managed to get a hold of him
<didrocks> lamalex: did you see my point about deprecation warning?
<lamalex> didrocks, no
<didrocks> 14:24:51   didrocks | lamalex: some deprecation warning in unity trunk today:
<didrocks> 14:24:55   didrocks | src/IntrospectionDBusInterface.cpp:61:1: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to ‘gchar*’
<lamalex> yeah those
<lamalex> about those
 * lamalex runs
<spikeb> haha
<coz_> good day all
 * didrocks purchases lamalex
<lamalex> uh, what?
<lamalex> you purchase me?
<ronoc> smspillaz, it looks as if there is no mention of libcanberra in the core, as far as I can tell, a bell action is initiated which is called,
<didrocks> argh, false friend :)
 * lamalex feels his autonomy diminishing 
<ronoc> smspillaz, shouldn't it be using libcanberra to play the sound
<didrocks> chases rather :)
<smspillaz> ronoc: core should not use libcanberra as libcanberra is a gnome library
<smspillaz> ronoc: rather we need to have something which listens for XkbBell and uses libcanberra to play sounds
<ronoc> smspillaz, sure makes sense
<ronoc> smspillaz, so a new plugin ?
<ronoc> smspillaz, would you like me to work on this ?
<smspillaz> ronoc: well the thing was that dbarth didn't want to pull in libcanberra as a compiz dep. I can write a libcanberra plugin very easily
<ronoc> smspillaz, right well how would you play the sound if you didn't pull in canberra ?
<ronoc> smspillaz, how did it play sounds before, linking directly with alsa ?
<smspillaz> ronoc: there used to be a system beep
<smspillaz> ronoc: but now pulseaudio seems to intercept that
<smspillaz> dbarth: ronoc and I think that the only wayt to get this sysbell issue worked out is to make a libcanberra compiz plugin
<ronoc> smspillaz, okay I get it, sorry being a bit slow, (and the system beep was triggered straight from event.cpp ?)
<smspillaz> ronoc: no problem :)
<smspillaz> ronoc: if we want ot write a compiz plugin there is an action I can hook into very easily
<smspillaz> ronoc: actually, is libcanberra accessible by dbus ?
<ronoc> not that i know of
 * ronoc checks
<ronoc> nope I can't see any
<ronoc> smspillaz, ^
<smspillaz> ronoc: hrm ok
<ronoc> smspillaz, http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/sixfold-announcement.html
<smspillaz> ronoc: in which case we will just have to write a libcanberra plugin
<ronoc> smspillaz, yup
<smspillaz> ronoc: I can write a "skeleton compiz" bit - could you just insert the libcanberra "play sound" bit where I need you to ?
<ronoc> smspillaz, sure
<smspillaz> ronoc: cool, I'll write that by the end of this week then
 * smspillaz is working on another FAB
<ronoc> smspillaz, sounds good, ping me whenever
<tedg> Is it known that GNOME Do doesn't work under Unity.
 * tedg makes a very sad face
<lamalex> njpatel, is it BaseWindow or View?
<njpatel> lamalex, BaseWindow is the toplevel window
<njpatel> jaytaoko, would know for sure
<lamalex> what is view?
<lamalex> njpatel, Panel implements nux::View
<lamalex> as does the launcher
<jaytaoko> lamalex: a View is the base class of a widget
<lamalex> I don't know what class is actually the Panel, bt Launcher.cpp takes a BaseWindow as a constructor param
<jaytaoko> lamalex: A BaseWindow is like a View that float over the main window...
<lamalex> jaytaoko, view is to GtkWidget as BaseWindow is to GtkWindow ?
<jaytaoko> lamalex: The Panel is a BaseWindow
<jaytaoko> lamalex: I can say yes, for the parallel between GtkWidget and View
<jaytaoko> lamalex: I am not sure about GtkWindow, but let me take a look
<lamalex> jaytaoko, that's ok
<lamalex> the important thing is that in a widget hierarchy, BaseWindow will be the top
<jaytaoko> lamalex: I would say that BaseWindow is like GtkWindow, but it remains inside the Main window...
<jaytaoko> lamalex: it is like an artificial window
<lamalex> what is the main window?
<lamalex> compiz jawn?
<jaytaoko> lamalex: the physical limit of the XWindow you create...
<lamalex> ah
<jaytaoko> lamalex: in Unity the Main window is the fullscreen
<lamalex> right
<lamalex> that's outside of the realm I'm working within. BaseWindow is the top for my purposes
<lamalex> thanks jaytaoko
<ion> My crash report still hasn’t been retraced. Oh well, i guess i’ll get some sleep for now.
<jaytaoko> lamalex: no problem... do not hesitate if you have more questions...
<ion> Even though the crash report is private, the non-retraced stack trace is public: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60306085/Stacktrace.txt
<lamalex> I really hate our C/C++ mixing
<lamalex> I was getting so far on a11y until I had to actually start talking to unity
<seb128> ion, sorry, the retracers seems to be broken due to the launchpad rollout earlier today
<jcastro> lamalex: poke me when that CA thing for that guy is sorted and you actually merge his code pls.
<lamalex> jcastro, it was merged and you already put him in your post
<jcastro> I did, I thought you had said you backed it out?
<lamalex> jcastro, it got put back in
<jcastro> so I left the part out about it landing
<jcastro> you are awesome, ta.
<lamalex> as soon as I found that wiki page I merged it back in
<lamalex> didrocks, I'm sorry I did no triaging today
<lamalex> got called into a meeting
<didrocks> lamalex: no worry for today, just think to do that when you are in US time :)
<lamalex> :)
<didrocks> the morning is the hardest part
<lamalex> you're the man didrocks
<didrocks> ;)
<lamalex> so I have no idea how to begin doing GObject subclassing inside of C++. I guess it's the same, but jesus christ
<lamalex> As if GObject wasn't mystifying enough
<kenvandine> damn, just missed ted
<kenvandine> must have smelled my questions coming :)
<klattimer> lamalex: are you using gtk or gtkmm?
<lamalex> klattimer, neither
<klattimer> for gtk it should be the same as gtk C subclassing
<lamalex> atk
<klattimer> atkmm?
<ronoc> smspillaz, you about ?
<klattimer> well either way, if you're not using mm then just use turbine from gnome git to generate the boiler plate code for a gobject class
<lamalex> no just atk. atkmm doesn't expose the AtkUtil class
<lamalex> klattimer, and I can interface with C++ objects?
<klattimer> lamalex: I am in nux+gtk and it seems to work alright
<lamalex> klattimer, do you have a branch I can look at?
<klattimer> lamalex:  lp:~karl-qdh/nux/nux.gtkentry-wrapper
<lamalex> beautiful
<lamalex> thanks klattimer
<klattimer> the event handlers at the top of the examples/gtk_entry_wrapper.c should help
<klattimer> everything seems to be tolerant to cross C/C++ communication
<lamalex> klattimer, do you work for canonical?
<klattimer> subcontracting
<lamalex> ah ok
<lamalex> what are you working on with nux/gtk bridging?
<klattimer> getting the IM Context to work in unity
<klattimer> Input Methods/Ibus
<lamalex> fancy
<kenvandine> klattimer, we know how you love ibus
<klattimer> kenvandine: like getting an enema with hydrochloric acid
<klattimer> just brightens up my whole fucking day
<kenvandine> there you go... i knew i could count on you :)
<cando> hi guys, i'm trying to build unity form source in natty...i get this error when installing compizconfig-python, http://pastebin.com/rgm4K8GK
<klattimer> cando: run make install with "sudo " before it
<cando> with sudo python setup.py .....etc i get this http://pastebin.com/tafixJhc
<cando> but libcompizconfig. pc it's in the path
<klattimer> cando: do you have libcompizconfig-dev?
<lamalex> klattimer, when it says Object Name in turbine, what is that used for?
<klattimer> it should have been prefilled with something like GtkWidget
<klattimer> so it *should* be the camel case of the widget name
<klattimer> this is only from memory I haven't used it in a while
<kenvandine> tedg, i'll have a merge request for libindicate fixing the build issues on natty in a few
<cando> klattimer, i can't install it ...E: Unable to locate package libcompizconfig-dev
<klattimer> cando, search synaptic for libcompizconfig instead
<lamalex> klattimer, yeah it was autofilled I just don't like the object name UTIL and am wondering what it's use is
<klattimer> it might be strangely named
<tedg> kenvandine, Sweet!
<cando> klattimer, libcompizconfig0-dev...^^
<klattimer> cando: that'll be it
<cando> klattimer, it works...thanks!
<klattimer> np
<lamalex> klattimer, turbine is handy, thanks
<lamalex> klattimer, you're not creating new gobject types, you're just having a gtk entry member
<klattimer> lamalex: no, we're just trying to get the offscreening of a widget working
<klattimer> but that shouldn't matter
<lamalex> klattimer, well the parts I'm confused about are mostly syntactic
<lamalex> things like defining structs
<lamalex> but I guess I already did a lot of this stuff in my Introspection crap
 * lamalex takes a deep breath and starts over
<tedg> kenvandine, Sometime when you get a chance can you start looking at lp:~dbusmenu-team/dbusmenu/ubuntu/ and fix my packaging?  :)
<tedg> It works for me....
<kenvandine> tedg, did you merge in my changes?
<tedg> kenvandine, I think so.
<kenvandine> i think i have libindicate all fixed... but it won't build without a rebuilt dbusmenu
<tedg> kenvandine, The GIR ones?
<kenvandine> because of the GIR version
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> and python
<tedg> kenvandine, Yup, those are in.
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> so is that branch ready to upload?
<kenvandine> like have you rolled a release and all?
<tedg> kenvandine, No, not that far along.  But, I thought perhaps you could take a look at the packaging changes, there are quite a few.
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> will do
<kenvandine> now that is also blocking libindicate
 * kenvandine grumbles about GIR
<tedg> kenvandine, Well, it will continue to as there is an API change... so libindicate has to be ported not just rebuilt.
<kenvandine> ugh
<kenvandine> quite a puzzle we got here
<tedg> Yes, for sure.
<njpatel> smspillaz, didrocks: we need Grid plugin in natty for the window management stuff
<njpatel> any eta on that?
 * njpatel would like to tick off some boxes
<didrocks> njpatel: where is it? not in main plugin?
<jcastro> njpatel: is this bitesizeable? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/685639
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 685639 in Unity "launcher border" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<njpatel> jcastro, probably, yes
<jcastro> man awesome, another bitesize branch attached today
<didrocks> njpatel: should we get a design first?
<didrocks> jcastro: ^^
<didrocks> jcastro: there is a reason it's still incomplete :)
<hallyn_> a grid plugin - yes please :)
<njpatel> didrocks, I think it's okay to fix the problem that's obviously there, and then we can see if design get a chance to make a comment
<njpatel> didrocks, (grid) I don't know, need to ask smspillaz when I get a chance
<jcastro> didrocks: I think it's a great chance for whoever wants to fix it to learn how to work with design
<didrocks> njpatel: not in main it seems
<didrocks> jcastro: ok :) but change the status, incomplete is quite puzzling then
<jcastro> ok, confirmed then?
<njpatel> +1
<jcastro> ok updated and I left a comment with some details
<didrocks> nice :)
<jamal> DBO: Hey, could I ask some questions when you have some time?
<DBO> i got time
<DBO> whats up
<jamal> i started on the autohide quicklist last night
<jamal> and wanted to see if i'm taking the right appraoch
<jamal> approach*
<jamal> Here is the branch https://code.launchpad.net/~jamalta/unity/683261-autohide-quicklist
<jamal> So my main question regarding that is that I'm instansiating QuicklistManager in Launcher
<jamal> And adding GetQuicklistManager
<DBO> jamal, so QuicklistManager should be a singler
<jamal> ok.. I thought so
<DBO> look how PluginAdapter works for advice on how to implement a singlet
<DBO> its pretty simple
<jamal> Ah thanks!
<jamal> To be honest, I didn't know how to do that with C++ :\
<jamal> lol
<jcastro> hi jamal!
<jamal> Ah, so Default is to get the instance... got it!
<jamal> jcastro: hey there! how's it going?
<jcastro> good good, enjoying your fixed trash can. :)
<jamal> DBO: Thanks for that.. I'll look over this and adapt QuicklistManager. My other question, was whether I was handling Hide/Show correctly in the manager.
<DBO> 1 second
<DBO> lemme look
<jamal> ok
<jamal> I went with the signals that BaseWindow (i think) throws when the window is shown / hidden and it seems to work okay.
<jamal> jcastro: hehe, i'm glad :)
<DBO> jamal, perfect
<DBO> jamal, you the man!
<jamal> DBO: awesome! so PluginAdapter also answers my question about what Default () was for.
<DBO> :)
<DBO> its how you get yourself an instance, yo :)
<jamal> Hehe, yeah :)
<jamal> I'm used to it being called getInstance()
<DBO> I come from the land of C#
<DBO> migrated to the land of C
<DBO> and now am thrown into the land of C++
<jamal> Hehe
<DBO> so yeah... I call it all sorts of funny things
<jamal> Well, I come from PHP :(
<jamal> It's all messed up there... lol
<DBO> im so sorry...
<DBO> are you okay?
<jamal> haha
<jono> lol
<jamal> i'm dealing with it
<jamal> the worse part is that my day job is all php too.. but i'm living :)
<jamal> Anyways, I think that's all the questions I came up with.. I think what I have left now is to switch that to using Default, emit signals when a quicklist is displayed / hidden, and make Launcher listen to those.
<jamal> oh, also have to get LauncherIcon to stop doing things the old way
<jamal> Oh last thing! Are you okay with the way I'm checking to make sure that the same quicklist doesn't get registered twice?
<jamal> I'm not too experienced with std::list
<DBO> if (std::find (_you_list.begin (), _you_list.end (), data) == _you_list.end ()) //item is not in list
<jamal> ah, okay
<DBO> print a warning on attempted double registrations
<jamal> that's a lot easier :)
<jamal> Ok
<DBO> jamal, alright is that enough to keep you busy for a while?
<jamal> DBO: yeap, thanks :)
<DBO> awesome
<DBO> gonna go take a "Im sick" nap...
<jamal> DBO: oh, not feeling well?
<jamal> hope you feel better after a nap
<DBO> yeah been sick for about a week now
<DBO> :)
<DBO> working through it
<jamal> DBO: oh gosh, hope you get better then
<jamal> sorry to hear that :(
<boulabiar> after a suspend, I have no more ethernet connexion, only wifi works, has anyone here expected a similar problem ?
<nnnaji> boulabiar, never heard of that before..
<nnnaji> does that always happen on your box?
<boulabiar> yep
<nnnaji> well, what can i say, strange thing! :P
<nnnaji> i guess it's hardware related
<nnnaji> the network adapter doesn't wake up
<nnnaji> i'm afraid that's OT in here though..
<boulabiar> I will submit a bug soon
<nnnaji> boulabiar, ok, let's hope that will help! ;)
<nnnaji> when i used to have that kind of problem myself, i used to swear to my self i'd learn Assembler :D
<jamalta> Hey all, I have a question about code style
<jamalta> I've seen some code that has the return type of a function in a line, then the name + params in the line after
<jamalta> and some where it is all in the same line
<jamalta> Which is the preferred style?
<jamalta> (For Unity)
<jcastro> jamalta: have you seen the style docs? we just put them up
<jamalta> jcastro: i have not
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/CodingStyle
<jamalta> thanks!
<jamalta> There's no link to the C++ doc
<jamalta> :(
<jcastro> bah
<seb128> hey there
<jcastro> jamalta: DBO and neil end-of-dayed, I'll get on one of them to sort that.
<jcastro> jamalta: in the meantime just roll with what you got and if someone complains say the docs are missing. :)
<jamalta> jcastro: sounds good :)
<seb128> is there any page describing what sources are in unity?
<jamalta> thanks
<seb128> or in the indicator stack
<seb128> explaining what they do
<jcastro> seb128: ok so what I think is missing is an overall like, diagram-like thing
<jcastro> seb128: something similar to this for example, and then you can click on each one for more detail? http://www.allaboutmeego.com/images/news/193346759.jpg
<seb128> jcastro, yes
<seb128> something which tell you
<seb128> "if you work on indicators you might need those libraries"
<seb128> with a list and description of what the lib in the indicator stack do
<jcastro> yes, I know exactly what you mean now.
<jcastro> yup
<jcastro> otherwise you're like "what does BAMF do? Why would you call something bamf?"
<seb128> because "let's get the indicator-application source" is not enough
<seb128> jcastro, exactly
<jamalta> jcastro: hey, that's a good question
<jamalta> what does bamf stand for?
<jcastro> jamalta: exactly what you think it's supposed to mean. :)
<jamalta> i've had no reason to dive into the source for it yet, so i haven't
<jamalta> o.o, i see...
<jcastro> seb128: ok, I'll fire off a mail to ayatana-dev
<seb128> jcastro, thanks
<jcastro> jono: seb128: I miss anything? https://lists.launchpad.net/ayatana-dev/msg00050.html
<seb128> jcastro, seems fine to start the discussion, thank you!
<jono> jcastro, cool! :-)
<jcastro> seb128: if they poke you over irc make them post on the list, we're losing too much conversation in IRC imo.
<seb128> right
<kenvandine> tedg, out of curiosity, what does the new indicator-application need json-glib for?
<tedg> kenvandine, Hmm, not sure...
<kenvandine> oh... funny
<kenvandine> looks like it is only in configure.ac and debian/control
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> copy and paste bug i guess
<tedg> Yeah, probably.
<kenvandine> actually, you added it back in january ... maybe libappindicator needs it?
<kenvandine> doesn't look like it needs it either
<kenvandine> tedg, and you probably didn't mean to keep src/appindicator3-0.1.pc.in around either
<tedg> kenvandine, Nope, thought I caught that add though...
<kenvandine> make sure it ends up in the lib
<tedg> Awe, okay ;)
<kenvandine> i am a bit nervous about this split... right in the middle of such big packaging changes
<kenvandine> we are going to miss stuff
<kenvandine> glad it is still kind of early :)
<tedg> It actually, in many ways, makes things easier as the indicator portions don't need to be dual build.
<tedg> So hopefully it'll reduce a bunch of churn.
<tedg> Uhg, my firefox icon is opening Bazaar preferences :(
<kenvandine> nice! :)
<kenvandine> ugh, installing the new dbusmenu causes gwibber to segfault on start now
<tedg> kenvandine, Can you look at lp:~indicator-applet-developers/libappindicator/ubuntu -- it's failing somewhere in the dual build stuff -- but I think it's close!
<kenvandine> ok, so trying to run your branch of dbusmenu causes lots of really bad things
<kenvandine> will do
<kenvandine> i rebuilt appmenu-gtk, appindicator and libindicate against that branch of dbusmenu you gave me
<tedg> The GDBus one?
<kenvandine> and the launcher, panel and nautilus all failed to load
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> :)
<tedg> Yeah, that won't work :)
<kenvandine> got it mostly back with rebuilding those, the unity panel is still hosed
<kenvandine> not sure why
<kenvandine> anyway
<tedg> The libs need to be matched.  GDBus to GDBus or dbus-glib to dbus-glib.
<kenvandine> so we will have to land all the indicators with dbusmenu at the same time, right?
<tedg> Well, as long as everyone splits out nicely.  So if your app is linked with a version of appindicator using dbus-glib and dbusmenu using dbus-glib you're fine.
<tedg> It's that they all need to *upgrade* at the same time.
<tedg> I think we might get that some from the fact that since the API of dbusmenu changed everything will FTBFS.
<jamalta> is there a nightly ppa for unity?
<jamalta> ignore that...
<kenvandine> tedg, lp:~ken-vandine/libappindicator/ubuntu
<kenvandine> look at that
<kenvandine> didn't build it here because for dbusmenu
<tedg> kenvandine, Is that a branch of mine?
<tedg> Yup
<tedg> Sweet!
 * tedg loves making complex version trees
<jono> hmmm weird
<jono> my persisance is not working on my USB key
<tedg> jono, Be persistent, I'm sure you'll get it to work!
<tedg> kenvandine, Still doesn't build for me :-/
<jono> lol
<jono> any idea why persistance might not work on a USB stick?
 * tedg has no clue how that works
<nnnaji> jono, seriously? you're checking out persistant install methods?
<nnnaji> i'm interested, been fumbling around for weeks now.
<kenvandine> tedg, pastebin the build failure
<tedg> kenvandine, http://paste.ubuntu.com/541187/
<tedg> kenvandine, I thought you'd done some work with the GIR stuff for libindicate?  Where is that branch?
<tedg> Oh, a patch.
<tedg> How quaint!
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> tedg, i went all old school and stuff
<kenvandine> tedg, pull my branch... try that
<kenvandine> i wish i could figure out why my panel isn't really working
<kenvandine> no menus
<tedg> Nope, same issue.
<kenvandine> :/
<kenvandine> it is an ordering problem
<tedg> Restart the panel service?
<kenvandine> it hasn't run configure in the build dir
<kenvandine> i did... i am getting the exact same error i was getting before with gwibber
<kenvandine> i am rebuilding them all in pbuilder now
<kenvandine> or... perhaps your problem isn't ordering
<kenvandine> it justing isn't configuring the default build dir
<kenvandine> although i would really think configure/libappindicator:: configure-stamp
<kenvandine> would trigger that
<tedg> Okay, I need to head out for dinner.
<tedg> We'll have to fight this tomorrow :)
<tedg> Thanks kenvandine!
<kenvandine> later
#ayatana 2010-12-09
<ion> 17 hours and Apport retracing service still hasn’t retraced the crash report. :-P
<ion> Ah, missed seb128’s message.
<ion> My issue had already been reported. LP #686698.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 686698 in Nux "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in nux::IOpenGLSurface::UnlockRect()" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686698
<kvalo> morning
<ion> that.
<kvalo> ion: moro
<ion> hi
<didrocks> good morning
<smspillaz> mornin
<smspillaz> didrocks: could you check something for me?
<didrocks> hey smspillaz
<didrocks> smspillaz: sure, not right now, but I can
<smspillaz> didrocks: have you got two screens ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: no, only one there…
<smspillaz> hmm ok
<smspillaz> didrocks: I'm wondering whether this thing that gnome-panel does is a feature or a bug
<smspillaz> basically if you have a panel on the left side of screen 1, and then there is another screen directly to the left of that panel (eg screen 2 is left of screen 1)
<smspillaz> err, the panel needs to be on the right hand side, rather
<smspillaz> actually, on the left (slightly dyslexic)
<smspillaz> anyways
<smspillaz> if you have that, and then maximize a window on screen 1, it will go underneath the panel
<smspillaz> this happens with metacity and compiz
<smspillaz> I checked with xprop, it seems that the panel does not set the _NET_WM_STRUT for that part of the screen
<smspillaz> it seems like a bug, but there'd be some specific code path that would make it not set that strut property, so I'm wondering if it is the intentional behaviour
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, so if you have two screens
<didrocks> and gnome-panel is on the left
<didrocks> you mean that it's doesn't set WM_STRUT and so, apps go underneath?
<smspillaz> didrocks: yes
<smspillaz> but only on panels that are adjacent to other screens
<smspillaz> it would seem like this is not the desired behaviour ...
<didrocks> smspillaz: weird, WM_STRUT is set screen by screen, isn't it?
<didrocks> so there is no reason to not restrain the area on the one with the panel
<smspillaz> didrocks: it should be set by the output
<smspillaz> I'm just compiling docky now to see what the behaviour should be
<MacSlow> greetings everybody
<didrocks> morning MacSlow
<MacSlow> didrocks, salut here too :)
<didrocks> :)
<smspillaz> reasons I hate autotools #24533452: It only tells you which dependencies you are missing one dependency at a time
<MacSlow> smspillaz, :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: reasons I hate cmake #${num_smspillaz}+1: cmake ignores it on some case and tell "let's take a chance" :-)
<MacSlow> smspillaz, annoying indeed
<RAOF> Heh.  Reason to hate cmake #whatever: CFLAGS?  What's that? ☺
<didrocks> hey RAOF!
<smspillaz> RAOF: you mean CMAKE_CXX_FLAGS_DEBUG ?
<RAOF> Hey didrocks!  Looks like that segfault in mipmapping on r600 might be fixed in git.
 * smspillaz w00ts
<didrocks> RAOF: oh nice!
<RAOF> smspillaz: One of the rather endeering parts of autotools is that setting the CFLAGS/CXXFLAGS environment variable DTRT.
<smspillaz> I guess. Although cmake was really designed to be multiplatform
<smspillaz> it is not a full buildsystem, it only generates native makefiles
<smspillaz> so it doesn't do things like setting env vars
<didrocks> (and you have to do a COMPIZ_DESTDIR which conflicts with the env one :p)
 * RAOF is not going to get diverted into a build system discussion.  They all suck!
<smspillaz> really someone at debian needs to sit down and write proper macros for cmake
<didrocks> RAOF: shell + cp ftw :)
<didrocks> why?
<smspillaz> because there are none?
<didrocks> we have our packaging system :)
<didrocks> so, no interest in writing something specific to cmake
<didrocks> grrr, too much flickering when switching ws in compiz :/
<smspillaz> really?
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, the thing we discussed the other day
<didrocks> smspillaz: like if you had a "magnet", not sure what's the best way to describe it
<smspillaz> intel ?
<didrocks> nvidia
<smspillaz> so it's like a vsync issue ?
<didrocks> exactly
<didrocks> quite disturbing
<smspillaz> that's nvidia being stupid. You need to go into nvidia-settings, -> opengl settings -> sync to vblank, then ccsm -> opengl -> sync to vblank and restart compioz
<smspillaz> that will fix it
<didrocks> and I have X damage not triggered when scrolling sometimes
<didrocks> smspillaz: hum, let me see if it fixes it
<smspillaz> didrocks: ccsm -> workarounds -> force X to GLX sync
<didrocks> smspillaz: the thing is that we should do a distro choice there
<smspillaz> perhaps
<didrocks> we can't ask our users to do that :)
<didrocks> not perhaps "certain" :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: it should be enabled by default
<didrocks> smspillaz: even for non nvidia drivers?
<smspillaz> didrocks: in the detection module we can distro patch workarounds  to enable "force x to glx sync" if an nvidia card is detected
<didrocks> smspillaz: agreed
<didrocks> ccsm -> opengl -> sync to vblank is already checked
<didrocks> let me see the workarounds plugin
<smspillaz> didrocks: check nvidia settings
<smspillaz> that's where it counts
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, I checked it
<didrocks> what's the difference between the workarund setting and the opengl one?
<smspillaz> workaround setting fixes damage issues
<smspillaz> because the nvidia driver is stupid
<smspillaz> so we have to slow down compiz a bit
<didrocks> smspillaz: heh, you are telling intel is stupid, nvidia is stupid, which next? :p
<didrocks> smspillaz: all checked, we'll see
<didrocks> smspillaz: should the workaround plugin be enabled by default?
<didrocks> smspillaz: i mean, I enabled it, and so, I have other settings now that I didn't have before
<smspillaz> didrocks: sure
<smspillaz> didrocks: disable by default the "show previews of minimized windows" though, that has random bugs that I'd rather not hit for no reason right now
<smspillaz> (since it tells all kinds of lies to X11 to work correctly)
<smspillaz> didrocks: hm, ok with docky I don't see the maximization issue
<didrocks> smspillaz: it's not activated by default
<smspillaz> didrocks: ah ok good :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: what I have are:
<didrocks> OOo Menu Fix
<didrocks> Java Window Fix
<didrocks> Java Taskbar Fix
<didrocks> AIGLX Fragment Parameter Fix
<didrocks> and of course, the Synx X and GLX :)
<smspillaz> you can disable AIGLX Fragment Parameter fix
<smspillaz> it's not necessary any more
<smspillaz> IMO I should write a patch for workarounds where we will enable Sync X and GLX only if there is and NVIDIA card
<didrocks> smspillaz: right
<didrocks> smspillaz: and the others?
<smspillaz> didrocks: the others are find
<smspillaz> *fine
<didrocks> what's the OO menu fix?
<smspillaz> didrocks: OO menus don't register as type "menu"
<didrocks> smspillaz: so, why OO is enabled and not firefox/thunderbird?
<smspillaz> didrocks: *shrug*
<didrocks> which means? ;)
<smspillaz> didrocks: maybe the person who wrote them didn't enable them by default
<didrocks> smspillaz: so it should as well, I guess?
<smspillaz> didrocks: only if you see problems
<didrocks> I didn't see any issue with OOo before enabling the plugin
<smspillaz> ok :)
<didrocks> grrr, tomboy crashes… hard to take a note this way :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: hmm, have you been getting random crashes with an error like "call to empty boost::function ?"
<didrocks> smspillaz: no, I've been quite lucky like that, all is pretty stable to me (just had a crash this morning)
<didrocks> s/like that/on that side/
<didrocks> smspillaz: it didn't fix the sync issue
<didrocks> hum… maybe I should restart X to take the nvidia settings into account
<smspillaz> didrocks: perhaps
<smspillaz> didrocks: it fixed it here at least
<smspillaz> didrocks: although it doesn't work on multiple monitors
<didrocks> well, not my case there :)
<kvalo> arghhhh. spent over 30 mins trying to find out why automake doesn't install a script to pkgdatadir and it was because I had _SCRIPT, not _SCRIPTS
<smspillaz> didrocks: have you got this commit in the packages ? http://git.compiz.org/~dbo/compiz-with-glib-mainloop/commit/?h=glibmm-experimental&id=3e1c09f13eb99af88bf0bd8d73be8bbcf533ded7
<RAOF> didrocks: You shouldn't need to restart X; in fact, restarting X will probably revert the changes :)
<didrocks> RAOF: smspillaz: ok, in that case, it doesn't fix it :)
<didrocks> RAOF: smspillaz: for once, I'll bring my heavy laptop at the Rally, maybe we can sit and look at it if it can help you?
<didrocks> smspillaz: I think I have, let me check
<kvalo> didrocks: about the symlink from /usr/bin/ to the python script in /usr/share/app. is it better to create the symlink with autotools or with dh_link? with autotools it's a bit tricky
<didrocks> kvalo: depends if you only care about the package or also the upstream tarball + make && make install
<kvalo> didrocks: good point
<didrocks> smspillaz: I'm still opening a bug for that issue (nvidia/sync), so that we can get it tracked
<kvalo> didrocks: I'll try to make the autofoo magic work. thanks
<didrocks> smspillaz: the commit is in
<smspillaz> didrocks: huh, ok
<smspillaz> didrocks: I thought that commit fixed it :/
<didrocks> smspillaz: did you check the bug report mentionned the last ubuntu compiz package?
<didrocks> smspillaz: alpha1 version has it (1:0.9.2.1+glibmainloop2-0ubuntu4) maybe even ubuntu3
<lamalex> jcastro, didn't njpatel present a diagram like the one you ask for in ayatana-dev at uds?
<lamalex> or ted at gnome summit
<smspillaz> didrocks: no not yet, but I am still getting that crash
<smspillaz> let me dist upgrade
<seb128> lamalex, well then to start this diagram should be on the unity.ubuntu.com webpage
<lamalex> ping ted when he's awake
<seb128> lamalex, the diagram is also not enough, we need things like "if you want to use appindicator you should check those apis"
<seb128> with the list of libraries that you might have to use to write an indicator
<seb128> and a short explanation of what they do
<lamalex> seb128, right
<lamalex> we need awesome developer docs
<RAOF> Hm.  While I wait for mesa to build, is there any particular reason why unity-panel-service should take up 200MB RSS?
<seb128> that's being worked but will take a bit
<seb128> (documentation)
<seb128> until now we could do a better job to at least point the sources used and what they do
<seb128> RAOF, out of leaks you mean? ;-)
<RAOF> seb128: That thought had crossed my mind, yes :)
<didrocks> lamalex: hey, seeing your comment on the merge, what's the difference between LAUNCHER_ICON_QUICK_STARTING and LAUNCHER_ICON_QUICK_LAUNCHING ?
<lamalex> didrocks, there is no LAUNCHING
<lamalex> didrocks, I just updated that comment, thanks
<lamalex> I'm sick :\
<didrocks> lamalex: oh? the grey weather of London hit you?
<dbarth> salut seb128
<dbarth> seb128: about https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/686603
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 686603 in Unity "valgrind "Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value"" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> lut dbarth
<dbarth> seb128: you get that on the console, i mean it's a debug log?
<seb128> I get that by running test-panel under valgrind
<dbarth> ah right
<dbarth> smspillaz: hey sam, have you seen mvo bug with the link.py testcase?
<dbarth> smspillaz: that sounds like a scary regression
<smspillaz> dbarth: no, could you link it to me ?
<smspillaz> dbarth: also, could you post your config profile somewhere? I'm trying to track down the crash in windowInitPlugins
<didrocks> kamstrup: "Why can't I ever get the email API for LP working!?!?11one" <- same here :)
<didrocks> kamstrup: thanks, will remove the "there" :)
<didrocks> kamstrup: exec didn't want if you want to embeeded in gdb probably
<kamstrup> didrocks: ah, right
<kamstrup> didrocks: I found the answer on https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Review I think
<kamstrup> "review approve" needs a whitespace prefix
<didrocks> kamstrup: oh?
<kamstrup> " review approve"
<kamstrup> :-S
<kvalo> kamstrup: sorry dude, but I have a long merge request again: https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/settings-merge/+merge/43183
<didrocks> kamstrup: yeah, that's what I'm doing
<didrocks> kamstrup: all commands need a whitespace prefix
<didrocks> kamstrup: but for unknown reason, it hates me :)
<kvalo> kamstrup: but this is just a start, so I think you don't need to review it in so detail
<kamstrup> kvalo: I think I may have to push it to monday
<kamstrup> I really need to get the dee gdbus port out of the door
<kamstrup> and friday is sprint
<kvalo> kamstrup: monday is ok for me :)
 * kamstrup rolls up sleeves to get those sodded unit tests running again
<lamalex> when someone has a minute? https://code.launchpad.net/~alexlauni/unity/xids-introspection/+merge/43193
<lamalex> njpatel_, didrocks, with CMake can we have unityshell.xml.in have variables in it that get set on build?
<didrocks> lamalex: yes, look at what I've done some commits ago with unity.cmake in tools/ (it's the binary)
<lamalex> didrocks, sweet thanks
<htorque> hello everyone! don't know when it started, but window buttons now have tooltips again - should this be filed as bug?
<didrocks> lamalex: so that to replace VERSION and tools/CMakeFile*
<didrocks> htorque: it's already filed again compiz, I dropped my patch and I'm just working on it again :)
<didrocks> htorque: I dropped it when going to 0.9
<htorque> didrocks, nice, thanks!
<didrocks> htorque: thanks for your excellent reporting and testing job :)
<htorque> yw! thanks for all the fixes. ;-)
<seb128> njpatel_, didrocks: so my launcher is acting weird
<didrocks> seb128: oh weird?
<seb128> like the launchers do a start animation when clicked
<seb128> but they don't start anything
<seb128> if I run firefox manually it doesn't match the pinned icon
<seb128> but add a new one in the launcher
<didrocks> seb128: is it an application you already started?
<seb128> same for nautilus or gedit
<seb128> well firefox and gedit have no running process
<seb128> but I used them today yes
<didrocks> like, you started/closed them 4 times?
<seb128> could be, I didn't count
<didrocks> seb128: I think you're striken by the ubuntu starter edition :)
<didrocks> seb128: should be fixed in trunk btw :)
<seb128> is there a way to reset the counter?
<didrocks> seb128: killing the bamf service and restarting unity
<didrocks> we didn't merge the fix last week because it added others issues IIRC
<seb128> ok, compiz --replace did it
<seb128> is that known that compiz crashes on --replaec?
<seb128> well apport triggers
<didrocks> seb128: bug #683623
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 683623 in unity (Ubuntu) "Starting a launcher only works four times" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683623
<seb128> yeah, I've read this one last week
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, compiz isn't good when you give unknown args and unknown plugins
<didrocks> IMHO, if it can't find a plugin, it should just ignore it
<seb128> I just though it was when clicked 4 times in a row
<didrocks> seb128: not in a row :)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: yw
<didrocks> seb128: btw, we will have the unity binary from now on
<seb128> yeah, I noticed, great work
<didrocks> so, will make things easier to reset the config and such
<didrocks> well, not very difficult, just that I hate python with making some kind of tee-like behavior :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: are you changing gtk/window-decorator/gtk-window-decorator.c with your decorator work?
<smspillaz> didrocks: no, I am writing my own decorator
<smspillaz> didrocks: well actually, I forked gtk-window-decorator (temporarily) and I am adding inactive/active shadow work
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, so I should maybe wait or set it to you the task of the option to hide tooltip?
<didrocks> smspillaz: it was a distro-patch we had (that I submitted upstream as well some month ago).
<smspillaz> didrocks: Our unity-window-decorator can neuter tooltips
<didrocks> smspillaz: nice! so yeah, please do that :)
 * didrocks drops his task then ;)
<smspillaz> could you link me to the patch so I don't have to hunt around in the code ? ;-)
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, you removed the gconf part in 0.9 so you will have to add it again
<smspillaz> didrocks: did we want it as an option? I thought design said no tooltips ever
<didrocks> smspillaz: but the distro-patch was http://paste.ubuntu.com/541431/ for 0.8
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, I added an option to get it accepted upstream
<didrocks> smspillaz: but you never answered!
<didrocks> :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: must have missed it
<didrocks> smspillaz: so if it's our own, yeah, no worry, no option
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah, that's what I was thinking
<didrocks> smspillaz: http://bugs.opencompositing.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1264
<smspillaz> didrocks: ah right. I never checked the opencompositing bugs, I was too busy porting plugins :p
<didrocks> smspillaz: no worry, patch tagging is useful to refind bugs even if the bugtracker is down :p
<didrocks> smspillaz: so I'm assign you the relevant compiz bug, one sec
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah, the opencompositing bugtracker is (still) down
<didrocks> smspillaz: you should use launchpad for upstream! ;)
<smspillaz> we probably could
<smspillaz> bugzilla is a PITA
<klattimer> smspillaz: +1
<didrocks> smspillaz: so, activating the workaround plugin with upstream defaults for now minus AIGLX one
<lamalex> njpatel_, how does the launcher's autohide get set initially?
<lamalex> does optionChanged get called once at start?
<njpatel_> lamalex, I'm not sure about the compiz options stuff, sorry
<lamalex> njpatel_, who is that? Jason?
<njpatel_> yep
<njpatel_> or smspillaz
<lamalex> ok
<lamalex> DBO, wake up
<lamalex> njpatel_, could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~alexlauni/unity/xids-introspection/+merge/43193
<kvalo> ronoc: hi. time again for a review: https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/gdbus-cellular-crash/+merge/43204
<jcastro> ok guys, added C++ to the style guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/CodingStyle
<njpatel_> lamalex, will take a look in a bit
<njpatel_> jcastro, you can remove everything from "Be Verbose" to before "Commit Messages", as it's all stated at the start of the C++ bit
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> done
<jcastro> njpatel_: what else is C++ after nux and compiz?
<didrocks> njpatel_: don't you mind if I move unity_support_test from examples to tools (I'll add the directory and such) as it's not really an example :)
<njpatel> jcastro, that's it for now
<njpatel> lamalex, approved with a comment
<njpatel> please fix before merging
<jcastro> lamalex: njpatel: any new people in merges yet?
<lamalex> jcastro, waiting for one to sign CA
<jcastro> I see 2 pending merges from people I don't know, so crosses fingers
<njpatel> yes a few, but I'm not sure their success rate, looking now
<jcastro> rock
<lamalex> er, waiting for one to fix his branch and sign ca
<jcastro> lamalex: hey, let's do this, when they're new and asking you for CA when you reply to them CC me, I like to get a little bio on each person and a photo
<jcastro> so I can put them on planet
<jcastro> lamalex: just a fwd or CC is fine, I can handle introducing myself, etc.
<lamalex> jcastro,  sure
<didrocks> nooooooo, I'm starting to google "cmake" when I want to google "autotools"
<didrocks> that's the end /o\
<didrocks> njpatel: did you see my question about unity_support_test location and nux?
<ssj6akshat> jcastro, I am always getting interrupted when I am about to write a post on the Bitesize bugs
<ssj6akshat> I guess someone doesn't want to it to appear :P
<jcastro> ssj6akshat: it's ok, it's a marathon not a sprint
<kenvandine> didrocks, has anyone considered changing the workspaces settings to be 2x2, so expose would look more like it did in the mutter based unity?
<kenvandine> and imho it is a better use of space
<jcastro> dbarth: speaking of, getting branches on these, I will need more! https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<didrocks> kenvandine: it will do that later the cycle, but currently compiz doesn't listen to gconf gnome keys
<njpatel> didrocks, no, sorry. Erm, I don't know what that does so feel free to move it where you feel right :)
<kenvandine> didrocks, humm... i have mine set to do that now
<didrocks> njpatel: ok, it's the detection module at start, so definitively not an example :)
<njpatel> right
<didrocks> kenvandine: right, but it's not the GNOME keys, that means, it's not share with your desktop classic session
<didrocks> njpatel: ok, doing and commiting
<jcastro> njpatel: didrocks: while I have you here, post release I need more bugs kthx. :)
<didrocks> jcastro: well, I'm tagging everything I can… i've reviewed all the bugs as you already know and add them :)
<jcastro> I can't believe I am disappointed that there aren't enough bugs
<jcastro> yesterday or so neil fixed like three of them and I was like "no! Don't take them, let someone else do them!" then I came to my senses.
<didrocks> jcastro: I guess once the dash/places will be there, we can have more of them
<jcastro> yeah
<didrocks> how many are still there?
<jcastro> ~10
<jcastro> but with these 2 pending ones we've had one per day since I announced the report on tuesday
<kenvandine> didrocks, i see
<jcastro> so I think it's off to a good start considering we're still just around A1
<kenvandine> didrocks, ok, thats fine... glad it is planned
<kenvandine> :)
<didrocks> jcastro: right, little issues will come later, when it doesn't need refactoring everything :)
<lamalex> njpatel, I don't think I should free the list from bamf
<lamalex> I'm pretty sure bamf owns that list (granted bamf should probably be duping the list and then returning it)
<njpatel> lamalex, the docs say it owns the contents but not the list, that's what I was going on
<njpatel> lamalex, the code seems to suggest the same
<ronoc> kvalo, done
<kvalo> ronoc: thanks!
<ronoc> kvalo, np
<ronoc> agateau, got a sec?
<agateau> ronoc: give me 5 minutes
<ronoc> agateau, no rush
<agateau> ronoc: ok, I am back
<ronoc> agateau, one sec
<ronoc> agateau, can see anything obvious why the submenu in this dbusmenu is not appearing on the indicator
<ronoc> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/541475/
<lamalex> haha so which is worse, potential race conditions, or making a member variable public
 * agateau looks
<ronoc> lamalex, race condition any day of the week
<lamalex> man but making a member variable public feels so wrong
<agateau> ronoc: menu looks good
<DBO> lamalex, i dont like waking up
<ronoc> lamalex, I know, but sure isn't every python obj wide open
<agateau> lamalex: making a member variable public can be a good way to get race conditions :)
<tedg> DBO, I think the same thing about you waking up, but I didn't want to say anything ;)
<lamalex> ronoc, yeah and it's one of the things I hate about python
<DBO> tedg, can you turn that into a policy please
<klattimer> lamalex: did you get any further with atk?
<ronoc> lamalex, I take ruby over python any day of the week
<agateau> ronoc: I think tedg built a tool to load a menu from json, you should try if your dump shows there
<klattimer> I'm wondering about the event redirection issues i'm facing, but they may be the result of offscreen rendering
<klattimer> still trying to work it out :/
 * ronoc must stop saying 'any day of the week'
<ronoc> tedg, good morning -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/541475/
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so is appmenu maintained and by who?
<seb128> dbarth_, ^
<ronoc> tedg, the submenu is not being rendered in the indicator
<ronoc> tedg, can you see any problems there
<seb128> doh! ;-)
<ronoc> agateau, thx - might try this
<tedg> seb128, indicator-appmenu is me, appmenu-gtk is bratsche
<tedg> ronoc, looking
<seb128> tedg, I guess with unity none is yours? ;-)
<seb128> tedg, things like clicking on a menu activating another item than the one selected
<tedg> seb128, ?  indicator-appmenu is used by unity
<seb128> tedg, I confused with indicator-applet-appmenu
<seb128> ignore me ;-)
<tedg> seb128, If it's an item on the panel, that's njpatel, if it's in the actual menu that's me.
<seb128> it's an actual menu item
<seb128> I select "show conversations history" and it sends a "share desktop request"
<seb128> it's quite embarassing
<seb128> I just shared my desktop with someone I didn't want to talk to
<seb128> twice
<tedg> Hmm, that's odd.
<tedg> Consistently?
<seb128> when it happens yes
 * tedg can't find anyone to share his desktop with :(
<seb128> now the menu item just doesn't work
<seb128> tedg, well, open a buddy list
<seb128> double click on someone
<seb128> go to contact, and select conversation history
<tedg> Yeah, share my desktop is consistently greyed out.
<seb128> does it work?
<seb128> or does it do nothing?
<tedg> It did nothing, but now I've got a menu from somewhere else?
<seb128> I had that before as well
<seb128> I got the nautilus menu at some point
<seb128> but otherwise it does nothing
<seb128> then I picked "info"
<seb128> which send a share desktop request to dholbach
<tedg> seb128, And you didn't want to talk to dholbach more than once? ;)
<seb128> no, I'm just testing on dholbach now :p
<tedg> Hmm, okay.  I'm not sure what's up there.
<seb128> I had the issue first with someone else in my list
<seb128> ok
<tedg> We'll have to grab a dbus capture to see if who's wrong....  I of course think it's appmenu-gtk ;)
<tedg> ronoc, I don't see anything odd.  The only thing that I can think of is that we're not handling something right with a custom type as the base item for the submenu.  I don't think I've done that before.
<tedg> ronoc, Can you try switching it to a standard item real quick and see if that fixes things?
<ronoc> tedg, will do
<ronoc> tedg, yup i was doing something (or not doing something) with the custom item, works with a normal item
<ronoc> tedg, to set the icon should I use the icon_data property, does it work well ? up until now I have used custom items, I think though the design for this can be catered for with a normal menuitem
<tedg> ronoc, That's fine if you want bitmaps.  But if you can use icon names you should do that, as it's much less data over the bus.
<njpatel> +1
<ronoc> tedg, sure, the name though returned for the playlists does not seem to load on the other side of the bus. I could do a custom widget again and send over the name and load the icon myself in the indicator (similar to the title menu item as it is now)
<ssj6akshat> jcastro, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/take-a-bite-out-of-unitys-bitesize-bugs/
<jcastro> NICE!
 * jcastro clicks Like
 * ssj6akshat thought it was crappy
<ssj6akshat> The top 3 posts on OMG! Ubuntu! are about.......
<ssj6akshat> Unity!
<Devil505> :)
<cando> hi! running unity from source (last revision) the launcher panel becomes insensitive and i get these g_critical:http://pastebin.com/XixGHxby
<cando> yesterday it worked fine...
<kvalo> ronoc: another one: https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/bug-687414/+merge/43228
<ronoc> tedg, I suppose what I am asking is if there is a way to set the image path on a normal dbusmenuitem and for it to work. right now banshee sends me something like this for an icon (file:///usr/share/banshee-1/icons/hicolor/22x22/categories/source-smart-playlist.png). I have tried to set the icon_name with this and with 'source-smart-playlist' both have come up with missing png's
<ronoc> kvalo on it
<kvalo> kenvandine: I try to get indicator-network 0.3.1 ready "soonish". do you have time to upload it today?
<lamalex> njpatel, did you ever get back to me about g_list_free?
<lamalex> I can't find me asking you, or you replying in xchat
<cyphermox> didrocks, I just added a manpage for your unity wrapper on bug 684896.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 684896 in unity (Ubuntu) "no unity manpage" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684896
<kvalo> cyphermox: hi. any luck with bug #683302?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 683302 in ofono (Ubuntu) "Please merge ofono 0.36-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683302
<njpatel> i did
<cyphermox> kvalo, err, yes, it's pretty much done, hold on :)
<njpatel> lamalex, the docs say it owns the contents but not the list, that's what I was going on
<njpatel> lamalex, the code seems to suggest the same
<kvalo> cyphermox: cool
<cyphermox> kvalo, ah, I need to ping micahg and let him know there was an update :)
<lamalex> njpatel, well then there's another leak in Launcher.cpp
<lamalex> of the same
<kvalo> cyphermox: yeah, I got worried because nothing was happening :)
<lamalex> want me to fix them both?
<cyphermox> kvalo, unless kenvandine or seb128  or somebody else want to review the merge and take it over from there ?
<kvalo> cyphermox: I'm fine with all options as long as the end result is the new (working) ofono in natty ;)
<ronoc> kvalo, done
<cyphermox> kvalo, I think we just need to be patient really... I'll ping micahg as soon as I see him
<kvalo> ronoc: thanks again
<njpatel> lamalex, fix it?
<njpatel> lamalex, lp:bamf/lib/libbamf/bamf-view.c::141, please double check to make sure
<lamalex> njpatel, yah you're right
<lamalex> so should I fix both?
<njpatel> yep
<jcastro> tedg: are you talking to this guy? http://lizards.opensuse.org/2010/12/09/indicator-sessionnetwork/
<jcastro> cyphermox: where's your branch for your nm-applet port? I seem to only be able to find the distro package
<jcastro> port to indicators I mean
<cyphermox> jcastro, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/network-manager-applet/ubuntu.head contains it.
<jcastro> ta
<lamalex> smspillaz, DBO, is optionChanged called automatically once at load, or just when the check box is clicked?
<DBO> I dont know
<DBO> ask smspillaz
<lamalex> I pinged you both doofus
<DBO> or add a printf to check
<DBO> I imagine its called no matter what
<boulabiar_> join #wayland
<boulabiar_> oops
<lamalex> oh yeha, i could just add a printf and check
<lamalex> duh
<smspillaz> lamalex: optionChanged gets called whenever the option gets changed
<tedg> jcastro, No I haven't talked to him at all.
<tedg> jcastro, Very cool though!
<jcastro> tedg: ok, if he asks for questions I will send him your way
<lamalex> didrocks, what was that file you told me to look at for variables in .in files via cmake?
<didrocks> lamalex: in tools/, look at the CMakeLis… and unity.cmake
<lamalex> thanks
<lamalex> someone done broke my launcher
<lamalex> brb
<rbnswartz> Anabody know how get the number of workspaces using the unity source code?
<seb128> ok
<seb128> didrocks, commited unity r329
<seb128> in the packaging
<njpatel> rbnswartz, there is a merge proposal doing trying to do the same thing, sam added some comments on how it should be done
<njpatel> one sec
<didrocks> seb128: thanks
<njpatel> rbnswartz,  https://code.launchpad.net/~ruben-verweij/unity/fix-677594-workspaces/+merge/43060
<rbnswartz> Okay thanks I was trying to fix one of the bite sized bugs I guess I'll switch over to fixing another one.
<rbnswartz> njpatel Okay thanks I was trying to fix one of the bite sized bugs I guess I'll switch over to fixing another one.
<jono> rbnswartz, working on bitesize bugs? sweet :-)
<lamalex> didrocks, is there a difference between SET and set in cmake?
<rbnswartz> jono, Trying too.
<didrocks> lamalex: not that I know of
<jono> rbnswartz, :-)
<rbnswartz> Thanks for all the help njpatel. bye.
<njpatel> lamalex, they used to use capitals and now they don't
<njpatel> lamalex, welcome to CMake
<lamalex> https://code.launchpad.net/~alexlauni/unity/optional-debugging/+merge/43244 if someone would be so kind
<njpatel> dbarth_, why shouldnt' introspection be on in final release?
<njpatel> dbarth_, it has no operational cost during runtime
<lamalex> njpatel, I still can't arrow through menus
<lamalex> and also my launcher has since become totally f'd up http://imgur.com/aQAM8
<cando_> i confirm this, same for me..
<njpatel> lamalex, did you restart the panel service?
<njpatel> lamalex, I didn't touch the launcher, ask DBO
<DBO> lamalex, I am getting the same issue after merging trunk
<DBO> into my branch
<DBO> someone else f'd it up
<njpatel> DBO, urgh, take a look in trunk please
<njpatel> ffs
<DBO> i am already doing it
<lamalex> njpatel, I did restart panel service
<lamalex> I rebooted, and installed your debs
<lamalex> not in that order
<cando_> lamalex, maybe revision 685?
<njpatel> didrocks, https://launchpad.net/bamf/0.2/0.2.66
<njpatel> lamalex, debs were for something else. Let me check with trunk, something might have screwed it up
<didrocks> njpatel: thanks
<njpatel> lamalex, it works for me. I need to start the correct service from the install location before unity starts to make sure it's not using the system one (dbus activation)
<njpatel> but it works fine
<njpatel> launcher is fully f*cked, though
<lamalex> njpatel, how do you start the right service? I usually just do kill `pidof unity-panel-service` and then run /usr/lib/unity/unity-panel-service
<lamalex> ah
<njpatel> lamalex, are you installing into /usr?
<lamalex> no, I just realized why it's not working
<lamalex> because I'm running /usr/...
<lamalex> and not /usr/local
<njpatel> right
<lamalex> njpatel, how do you get things on your panel with panel-service from trunk
<njpatel> lamalex, killall unity-panel-service; /usr/local/lib/unity/unity-panel-service &
<njpatel> then things should start working
<njpatel> didrocks, unity release is delayed as trunk is messed up
<didrocks> njpatel: well, I guess you can imagine what is still building in my pbuilder…
<didrocks> (hint: begin with n, finished by ux)
<lamalex> njpatel, well, now unity is just crashing
<didrocks> argh FTBFS…
 * didrocks will cry :)
<lamalex> I'm getting a crash from nux::Object now
<lamalex> looks like 149 may have f'ed things up for me
<lamalex> http://pastebin.com/92E1WspP
<DBO> wtf is up with the double launcher
<DBO> I dont get it
<njpatel> neither do i
<DBO> oh duh
<njpatel> and lamalex's error is fucked
<DBO> I see it
<DBO> merge fail
<njpatel> it's like we're being called twice
<lamalex> was it my fault?
<lamalex> I bet it was..
<DBO> I think so
<DBO> double launcher fixed
<DBO> njpatel, sorry for the delay, was on the phone with design
<njpatel> np
<DBO> I have a lunch date in 3 minutes
<DBO> gotta run
<DBO> back in an hour
<njpatel> DBO, thanks
<lamalex> sorry guys :\
<lamalex> I don't really know how that happened, what's weird is that there's no matchin + initLauncher call elsewhere
<njpatel> no biggie, just make sure to check the system before pushing
<njpatel> didrocks, I'm rolling unity now then
<didrocks> njpatel: ok, in any case, I can't upload anymore this evening
<didrocks> njpatel: there is no more archive admin around and I have two new binary packages to NEW
<didrocks> oh, seb128 is back?
<didrocks> so yeah, let's check that, I *can* :)
<lamalex> so nux is still broken for me..
<didrocks> lamalex: there is an abi break, ensure you rebuild unity against it
<lamalex> ah
<njpatel> jaytaoko, did you actually merge your event faker class?
<nmarques> kenvandine, fixed ;) awesome stuff
<didrocks> njpatel: there is one in nux
<nmarques> kenvandine, the indicators are building now.... thx for your great help :)
<njpatel> didrocks, yeah, the one in nux
<jaytaoko> njpatel: I added the support in nux
<njpatel> okay, so it's a local problem, sorry
<jaytaoko> njpatel: but the event faker itself is in unity
<seb128> didrocks, ?
<didrocks> seb128: I'll have some bin packages to NEW for you :)
<kenvandine> nmarques, anytime!
<seb128> didrocks, I'm on my way off to sport now and I'm not sure I will come back tonight
<kenvandine> seb128, one sec
<seb128> so maybe ping cjwatson or pitti
<didrocks> seb128: ok, then, it will be for tomorrow I guess :)
<lamalex> didrocks, I've rebuild unity a number of times
<didrocks> (pitti yeah)
<seb128> didrocks, or that
<didrocks> seb128: enjoy sport and you week-end! :)
<kenvandine> to get indicator-datetime to build... we need geoclue to get promoted to main... the MIR was approved
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<kenvandine> should i ping an archive admin?
<seb128> kenvandine, did you upload already?
<njpatel> jaytaoko, thanks, it's builds now, was just a weird error
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> it's been sitting for a couple days waiting
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, just let a comment on #ubuntu-devel
<kenvandine> now i just uploaded again to make sure it builds with the new dbusmenu
<seb128> if nobody pick it up I will promote it later
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> but I need to run now
<kenvandine> have fun!
<kenvandine> all the indicators are uploaded
<kenvandine> :)
<didrocks> gord: wooots bug #687403! Where is the syntax guide?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 687403 in unity (Ubuntu) "Add desktop action support to launcher quicklists" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/687403
<tareth> Who should I send my Canonical contributer agreement to for unity?
<didrocks> jcastro: ^^
<tareth> Ok thanks :)
<didrocks> tareth: no no, I'm asking jcastro to answer :)
<tareth> oh nvm that wasn't an answer to my question
<gord> didrocks, its the same as the indicator stuff
<tareth> my brain completely ignored that colon
<didrocks> gord: can we chat about it tomorrow? :)
<jcastro> tareth: one sec.
<didrocks> gord: just for a refresh ;)
<gord> didrocks, just make sure that ShowOnlyIn isn't set to MessagingMenu ;) just needs to be Unity
<gord> didrocks, sure
<jcastro> http://www.canonical.com/contributors
<didrocks> gord: thanks!
<jcastro> tareth: step 2, the person you want to CC to is david.barth@canonical
<lamalex> tareth, if it's a unity fix you send it to david barth
<lamalex> his email is on that page jcastro just linked you to
<jcastro> tareth: out of curiosity what bug are you working on?
<tareth> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/686182 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/681871
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 686182 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity launchers run multiple copies of program if clicked multiple times before the program loads" [Low,Triaged]
<njpatel> didrocks, https://launchpad.net/unity/3.0/3.2.6
<kvalo> wtf, adding debug messages fixes the bug :-O
<njpatel> kvalo, yay for memory errors
<njpatel> didrocks, bugs updated too
<kvalo> njpatel: or a nasty race somewhere :/
<njpatel> true, true
<didrocks> njpatel: thanks!
<didrocks> njpatel: did you change something on the bug list in the last 15 minutes?
<njpatel> er, nope
<didrocks> njpatel: perfect! :)
<njpatel> I might go collapse for a little while now
<didrocks> njpatel: sure should be good
<njpatel> didrocks, mail me if there are issues, otherwise jaytaoko/DBO can help :)
<didrocks> njpatel: enjoy your week-end dude! :)
<njpatel> didrocks, you too :)
<kvalo> weekend?
<didrocks> njpatel: I'll bother them, no worry :p
<didrocks> njpatel: thanks )
<didrocks> ;)
<kvalo> is it friday already?
<njpatel> kvalo, taking tomorrow off
<njpatel> unless something goes drastically wrong, that is ;)
<kvalo> njpatel: oh, enjoy then!
<kvalo> njpatel: you should have an accident with your router to prevent that ;)
<njpatel> kvalo, heh, thanks
<coz_> howdy doody
<cyphermox> kvalo, ping, do you know why geoclue depends on ofono?
<kvalo> cyphermox: depends? not recommends or suggests?
<cyphermox> I don't know, but I would guess it's a depends
<kvalo> cyphermox: no idea
<cyphermox> hrm, maybe not
<kvalo> cyphermox: some people have been working for gps interface to ofono, but I doubt that's the reason
<cyphermox> mkay. well, I'll check it out. I can't find something looking quickly over apt-cache show...
<didrocks> jcastro: do you have the trash icon bug # handy?
<jcastro> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/683241
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 683241 in unity (Ubuntu) "Recycle bin icon is empty when there are items in the bin" [Low,Triaged]
<jcastro> jamalta: I added the C++ style stuff to that page
<didrocks> jcastro: thanks :)
<jamalta> jcastro: ah awesome, thanks!
<jamalta> well, i already have some stuff to fix
<jcastro> Anyone who keeps DBO busy gets my vote. :p
<kvalo> anyone have time for a quick review? https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/bug-686415/+merge/43269
<didrocks> ok, unity and nux pushed
<didrocks> (bamf was aready done)
<jamalta> first conflicts :X
<didrocks> DBO: btw, just before going away, I just noticed your minimize effect on the launcher icon. You rock!
<DBO> oh
<DBO> thanks :)
<didrocks> DBO: I reconnected for that ;)
<didrocks> now, time to go
<DBO> :)
<didrocks> bye bye!
<jamalta> didrocks: holy crap it is awesome
<jamalta> and my user list is broken... silly empathy
<didrocks> jamalta: yeah, really ;)
<jamalta> DBO: hey
<jamalta> so i think i've got the issue pretty much worked out except i have a minor bug that i can't figure out
<DBO> hey jamalta :)
<jamalta> can i bug you sometime today about it?
<DBO> sure
<DBO> hit me with it now
<jamalta> well, basically i think i'm missing something regarding input grabbing
<jamalta> because the quicklist doesn't handle hovers correctly
<jamalta> until you click on a quicklist, then it will work fine for all quicklists for the rest of the session
<DBO> can you describe that better?
<DBO> IRC is very unclear :)
<jamalta> DBO: Let me try...
<jamalta> So, basically.. when you first launch Unity (compiz) with my code, and right click on an icon on Launcher, the quicklist items won't show a hover state
<jamalta> When you click on the Quicklist menu, the action you clicked on will run correctly.
<jamalta> But then, all quicklist menus opened after that work fine...
<jamalta> Actually that last part is a lie... it doesn't always work after clicking on it
<DBO> okay
<jamalta> Does that make any sense?
<DBO> yeah for the most part
<DBO> I need to check your branch out
<DBO> where is it?
<jamalta> lp:~jamalta/unity/683261-autohide-quicklist
<jamalta> but i think, other than that issue and some minor cleanup everything should be set
<DBO> working on it
<DBO> give me a couple minutes to figure it out
<jamalta> DBO: no problem, thanks so much
<DBO> thank you
<DBO> you are super :)
<DBO> so you work for flickr?
<jamalta> yeha
<jamalta> yeah*
<DBO> where are they based?
<jamalta> san francisco
<DBO> (i hope you dont mind the small talk, I like chatting up contributors while i review)
<jamalta> oh no problem, i don't mind
<jamalta> i think you're EST, right?
<DBO> I am
<DBO> located in Michigan
<jamalta> cool! where from?
<DBO> Kalamazoo if you have heard of it
<jamalta> oh awesome :)
<jamalta> I haven't, but my mom's side of the family is from that area
<jamalta> but to be honest, i'm not quite sure where they live :X
<DBO> haha, it happens
<DBO> its the lower left part of michigan
<DBO> 3 hours from chicago, 2 hours from detroit
<jamalta> man, i bet its cold there
<DBO> yeah
<DBO> we get the lake effect pretty strong
<jamalta> wow
<DBO> still, I prefer snow to heat
<jamalta> heh, i wouldn't know really..
<jamalta> but i'm not built for heat at all
<jamalta> i mean, cold...
<jamalta> i grew up in tropical weather
<DBO> hmmm
<DBO> this is interesting
<DBO> it keeps crashing for me
<jamalta> uh oh
<DBO> /home/jason/staging//bin/compiz: symbol lookup error: /home/jason/staging/lib/compiz/libunityshell.so: undefined symbol: _ZN16QuicklistManager7DefaultEv
<DBO> it looks like a failed compile or something
<DBO> but I did a make clean to check
<jamalta> i think you have to run cmake again
<jamalta> so it adds the new files
<DBO> I'll retry :)
<DBO> oh you know what
<DBO> I did the cmake after I merged trunk
<DBO> not your stuff
<DBO> thanks :)
<DBO> beautiful
<DBO> yep
<DBO> I see there is a hover issue
<DBO> looking at it now
<jamalta> yeap, and its frustrating :(
<jamalta> thanks!
<DBO> hey you cleaned up the dup code :)
<jamalta> DBO: yeah :)
<DBO> in QuicklistView::Hide you check IsVisible twice, I think you meant to check it and _enable_quicklist_for_testing
<jamalta> oh oops! yeah that's what I meant to do
<DBO> rather than nested if's I would use &&
<DBO> we dont liek nesting :)
<jamalta> in fact, i'll move those to the same
<jamalta> err
<jamalta> yeah
<jamalta> what you just said :)
<DBO> :)
<DBO> interesting bug
<DBO> you did a nicer implementation than I expected
<jamalta> thanks :) glad you're liking it
<jamalta> and yeah, i've been wrapping my head around this for almost two nights now... specially confusing since i don't completely understand what all the input stuff is doing
<jamalta> i just made sure those calls were being made just as they had been
<jamalta> anyways, if you do a pull you should have the fix for QuicklistView::Hide
<DBO> jamalta, figured it out
<DBO> in your Show () method
<DBO> make ShowWindow (true) the first thing done in the block, not the last
<DBO> also mark that with a fixme comment
<DBO> I need to fix that in nux since it really shouldn't matter
<DBO> oh man it works great jamalta, super work
<jamalta> thanks! :)
<DBO> make those fixes
<DBO> propose merge
<DBO> and I'll merge it :)
<jamalta> DBO: awesome it wokrs :D
<jamalta> i would've never figured that out on my own, thanks!
<DBO> jamalta, no biggie :)
<jamalta> DBO: ok i've submitted a MP
<DBO> awesome
 * DBO goes to review
<jamalta> DBO: just noticed that i left a ton of commented out stuff in LauncherIcon::RecvMouseEnter
<DBO> jamalta, I'll delete it on merge
<jamalta> thanks
<jamalta> also, what do you think the block starting at line 137?
<jamalta> i commented "We probably should let QuicklistManager deal with this case..." and meant to ask about it
<jamalta> quicklist manager already takes care of hiding the quicklist showing, so do we even need to do that?
 * jamalta goes test to make sure he's not making stuff up
<DBO> jamalta, I dont mind either way really
<DBO> you could indeed let the manager handle it
<jamalta> (the line number in reference was from the MP diff)
<DBO> but being explicit is fine too
<DBO> you are merged my friend
<jamalta> DBO: oh sweet! :)
<jamalta> ty
<DBO> kudos are in order, a cake maybe
<jamalta> haha
 * RAOF resists the obvious comment
<jamalta> i'd rather replicate that functionality
<jamalta> mind if i push to the branch with that removed?
<jamalta> just tested it and it works fine when it is removed
<jamalta> the manager is hiding the quicklist correctly before displaying a new one
<jamalta> DBO: if i make that change, should i push to a new branch, or is the same branch ok?
<DBO> new branch since you are merged
<DBO> is the change just to delete those lines?
<jamalta> DBO: yes, just removing that whole block
<DBO> okay, I'll do it really quick
<jamalta> DBO: ok thanks!
<DBO> :) done
<jamalta> DBO: sweet, awesome.. thanks so much
<DBO> yep
<jamalta> DBO: is there another bug you'd like to throw my way? i can probably work on it over the weekend
<DBO> uhhhhhm
<jcastro> I have some!
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<jcastro> any of those!
<jcastro> jamalta: ^^
<jcastro> but if they're too easy I'm sure DBO has more
<DBO> jamalta, this one could be fun and easy
<DBO> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/687956
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 687956 in unity (Ubuntu) "should display the launcher tooltips after a delay" [Medium,Triaged]
<DBO> there are a lot of got-yas in there
<DBO> it will take a bit to get the corner cases right
<DBO> basically there should be a way for the launcher to say "okay, it's now okay to show tooltips"
<DBO> and on enter it sends that signal 1 second after enter
<jamalta> jcastro: heh, i forgot about that.. ty :)
<DBO> yeah some of the bite size bugs are not so bite sized
<DBO> but that tend to happen
<DBO> if its truly bite sized it means we tend to eat it for lunch :P
<jamalta> haha
<jamalta> yeah i can take a look at this bug
<jamalta> DBO: so would it be ok to set a bool flag when the signal fires off, so that the next mouseover knows to show the tooltip right away?
<jamalta> then, when they mouse out, it would be set back to false
<jamalta> (this is regarding mark's comment on that bug)
<DBO> jamalta, ideally it would be a static method in the LauncherIcon class
<DBO> static void LauncherIcon::SetTooltipsAllowed (bool allowed)
<jamalta> DBO: ah ok
<DBO> that would then fire off a signal or something internally into the LauncherIcon instances
<DBO> the one that is hovered could then hide/show its tooltip
<jamalta> DBO: should i be using g_timeout_add for the timer?
<jamalta> i haven't worked with timers in C++ yet
<DBO> yep
<jamalta> ok cool
<DBO> g_timeout_add is a C call
<DBO> so the callback you give it must be static
<DBO> you'll see I use it a lot of places
<jamalta> ah, ok
<jamalta> that makes sense
<jamalta> then i'll start digging into this tonight and bring up any questions i come up with tomorrow
<DBO> awesome
<DBO> you're a hero
<jamalta> DBO: thanks :).. i'm just happy to be helping, and learning a ton too
<DBO> what do you do at flickr?
<jamalta> i haven't had a chance to work with c++/c much before this
<jamalta> i'm a backend developer
<DBO> doing frontends can be fun too :)
<jamalta> DBO: yeah hehe :)
<DBO> I cant imagine going to work for a closed shop after working for Canonical
<jamalta> DBO: heh i know what you mean
<jamalta> i love the idea of working on an open source project
<jamalta> although i also enjoy what i do here
<jamalta> it has been a great experience for me so far.. i've learned a lot working on such a high traffic website.
<DBO> I just keep thinking about these image hosting websites
<DBO> "somewhere in that company, it is someones job to view all the questionable material and delete it"
<DBO> he must not sleep at night...
<jamalta> DBO: tell me about it
<jamalta> i don't know how they do it
<jamalta> working on our moderation tools is not fun :(
<DBO> haha
<DBO> "This is a pineapple... this however... is not"
<jamalta> haha
<DBO> I was reading on reddit the other day
<DBO> the dude who does imgur (still a one man show I guess), does all the moderation by hand...
<jamalta> DBO: wow... that's insane
<DBO> jamalta, I fear for his soul
<DBO> it must be crushed
<jamalta> i didn't know they even did moderation
<jamalta> but yes, i completely agree
<DBO> its limited, I think it comes down mostly to "things the FBI might arrest me for"
<jamalta> that's the scariest thing about running a site like that
<jamalta> there is so much liability
<DBO> I have to go now, girlfirend needs a ride home
<jamalta> DBO: np, have a good one
<kvalo> tedg: hi, do you have time to review this: https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/bug-686415/+merge/43269
<tedg> kvalo, Sorry, not really.  Turns out I broke natty :)
<tedg> bratsche, ^ ?
<kvalo> tedg: heh, can't argue with that :)
 * bratsche takes a look
<kvalo> tedg: I hope you get natty working :)
<kvalo> bratsche: thanks
<bratsche> kvalo: Is it necessary to g_object_ref (priv->default_service) ?
<bratsche> Err, nm.. I get it.
<kvalo> bratsche: I guess it would be possible to avoid the ref, but it would get too complicated for me ;)
<bratsche> No I was thinking that it was creating an object there, but it looks like it's not.
<bratsche> So nevermind, it looks fine.
<kvalo> ah, ok
<bratsche> I thought it was creating an object and then it would have a refcount of 2.. and then the unref wouldn't free it.
<bratsche> kvalo: I didn't actually test it, but the code looks good.  Approved. :)
<kvalo> bratsche: thanks!
<kvalo> kenvandine: I know you are extremely busy, but still fyi: https://launchpad.net/indicator-network/trunk/0.3.1
<kenvandine> kvalo, cool
<kenvandine> kvalo, that requires the newer connman doesn't it?
<kenvandine> oh... nm
<kvalo> kenvandine: new connman is already in natty, but ofono upload is still pending
<kvalo> kenvandine: but a versioned dependency to connman would be nice
<kenvandine> or maybe it does
<kvalo> kenvandine: connman 0.64 is the version which is needed
<kvalo> kenvandine: thanks for the upload
<kvalo> kenvandine: why does geoclue build depend on ofono? that's just weird
#ayatana 2010-12-10
<rbnswartz> Newbie question: If a branch is started to fix a bug is started and fixes the bug does that mean the bug is fixed?
<rbnswartz> And no other development is needed for it?
<RAOF> rbnswartz: The bug isn't fixed until that branch is merged to trunk and a release is made.
<rbnswartz> Okay I was working on the bite sized bugs (the workspace indicator being useless with only one workspace) and the code looks like what I was going to do for my fix. Should I start on another bug?
<RAOF> If there's a branch that fixes the bug then I'd move on to another bug; if it that branch doesn't get merged to trunk soon I'd check out why and see if you could prod it along, though.
<rbnswartz> Any suggestions for a bug to work on? (I am a competent c++ programmer)
<RAOF> Anything on the bitesized bugs list should be good.  I'm not familiar with the unity or compiz source to be able to point out anything beyond that.
<RAOF> DBO's a good source of bugs to fix, but he's probably asleep :)
<DBO> I dont go to bed at 8:15 :P
<rbnswartz> Any suggestions DBO?
<DBO> I am however arguing politics on reddit
<DBO> mmm
<DBO> rbnswartz, define competent
<DBO> I would have called myself competent for most of my programming careers... its only now I realize I am far from it
<RAOF> DBO: Fix indicator-datetime so I can get a world clock, and I'll stop suggesting you sleep at 8:15 :P
<DBO> RAOF, stop having such glorious hair and I'll stop calling you Fabio
<RAOF> Why would I want to lose such glorious hair? :)
<DBO> you're giving all the lions in african "mane envy"
<DBO> rbnswartz, I am looking through bugs for you
<rbnswartz> In that case I'm a newbie. I know c++ and a little gtk
<DBO> rbnswartz, what kind of time investment are you looking for?
<rbnswartz> Anything that will be relatively easy to fix that doesn't require someone with a large amount of skill.
<DBO> rbnswartz, this one is probably a good one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/683135
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 683135 in unity (Ubuntu) "the launcher autohiding is not blocked by the trash launcher" [Low,Triaged]
<DBO> actually I dont know if thats valid anymore
<DBO> I just redid all that code...
<DBO> mmmm
<rbnswartz> I was looking in the bitesize list
<DBO> ya?
<rbnswartz> I follow jono bacon on twitter and I thought fixing a bite-sized bug would give me an opportunity to help out (a dream come true)
<DBO> yeah its just a lot of bugs are not so... bite sized
<DBO> we have had a lot of people snatch up the easy ones already
<DBO> Im trying to dig out an easy one
<rbnswartz> how hard would the launcher autohiding but be to fix you think?
<DBO> someone just fixed it
<DBO> I was mentoring him
<rbnswartz> good for him
<DBO> ...frustrating
<DBO> OH!
<DBO> I know
<DBO> click behavior on windows
<DBO> it needs more work to be a smart behavior
<DBO> it should give preferential treatment to Urgent windows
<DBO> so if there is an urgent window, it takes you to it no matter where it is
<DBO> rbnswartz, ^^
<kenvandine> kvalo, one of the geoclue providers uses something ofono provides
<rbnswartz> Where would I look in the source for the code that handles this?
<DBO> rbnswartz, src/BamfLauncherIcon.cpp
<rbnswartz> Okay I haven't looked a that piece of code yet I'll be sure to study it.
<rbnswartz> DBO what do you mean by take you to it? Do you mean have it on top of the windows that are currently displayed?
<DBO> it should call activate () on the window
<DBO> basically if there are *any* urgent windows, we activate them and them only
<DBO> basically we ensure that a click clears the urgent status
<rbnswartz> like the flashing highlight we have in gnome when a window need immediate attention?
<DBO> yes, that is called urgent :)
<rbnswartz> got it.
<DBO> in unity we represent this (right now) by flashing the icon, and glowing the icon
<DBO> however a single icon may manage multiple windows
<DBO> so when we focus windows, we have to ensure we give priority to urgent windows
<jcastro> rbnswartz: welcome to the bitesizer program!
<rbnswartz> thanks jcastro it has been a dream of mine to be involved in ubuntu. I saw this as a chance to get involved.
<jcastro> awesome, you're like the 4th person to show up, we're going to build quite a squad at this rate!
<jcastro> how about this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/685639
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 685639 in Unity "Implement launcher border for floating mode" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jcastro> no one seems to be working on that
<jcastro> What do you think DBO?
<rbnswartz> well you and jono keep talking about it on twitter about it so I thought might as well.
<DBO> floating mode is going the way of the dinosaurs
<DBO> I think i broken it recently even
<DBO> hilariously, nobody has reported the bug yet
<jcastro> heh
<spikeb> haha
<spikeb> going to yank it?
<DBO> yep, broken
<DBO> yeah, it doesn't make much sense really
<DBO> with intellihide, floating is much help
<DBO> isn't
<spikeb> i always thought it was kind of useless, but I wasn't about to say much if you guys wanted to put effort into it heh
<jcastro> DBO: if 683135 is bitesize can you mark it so pls?
<jcastro> DBO: also, we're kind of running out for this week, got any more you can tag?
<DBO> bug #683135
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 683135 in unity (Ubuntu) "the launcher autohiding is not blocked by the trash launcher" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683135
<DBO> jcastro, I am not even sure its valid anymore
<DBO> I am pretty sure its not
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/687956
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 687956 in unity (Ubuntu) "should display the launcher tooltips after a delay" [Medium,Triaged]
<jcastro> aha, what about this one
<DBO> jcastro, not bitesize but jamal is working on it
<jcastro> it might be useful to show him how to snag "Assigned" so it's more obvious to me before I dole them out
<rbnswartz> I think I might be able to handle that one.
<rbnswartz> maybe
<jcastro> DBO: and/or mark it In Progress
<rbnswartz> all I would have to do is insert a timer of sorts into the mouseover event right?
 * jcastro keeps looking for more
<DBO> jcastro, done
<DBO> rbnswartz, no I dont want it done that way
<DBO> rbnswartz, essentially what we want is a static method in LauncherIcon.cpp
<DBO> this method can be used as a global control for tooltips
<DBO> then Launcher can turn them on and off as it sees fit
<DBO> this way when design changes their mind about how it works, it's not a problem
<jcastro> DBO: hey what about feature-parity bugs for having webapps in the launcher? how easy are those?
 * jcastro pines for his gmail icon on his launcher
<DBO> not bitesize...
<jcastro> alt-f2 support?
<DBO> OH!
<DBO> thats not a small one
<DBO> but a fun one for sure
<DBO> come to think of it
<DBO> should Alt+F2 just shortcut the dash?
<jcastro> maybe?
<jcastro> hmm, how about quicklists on the trash can?
<DBO> jcastro, the problem with papercuts/bitesize bugs is we tend to fix those on our own
<jcastro> I notice those are missing
<DBO> that one is bitesize
<DBO> so is quicklist on the workspace switcher
<jcastro> is there a bug for that?
<jcastro> ohh, two new ones
<DBO> lemme think
<DBO> so yeah there is that indeed...
<jcastro> ok so let's start small
<jcastro> quick lists for the trash can
<rbnswartz> I have to scoot fellas if you find something for me send me an email rbn.swartz@gmail.com
<jcastro> that'll get rbnswartz up to speed on like the workflow and stuff
<jcastro> rbnswartz: what's your launchpad id?
<rbnswartz> rbn-swartz
<jcastro> rock on, I'll get back to you once I have it filed and whatnot
<DBO> jcastro, implementing launcher scrolling is bite sized
<jcastro> which bug is that?
<DBO> you assume there is a bug
<DBO> so cute...
<jcastro> ok, I'll make you a deal, you file that one and I'll file the trash can one
<DBO> done
<DBO> first let me check the spec
<DBO> I always gotta see if they dropped this shit
<DBO> nothing in the spec about it
<DBO> I will assume we are good to go
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/683547
<jcastro> is this it?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 683547 in Unity "Bottom launchers hard to expand with filled launcher bar, need edge scrolling" [Medium,Triaged]
<DBO> no
<DBO> edge scrolling is of course part of it
<DBO> but I mean mouse wheel scrolling
<DBO> edge scrolling is also bite sized
<jcastro> ok so I can mark edge scrolling?
<DBO> yeah
<jcastro> er, tag it?
<jcastro> ok
<DBO> its probably going to be a 20 line patch
<jcastro> awesome
<jcastro> ok, I can file a new one on "launcher needs to support mouse scrolling" or something like that?
<DBO> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/688406
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 688406 in Unity "Launcher does not respond to scroll events" [Undecided,New]
<DBO> I am the worlds worst bug reporter by the way
<smspillaz> DBO: thanks for the rely on my mail re windows underneath the dock
<DBO> i replied?
<smspillaz> yes
<DBO> oh
<DBO> with a token "please like me"
<DBO> it was an awesome email
<smspillaz> haha
<DBO> you should have seen the email I got to write dbarth the other day
<DBO> he emails me a list of action items and asks for a progress report on them
<DBO> after each bullet point: "Done"
<DBO> nothing else in my reply
<smspillaz> amazing
<DBO> http://rageguy.com/media/2010/07/fuck-yea.png
<smspillaz> <3
<DBO> <3
<jcastro> Hey make it so my windows don't go past my panels
<jcastro> that's annoying
<RAOF> While you're at it, make it so evince doesn't start with ~20 pixels on the top of this workspace and the rest on the workspace above :P
<jcastro> DBO: is that proposal what I've been waiting for?
<jcastro> woo!
<DBO> donno
<DBO> its not perfect yet
<DBO> but I am working on it still
<DBO> its also far from animated...
<kvalo> morning
<smspillaz> RAOF: the evince bug is fixed upstream in compiz
<smspillaz> RAOF: it is just not packaged yet (since the diff is like humungous)
<smspillaz> because I fixed about 30 or so other bugs at the same time
<smspillaz> jcastro: there's a discussion on ayatana-list about letting windows go past panels. I started it :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: mornin
<smspillaz> didrocks: I got the shadows stuff working, maybe we can upload unity-window-decorator soon ^_^
<didrocks> good morning smspillaz
<didrocks> smspillaz: oh nice!
<didrocks> smspillaz: should it be part of compiz, or unity?
<smspillaz> didrocks: it is currently in my compiz userrepo
<smspillaz> didrocks: we can ship it as part of unity though
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, that will make more sense. So merging that in unity source and such
<smspillaz> although there's no point doing the contributor agreement on it since it is based on other code
<smspillaz> didrocks: It will be fairly easy to merge in with the unity source since the buildsystem is based on when I did the "modular" buildsystem for compiz a month ago
<smspillaz> didrocks: so you can just shove it anywhere you want and then add_subdirectory (decorator) and it will Just Work [tm]
<didrocks> smspillaz: sure as it's basically create a directory and drop stuff in it :)
<didrocks> ok :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: also, there are going to be a couple of new plugins for unity like my dialog handler so I will propose a merge to make the buildsystem build multiple plugins
<didrocks> smspillaz: what's the dialog handler again?
<didrocks> smspillaz: maybe rather than a patch, we should then create a new source
<smspillaz> didrocks: oh for the decorator we need a new source
<smspillaz> the patch would be huge
<smspillaz> also we need to patch metacity in order for it to work
<didrocks> smspillaz: hence the fact that is can be in unity itself
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah
<didrocks> smspillaz: but the dialog handler?
<smspillaz> I'll try and re-sync it to the master decorator every so often, though I don't imagine I'm going to be doing much work on the master gtk-window-decorator anywaysy
<smspillaz> didrocks: the dialog handler is a little plugin to pin modal dialogs to windows
<smspillaz> so that they move/resize etc in sync
<spikeb> nice
<smspillaz> also it dims the parent
<didrocks> oh right!
<didrocks> smspillaz: maybe a new source with all our plugins
<smspillaz> didrocks: it's been in launchpad for a while now
<smspillaz> didrocks: well I was thinking something more like this ->
<smspillaz> lp:unity so you have unity /
<smspillaz> err
<smspillaz>  unity/
<smspillaz> and then inside that you've got
<smspillaz>  vala/
<smspillaz>  dbus/
<smspillaz>  blahblah/
<smspillaz>  foo/
<smspillaz> plugins/
<smspillaz> inside plugins you've got
<smspillaz>  unityshell/
<smspillaz>  unitydialog/
<smspillaz> and then I have a cmakelists.txt which automatically adds both and compiles them
<didrocks> works for me
<smspillaz> didrocks: there was also going to be some work done to split out most of unityshell from the unityshell plugin and turn unityshell into unitybridge
<smspillaz> so we'll have a libunityviews and unitybridge links and compiles against that
<didrocks> smspillaz: aren't you afraid that we end with too many plugins?
<didrocks> I mean, compiz is already slow to start one plugin at a time
<didrocks> and I have a pretty descent machine
<smspillaz> didrocks: we're going to compile them into core and toss the ones we don't need
<smspillaz> so we can zip through the plugin init phase really quick
<didrocks> smspillaz: if we can prevent depending on profile, user to remove some plugins :)
<smspillaz> yeah, easy
<smspillaz> well by compiled into core, I mean you can still disable them
<smspillaz> we can just specify certain plugins on the command line for the unity session
<smspillaz> (like we already specify "ccp")
<didrocks> no command line please
<didrocks> we already discussed that :/
<didrocks> should be the profile defining that
<smspillaz> didrocks: how did you make it automatically load the ccp plugin then ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: it's the distro-patch which add unconditionnally ccp to the command line
<didrocks> but no other plugin should be set
<smspillaz> hrm ok
<smspillaz> and you're sure there's no way for us to specify to gnome-session for, the unity session to load "compiz --replace ccp move resize decor"
<didrocks> smspillaz: and what about people launching compiz --replace then?
<didrocks> smspillaz: you don't want people to provide the full list everytime they are trying to debug it
<smspillaz> didrocks: those plugins are still enabled, but if they try to disable them, they will actually get disabled
<didrocks> smspillaz: so, they can disable it this way, it looks wrong… and you told me that it can be enabled twice by this way
<smspillaz> didrocks: it removed duplicates
<smspillaz> *removes
<didrocks> smspillaz: not what you told me one month ago :)  (I have the logs if you want ;))
<smspillaz> didrocks: I only committed the change recently
<smspillaz> like 3 days ago :p
<didrocks> smspillaz: but in any case, that doesn't make sense, it should be a settings in the profile
<didrocks> oh ok :)
<didrocks> commandline for that just seems hackish
<smspillaz> didrocks: it does, but at least it makes debugging easier when compiz doesn't try to fight you when you disable plugins
<didrocks> smspillaz: and why is a profile settings wrong then?
<didrocks> if it's implemented the same way
<smspillaz> didrocks: if the user does compiz --replace in the unity session and tries to disable "mandatory plugins" it will not let them
<smspillaz> this is annoying for debugging
<smspillaz> didrocks: btw, I definitely agree with you that this could work well in the profile (eg a mandatory_plugins section) but for now this works fine
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, it's a settings, so I think he can still fiddle with it if needed, isn't it?
<didrocks> smspillaz: so I think we should stick to that
<didrocks> smspillaz: so, basically there is some code to prevent a plugin to be disable again if set in the command line, right?
<didrocks> on*
<smspillaz> didrocks: yes, basically anything on the command line == always on, even if you try to unload it
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, so it should be easy for us (== non compiz hacker) to add the profile settings based on that
<didrocks> so that you don't have to deal with it
<smspillaz> so you want to do it the profile way then ?
<smspillaz> like, I can do either way, just saying that the cmdline way was already done :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, it's really the only way to have consistent experience with fallback mode, people using compiz --replace and such
<didrocks> smspillaz: but if you don't want to do it, we can catch it, no worry :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: I would prefer that you get the num workspace/viewport working back for my Monday upload :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: oh btw, I mesured the amount of gconf writing on switching profile, it's 2x900 keys!
<didrocks> totally insane :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: oof
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah, I say that come beta time we start distro patching to nuke useless options
<smspillaz> didrocks: Compiz: We're a bunch of indecisive programmers so we'll just give you a shit-ton of options and let you work it out for youself
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, not sure for this cycle to be honest. I would prefer we can that in mind for the gsettings backend to at least *point* to the right profile, not copy it :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: I really really wonder why it was decided to be this way :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, and too many options == too many unknown combination == too many bugs
<smspillaz> didrocks: it was to maintain compatibility with the legacy gconf plugin iirc
<smspillaz> didrocks: it is the best unit testing ever ^_^
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, but why the legacy gconf plugin used to be this way :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: we get users with all kinds of weird configs and you file strange corer case bugs
<didrocks> yeah, it's a nice gconf stress tests :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: legacy gconf plugin did not support profiles, it only read from /apps/compiz
<didrocks> smspillaz: right, and that's why I think some sanity in the future can be nice for the compiz project (but hard politically)
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, "make sense" (if we can tell it that way) then
<smspillaz> didrocks: we can keep the options, they don't really create too many problems believe it or not
<didrocks> smspillaz: for instance, for most of the workaround, if they know to not working without the workaround, it should be enabled and not proposed to be disabled
<didrocks> like the java one
<smspillaz> didrocks: workarounds break some things though
<smspillaz> like the java workaround *could* incorrectly detect windows and make them the wrong window type
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, I think it's a tradeoff…
<didrocks> smspillaz: in bamf, there are a lot of workarounds
<smspillaz> it is better to keep it an option
<smspillaz> yeah, but bamf is different
<didrocks> because window detection can be perfect
<smspillaz> because you've got hardcoded almost everything there
<didrocks> hum…
<smspillaz> compiz is designed to be flexible. If we didn't have all these options, and enforced some really strict API with not many plugins you'd have something as hard to work with as mutter
<smspillaz> this is why porting unity was relatively easy :)
<didrocks> I don't think the API should be strict
<smspillaz> because you can just disable this, disable that, enable this
<didrocks> just that the option should be sparsely choosen to sane default and not offer so much tweaking and possible breakagee :)
<didrocks> but well, that's another discussion, let's go back to work (for me ;))
<didrocks> evolution, here I come :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: yes, I agree we need better defaults
<didrocks> smspillaz: oh, maybe the rally time can be nice to seat down, you, neil, a designer and me and revisit this?
<didrocks> smspillaz: like taking 2 hours and tells "we want that for natty"
<smspillaz> didrocks: oh definitely
<didrocks> smspillaz: I'll add this to the agenda then :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: we can even work out some sane defaults for upstream compiz too :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, that's why it's important you to be there and tells "that one should be upstream or not"
<spikeb> I was going to caution against that, but then i remembered upstream compiz is one of the few projects that likes us.
<didrocks> the default patch is quite big already
<smspillaz> spikeb: you're talking to the upstream compiz developer
<didrocks> spikeb: well, smspillaz is upstream :)
<smspillaz> hi!
<didrocks> he *seems* to be friendly :)
<didrocks> :p
 * smspillaz hides dossier with secret agenda
<didrocks> smspillaz: ahah!
<spikeb> smspillaz, i know :)
<spikeb> momentary brainfart. i have them often.
<smspillaz> hehe
<didrocks> :)
<smspillaz> nah, compiz <3 unity
<smspillaz> in fact lots of people <3 unity
<smspillaz> even if I wasn't working for the big ca then I would still <3 unity anyways
<didrocks> smspillaz: did you notice the new minimize effect on the launcher icon?
<spikeb> i'm a huge fan of the concept
<spikeb> and you guys are doing a great job of implementing it.
<didrocks> spikeb: heh, nice! :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: how recent is it ? I've not actually (......) had a chance to run unity for a while
<smspillaz> spikeb: :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, 2 days ago
<smspillaz> didrocks: ah ok :) I will have a look then
 * spikeb is running unity-mutter at the moment on his netbook.
<spikeb> can't wait for a3 or beta so i can upgrade.
<smspillaz> beta will be pretty polished
<didrocks> smspillaz: when you minimize an icon and the launcher is visible, you have a little effect on the launcher icon blinking justttttt a little
<smspillaz> it's early steps right now
<smspillaz> didrocks: oh you mean how it shimmers ?
<didrocks> spikeb: you can still try on an usb key as a live system
<spikeb> i check on it once a week with a daily build
<spikeb> didrocks, i do. weekly.
<didrocks> spikeb: right, the schimmer effect on minimize
<didrocks> spikeb: good good :)
<spikeb> that is how i know enough to be impressed with the work so far ;)
<didrocks> smspillaz: ^^
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah I've seen that
<smspillaz> hopefully you will like the next few tweaks for compiz
<didrocks> smspillaz: hehe, I hope so!
<didrocks> smspillaz: just give me back my ws settings and I will be happy already :)
<smspillaz> hrm my package hasn't arrived yet
<smspillaz> didrocks: :p
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, there need to be a binary NEW
<didrocks> smspillaz: I can't NEW myself my package
<didrocks> policy :)
<smspillaz> oh, no no
<smspillaz> I meant something else
<smspillaz> like by mail
<didrocks> smspillaz: oh a real package :)
<smspillaz> I ordered one of those DS programming kits
<smspillaz> it said next day shipping and they called me yesterday to confirm my details ...
<didrocks> really? it's compatible with DS 3D as well?
<spikeb> heh. next day shipping always takes 3 days for me.
<smspillaz> spikeb: it is weird though since the sender is in Perth, and that's where I am
<smspillaz> didrocks: no it isn't :(
<spikeb> that is pretty weird.
 * didrocks wants to be younger again and have free time to hack during the night and week-end…
<smspillaz> didrocks: it basically allows you to write and load software from a microsd card
<didrocks> smspillaz: oh, but you have some tools like the API doc and such?
<didrocks> smspillaz: and an emulator
<smspillaz> yeah
<smspillaz> (I should port compiz to it XD)
<spikeb> (and unity)
<spikeb> touchscreen ftw!
<didrocks> smspillaz: sure, to change ws :)
<smspillaz> hehe
<didrocks> smspillaz: or something like, you can only unblock gnome-screensaver with a high score of…
<spikeb> haha
<smspillaz> didrocks: I actually wrote a wiimote plugin for compiz once
<didrocks> yeah, you told me that :)
<didrocks> should be fun
<smspillaz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5M7ejHp2NM8
 * spikeb wonders if he should have explained why when he said "that's a bad idea" on the mailing list.
<didrocks> smspillaz: I'm sure it can be awesome for accessibility, like with ezoom
<didrocks> spikeb: that's generally better :)
<spikeb> i did provide a very terse explanation but perhaps i should think it over and provide a better one heh
<smspillaz> didrocks: it is :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: I still like this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2ATcBIS3Zc&feature=related
<didrocks> smspillaz: oh right, I remember this one :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: TBH, 2 years ago, I forgot the IR bar when taking my wii at ski
<smspillaz> you can just use candles
<didrocks> smspillaz: we ended up using candies with the wiimote
<smspillaz> yeah :p
<didrocks> candles*
<didrocks> yeah, was working perfectly :)
<didrocks> well, sometime, you make some air and the light is moving
<didrocks> as your cursor
<didrocks> but it's fun :)
<smspillaz> indeed
<kvalo> didrocks: would you happen to have some time to take a quick look at this: https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/settings-merge/+merge/43183
<didrocks> kvalo: sure, will look in few minutes, once dealt with evolution
<kvalo> didrocks: no rush, just interesting to hear your input
<didrocks> kvalo: will do :)
<kvalo> didrocks: merci monsieur :)
<didrocks> kvalo: mais avec plaisir :)
<smspillaz> meta_frame_style_get_invisible_grab_area_properties <- I think I made this function name too long :p
<didrocks> ok, time to heat up the room, building evolution :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: I agree with you ;)
<smspillaz> hehe
<didrocks> ok, then time to break gnome-session :)
<smspillaz> I love breaking stuff
<didrocks> and that's my job! :p
<coz_> good day all
<MacSlow> hey folks
<didrocks> hey coz_, Guten Morgen MacSlow
<MacSlow> salut didrocks
<coz_> didrocks,  hey guys
<didrocks> nice, now I can compile evolution and open unity bugs at the same time :)
<didrocks> thanks the now famous kernel patch!
<smspillaz> didrocks: awesome, I got the invisible grab area properties working
<smspillaz> now you can click in the shadow and resize
<smspillaz> all I need to do now is make it so that the border is not longer 1px
 * smspillaz says Guten Morgen / Salut / Bonjour / Bongiorno
<smspillaz> awesome awesome sauch
<smspillaz> *sauce
<smspillaz> all working
<kamstrup> smspillaz: hey :-)
<kamstrup> MacSlow, gord: morning
<smspillaz> kamstrup: hi :)
<MacSlow> hey kamstrup, smspillaz
<smspillaz> mornin
<smspillaz> didrocks: do you have that patch for the decoration plugin around which makes it draw panel shadows underneath other windows ?
<smspillaz> didrocks: I can port it to 0.9
<didrocks> smspillaz: did you mean that one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/541802/ ?
<smspillaz> didrocks: yes
<smspillaz> err wait, no
<smspillaz> didrocks: looking into your workspaces issue now
<didrocks> smspillaz: great, thanks!
<smspillaz> didrocks: is there a gconf key for it? I didn't see one ...
<smspillaz> didrocks: at least it seems to me that the workspace switcher detects how many workspaces there are *currently* but when you try to change the workspaces it just says 4x1, and changing it does not do anything
<didrocks> smspillaz: right, it detects how many you have currently. If you look at the code, you'll see what gconf keys are involved, one sec
<smspillaz> cheers
<didrocks> smspillaz: metacity keys are /apps/metacity/general/num_workspaces and /apps/metacity/workspace_names/name_1
<smspillaz> didrocks: that doesn't make sense
<smspillaz> didrocks: num_workspaces only reflects desktops, not viewports
<didrocks> smspillaz: and we have a patch to change /apps/compiz-1/general/screen0/options  /apps/compiz-1/general/screen0/options/hsize and /apps/compiz-1/general/screen0/options/vsize
<smspillaz> didrocks: oh?
<smspillaz> didrocks: where is that ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: so we translates ws as viewports
<didrocks> smspillaz: it's an ubuntu patch
<didrocks> smspillaz: I didn't upate to compiz-1, but it wasn't working for compiz and previous gconf backend
<smspillaz> didrocks: is it to the worksapce switcher or for compiz ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: I can update the patch for compiz-1 but I'm sure it's still not picked up
<didrocks> smspillaz: it's in gnome-panel for the ws switcher
<smspillaz> ok
<didrocks> smspillaz: so, you can try changing those keys on the fly
<didrocks> smspillaz: it's not picked up IIRC
<smspillaz> ok
<didrocks> (just tried and confirmed)
<smspillaz> didrocks: do we have a patch to change num_workspaces in compizconfig-backend-gconf ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: we don't, it's only one way IIRC
<didrocks> smspillaz: but it will be nice now that we don't use the ws switcher
<didrocks> gord: hey, are you there?
<smspillaz> didrocks:     /*{"hsize", "core", TRUE,
<smspillaz>      METACITY "/general/num_workspaces", OptionInt},*/
<gord> didrocks, yup, whats up?
<smspillaz> I wonder why that is commented out
<didrocks> gord: can we just speak about the static quicklist?
<didrocks> smspillaz: not sure, but it's not related to the immediate bug :)
<gord> didrocks, sure
<didrocks> gord: so, what's the syntax? is it documented?
<smspillaz> didrocks: could I see this patch to gnome-panel? I'm really not sure how it is supposed to work if we are only changing num_workspaces
<didrocks> smspillaz: sure, the easiest for you is to apt-get source I guess
<didrocks> smspillaz: or bzr branch
<didrocks> smspillaz: one sec
<didrocks> smspillaz: I'm changing the gconf key first
<smspillaz> ok
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, so bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-panel/ubuntu
<didrocks> smspillaz: oupss, one sec
<didrocks> the branch diverged
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, should be good now
<didrocks> smspillaz: the patch is debian/patches/16_compiz_workspace_switcher.patch
<smspillaz> thx
<gord> didrocks, not 100% on where the documentated syntax is, its the same as the indicator desktop actions stuff though so you can jump on ted when he gets online to find it ;) /usr/share/applications/evolution.desktop has a good example - http://paste.ubuntu.com/541842/ - of note is that i changed OnlyShowIn from MessagingMenu to Unity
<didrocks> gord: the group can be whatever? is it shown in unity?
<didrocks> like, the [Compose Shortcut Group]
<gord> didrocks, well it needs to be [Foo Shortcut Group]. then the groups are added to the X-Ayatana-Desktop-Shortcuts= key so that the code knows which groups to use
<didrocks> gord: oh right! awesome thanks :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: my feeling is that compiz 0.9 isn't listening to thoses keys anymore
<didrocks> smspillaz: I didn't check though
<smspillaz> didrocks: maybe it is looking at the wrong keys?
<smspillaz> didrocks: what happens when you change the # viewports in compiz? are they updated in this little applet ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: I think, I didn't dive into this, I can if you don't have the time
<smspillaz> didrocks: oh I was just asking :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: no, it's not
<didrocks> smspillaz: but I guess if someone made a change in 0.9, you are the man :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: as 0.8 was using that ;)
<smspillaz> didrocks: hum. I'm puzzled as to why that wouldn't work
<smspillaz> didrocks: the paths are right, the code doesn't look wrong
<smspillaz> didrocks: how do I build the package with those patches ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: quite simple, do you have bzr-builddeb installed?
<didrocks> (if not, I think you will have it soon ;))
<smspillaz> installing now
<didrocks> smspillaz: then, just bzr bd
<didrocks> it will download the upstream tarball and build
<didrocks> the easiest way to ensure build dependencies to be there is apt-get build-dep gnome-panel
<kvalo> ronoc: hi. again small review: https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/connman-mock-settings-support/+merge/43344
<ronoc> kvalo, sure
<ronoc> done
<ronoc> kvalo, ^
<kvalo> ronoc: nice, thanks
<smspillaz> didrocks: hum it says I need your pubkey
<smspillaz> didrocks: where would I get that from
<didrocks> smspillaz: you can ignore that?
<didrocks> smspillaz: it's just warning, isn't it?
<smspillaz> no it fails there
<smspillaz> debsign: gpg error occurred!  Aborting....
<smspillaz> debuild: fatal error at line 1256:
<smspillaz> running debsign failed
<didrocks> smspillaz: right, but all is fine
<didrocks> smspillaz: you should have your package at ../build-area
<smspillaz> didrocks: ah yes, thanks :)
<didrocks> yw :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: did you install it? do you confirm the issue? :)
<smspillaz> checking now
<didrocks> smspillaz: you should just launch gnome-panel (or kill if you are in a traditional gnome session, it will be respawn)
<smspillaz> yep did that
<smspillaz> didrocks: in gconf-editor is compiz storing stuff in /apps/compiz-1/general/allscreens/options ?
<smspillaz> ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: looking
<didrocks> smspillaz: you remember, that's where the plugin_list is stored
<didrocks> /apps/compiz-1/general/allscreens/options/active_plugins
<smspillaz> huh
<smspillaz> yeah that's definitely wrong
<didrocks> smspillaz: it wasn't working with /apps/compiz-1/general/screen0/options/active_plugins
<smspillaz> didrocks: I specifically remember going through and changing all the backends to use screen0
<didrocks> so, maybe related to a change breaking that?
<smspillaz> and it looks like I missed some places
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, looks like that
<didrocks> smspillaz: I remember changing a missing place as well for compiz / compiz-1
<smspillaz> didrocks: was that upstreamed ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, I commited to the gconf backend git branch
<jcastro> didrocks: with jason's help last night I added 2 more bitesizers
<jcastro> we had another new person come in last night but most of them are being worked on so I am desperate for new ones
<smspillaz> hmm wtf, I fixed all the paths and it is still detecting the wrong values :/
<didrocks> jcastro: yeah, I saw them, it's nice! I added only once though :/
<didrocks> jcastro: oh really? excellent
<didrocks> jcastro: I do what I can, it's difficult for me to create new bugs :p
<didrocks> (bitesized one are difficult to get now)
<jcastro> yeah jason and I were brainstorming some more of the simple ones
<jcastro> I can't believe I don't have enough bugs to give away
<jcastro> (I can't believe I am whining about it too!)
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> jcastro: there are a lot of compiz bugs, but not bitesize as well
<smspillaz> didrocks: weird it seems like my code is not running :/
<didrocks> smspillaz: urgh? you printf it and it's not executed?
<smspillaz> jcastro: yes inevtiabley all compiz bugs end up being really annoying and/or complicated
<smspillaz> didrocks: maybe it is loading applets from a different path
<jcastro> smspillaz: yeah so I'm definately not going down that path. :)
 * smspillaz sticks a segfault in there to see if it defies the laws of physics
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, you see the path for the applet… it just changed from compiz to compiz-1 :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: the code that changed is compiz there, not gnome-panel :p
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah, although I've updated compizconfig-backend gconf to write the correct paths and it is still not working
<didrocks> smspillaz: and setting the key manually doesn't work, it seems it wants allscreens and not screen0
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah I know :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: it was my bug :p
<smspillaz> I'm just wondering if it is loading the wrong wnck applet
<didrocks> smspillaz: can we blame you a little bit more? ;-)
<didrocks> smspillaz: more seriously, I changed:
<didrocks> /apps/compiz-1/general/allscreens/options/hsize
<didrocks> from 4 to 6
<didrocks> it works
<didrocks> so, definitively a screen0 / allscreens issue
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah ok
<didrocks> (as we, in the applet, set screen0)
<smspillaz> didrocks: well I'll push my gconf backend change upstream in any case
<didrocks> i can update to allscreens as for the active_plugins
<didrocks> but as it's not what you expect…
<smspillaz> didrocks: oh, for all the default gconf-keys we should not use allscreens
<smspillaz> didrocks: use screen0
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, but it should work first :)
<smspillaz> (allscreens was removed in 0.9, or at least it was supposed to be when we nuked multi-display support)
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah, I'll push this thing upstream in a minute, just checking if libcompizconfig will let me do something
<didrocks> smspillaz: so the active_plugins issue we workarounded this way was bad
<didrocks> smspillaz: you found the issue?
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah, just s/allscreens/screen%i
<smspillaz> ;-)
<smspillaz> I missed it somewhere :P
<didrocks> :p
<didrocks> all that for this!!! ;)
<smspillaz> it is always the simple things
<didrocks> so I should update the profiles as well
<didrocks> right :)
<smspillaz> the profiles probably don't need to be updated
<smspillaz> but the default keys need to be
<didrocks> the fix is in libcompizconfig or the gconf backend?
<smspillaz> gconf backend
<didrocks> smspillaz: that's what I meant by the "profile" the defaut keys
<didrocks> ok :)
<smspillaz> ah right
<didrocks> phew, at least there is an obvious explanation :)
<smspillaz> ah yes, libcompizconfig will let me do this
<smspillaz> (get the screen number easily)(
<didrocks> ok, I'm updating gnome-panel with the new path (compiz-1) as it was a leftover :)
<didrocks> oh nice!
<smspillaz> sure
<didrocks> smspillaz: it's a one-line in gdk :p
<smspillaz> didrocks: pushed
<smspillaz> night!
<G__81> i would like to contribute to Unity
<G__81> how do i proceed ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: have a good night! thanks for the fix :)
<sense> good afternoon
<didrocks> htorque: hey
<htorque> didrocks, hello
<didrocks> htorque: I don't get something on bug #688537
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 688537 in Unity "Launcher icon tooltip not following system font" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688537
<didrocks> htorque: if it doesn't pick the settings there, how can you change it? :)
<didrocks> as you obviously changed something for tackling the other bug
<htorque> didrocks, i just changed the font size gnome-appearance-properties for "Application font" - that changed the panel and quicklist font (as you can see on the screenshot), but didn't touch the launcher tooltips
<didrocks> htorque: ok, got it now, thanks  :)
<didrocks> htorque: but the launcher tooltips have a new size however, right?
<didrocks> htorque: to for the tooltips it only affects the size
<didrocks> not the used font itself
<kenvandine> tedg, considering today is your last day before vacation... i am scared of the gdbus change...
<htorque> didrocks, i don't see a change in font type or font size, but it's affecting something, else there wouldn't be those glitches
<tedg> kenvandine, Yeah, I can see that :)
<tedg> kenvandine, What do you think about trying to get the pieces together in a throw-away PPA?
<kenvandine> you read my mind :)
<kenvandine> much better than the mess i went through yesterday :)
<didrocks> htorque: ok :) confirming it
<kenvandine> the most frustrating part of yesterday was the way it broke nm-applet... which kept cycling my network interface
<kenvandine> tedg, how is the dbusmenu review going?
<kenvandine> tedg, and did you already merge that fix into trunk?
<tedg> kenvandine, Yup, both GDBus and that fix are in trunk.  And on my packaging branch.
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> so review is done?
<tedg> kenvandine, Yup
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> tedg, going to roll tarballs?
<kenvandine> tedg, how about we just do snapshot tarballs for a ppa?
<kenvandine> 0.3.90+rev
<kenvandine> just to give us room for fixes :)
<tedg> kenvandine, Yeah, I was thinking the same.  That way we can bump the ABI again if needed :)
<kenvandine> yup
<tedg> kenvandine, Why do tarballs though -- as long as there's no binaries they can just be in the diff.gz right?
<kenvandine> true
<kenvandine> bzr bd -S --native
<kenvandine> i think will create the tarball for us
<kenvandine> appindicator/indicator-application have to go along with it right?
<kenvandine> anything else?
<tedg> kenvandine, Hopefully libindicate, but that's the one I'm most behind on.
<kenvandine> but will anything break if we do the others first?
<tedg> Well... let's bump the SO number of libappindicator so that things dont' auto pick it up.
<tedg> Then we don't have to worry about it too much.
<tedg> On rebuilds it'll work it's way in, which is probably easier.
<kenvandine> tedg, ok, i am working on dbusmenu now
<kenvandine> let me know when you think libappindicator is ready
<htorque> didrocks, actually it does work, but it needs a compiz restart !:-)
<didrocks> htorque: can you please set it to confirmed + package bug and add a comment? :)
<htorque> didrocks, sure will do
<didrocks> thanks :)
<tedg> kenvandine, libappindicator is all good.  I need to fix up the series in indicator-application.  Doing so now.
<htorque> didrocks, heh, spoken too soon: how do i add the package task? i've only done it the other way round so far.
<didrocks> htorque: it's done :)
<didrocks> htorque: you see the "also affect distribution"
<didrocks> htorque: normally, just click on it, source:unity and apply
<htorque> didrocks, thanks!
<tedg> kenvandine, Wait, nevermind, I already did that!  I'm faster than my memory! :)
<didrocks> htorque: yw :)
<kenvandine> hehe
<tedg> kenvandine, I'm betting the dependencies are wrong in the applicaiton/appindicator packages.  I didn't change them much.
<tedg> kenvandine, I was just focusing on getting *something* to build.
<kenvandine> tedg, dbusmenu needs xsltproc to build right?
<tedg> kenvandine, Yup.
 * kenvandine adds it
<tedg> kenvandine, It's in main, I checked :)
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> not in the control file :)
<tedg> Ah, oops.
<kenvandine> tedg, shouldn't we bump gir1.0-dbusmenu-gtk-0.2 for the soname change too?
<tedg> kenvandine, Not for the SO name but for the API change.  It should go to 0.4
<tedg> Today #ayatana learns the difference between tedg packaging and packaging that actually works for users :)
 * kenvandine fixes
<didrocks> hum… seems I was disconnected
<didrocks> jcastro: you can't say I'm not forcing myself to find bitesize bugs :p (adding 2 more)
<jcastro> yeah!
<didrocks> jcastro: especially bug #688592 and bug #688594 which can be solved in few seconds
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 688592 in unity (Ubuntu) "the unityshell plugin has an "unkown category" in ccsm" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688592
<jcastro> didrocks: it's the other guys I worry about.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 688594 in unity (Ubuntu) "the unityshell plugin has no icon in ccsm" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688594
 * jcastro eyeballs njpatel
<didrocks> jcastro: you can, he's not there today :)
<czajkowski> jcastro: what do you need done
<jcastro> I need this tagged to the front of the existing topic:
<jcastro> Bitesize Bugs you can help with: http://goo.gl/i1WA1 and http://goo.gl/tiheb
<jcastro> might make it too long?
* czajkowski changed the topic of #ayatana to: Bitesize Bugs you can help with: http://goo.gl/i1WA1 and http://goo.gl/tiheb | Notify OSD, Messaging Menu, MeMenu, Application Indicators and more... Kindly read the respective wiki for further information : NotifyOSD > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD  ; Messaging menu > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MessagingMenu ; MeMenu > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeMenu ; Application Indicators > https://w
<czajkowski> jcastro: very long topic care to let me know what you want edited and then I'll sort it for you
<jcastro> Home of Unity and Ayatana || http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ayatana || Bitesize Bugs you can help with: http://goo.gl/i1WA1 and http://goo.gl/tiheb ||
<jcastro> how's that?
<czajkowski> and the rest gone ?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> the first 2 links have all that info on there anyway
<czajkowski> ok
<deis_> hi guys, i'm trying to help with bitesize bug but i can't run unity from source...when  i try "compiz --replace ccp" i get a segmentationfault...
<deis_> running compiz in gdb makes gdb to crash
* czajkowski changed the topic of #ayatana to: Home of Unity and Ayatana || http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ayatana || Bitesize Bugs you can help with: http://goo.gl/i1WA1 and http://goo.gl/tiheb ||
<czajkowski> jcastro: :)
<coz_> deis_,  did you try gnome-wm --replace ?
<htorque> didrocks, jcastro: maybe bitesize bugs too? bug 688584, bug 688587
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 688584 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Indicator text not immediately following system font update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688584
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 688587 in indicator-me (Ubuntu) "Indicator text not immediately following system font update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688587
<deis_> coz_ , same segfault
<coz_> mmm
<deis_> all packages are up to date..
<didrocks> htorque: not sure it's bitesize, I would expect tedg and kenvandine to look at bitesize ones for indicators :)
<htorque> didrocks, okay
<jcastro> htorque: for now I'm concentrating on unity ones, but bitesize is project wide so if ted/ken say it is feel free to tag em
<coz_> deis_,  mm maybe speak with smspillaz   about this ..
<deis_> coz_,  thanks..
<jcastro> didrocks: the last URL in the topic has the current open bitesizes, I dropped tracking the fix committed and fix released so people don't step on each other's toes
<didrocks> deis_: just for the note, you don't need to specify ccp in ubuntu, we have a distro patch which add it if there is none
<didrocks> deis_: also, from the new update, you can run unity --advance-debug to run compiz --replace in gdb without any extra effort :)
<didrocks> jcastro: nice, I see a lot of people doesn't assign to them, so it's hard to track…
<didrocks> jcastro: maybe we should communicate on that?
<deis_> didrocks, with compiz --replace i get same segfault...
<didrocks> jcastro: like set "in progress" and assign to yourself
<jcastro> didrocks: I added a step to tell people to assign the bugs to themselves, I will start beating that drum louder
<didrocks> deis_: logical as the distro patch is in fact doing "compiz --replace ccp". Was just a note that it's useless to specify it in ubuntu
<didrocks> jcastro: awesome!
<deis_> didrocks, :) ok..thanks..
<jcastro> deis_: welcome!
<jcastro> deis_: have you looked at a bug yet?
<deis_> jcastro: thanks! 2 days ago it worked fine...
<deis_> not really...i would have started today...:)...but i can't do it becasue of the segfault...:)
<deis_> jcastro, any suggestion?
<jcastro> ok, the list of bugs and a link on the workflow is in the topic
<jcastro> anyone of those would be great, whatever you are comfortable with
<deis_> jcastro, yup thanks
<deis_> jcastro, any suggestion on the segfault?
<jcastro> no clue
<deis_> jcastro, ;)
<jcastro> I've only built it from source once and that was a while back
<jcastro> and I said "cmake? No thanks, you keep that, I'll use packages." :)
<deis_> jcastro, lol
<deis_> smspillaz, you here?
<jcastro> deis_: if you want something close to source we have a daily PPA
<jcastro> ppa:unity/daily
<deis_> jcastro, oh good...ty
<didrocks> deis_: can help you in some minuts
<didrocks> deis_: first, it's only when you install from source, right?
<jcastro> kenvandine: do you have the bug handy for that indicator leak that causes nm-applet to explode?
<deis_> didrocks, sorry..here i am...well...yesterday i've updated natty and after the update i could not login anymore
<jcastro> that is fixed now
<didrocks> deis_: this is not related to your segfault. This is a known issue which is fixed :)
<jcastro> you'll get libcanberra and friends in an update
<jcastro> that'll fix that
<deis_> so today i've rescued the system in safe mode...now i can login but it has removed unity and ubuntu-desktop
<didrocks> deis_: did you dist-upgrade and it told that it want to remove unity?
<deis_> i get this when i try to reinstall unity: http://pastebin.com/iWzUiGqC
<didrocks> deis_: how did you upgrade?
<coz_> deis_,  try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<didrocks> deis_: with update-manger?
<didrocks> manager*
<deis_> didrocks, at grub i've choose recovery mode
<deis_> and after dpkg option
<didrocks> deis_: ok, and it should have shown "removing unity"
<didrocks> which isn't a good sign :)
<deis_> didrocks, yup
<deis_> and also ubuntu-desktop
<didrocks> so, as coz_ told you, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<didrocks> or rather
<didrocks> sorry
<didrocks> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install unity
<deis_> didrocks, trying...
<didrocks> unity got published not a lot of time ago
<deis_> didrocks,http://pastebin.com/iWzUiGqC
<deis_> i get this
<deis_> didrocks, i've fucked up my natty installation?:P
<jono> DBO, what new juice landed in the distro on the Unity front yesterday?
<DBO> better click behavior
<DBO> bug fixes galor
<jono> sweet :)
<DBO> dnd just landed 5 minutes ago...
<didrocks> deis_: what mirror do you have?
<jono> going to install it on my netbook today
<didrocks> jono: look at the changelog :)
<jono> didrocks, :)
<didrocks> I write it for people like you :)
<didrocks> (takes me half an hour each time to go through commits…)
<DBO> didrocks, you wrote "See DBO" didn't you?
<didrocks> DBO: exactly dude!
<DBO> we are no longer on speaking terms!
<didrocks> DBO: 4 minutes a litter, than makes the count :)
<didrocks> letter*
<jono> lol
<DBO> I kid I kid, didrocks is the kind of coworker I want to take home and meet his mum
<deis_> didrocks, http://it.archive.ubuntu.com   if you mean this...^^
 * DBO runs away very fast
<didrocks> DBO: !!!
<didrocks> deis_: I think it's not uptodate yet
<DBO> didrocks, I can't help it, mother jokes are like the funniest jokes in the known universe
<didrocks> deis_: you can try on http://archive.ubuntu.com for now
<didrocks> DBO: hehe, no worry ;)
<deis_> didrocks, ok...trying..
<didrocks> jono: enjoy: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/u/unity/unity_3.2.6-0ubuntu1/changelog
<didrocks> deis_: apt-get update after changing the mirror, of course :)
<jono> thanks didrocks
<deis_> didrocks, yep..:)
<deis_> didrocks, you rock! :)
<didrocks> deis_: hehe, it worked? :)
<deis_> it works...
<deis_> :)
<didrocks> deis_: yeah, sometimes mirrors are slow to catchup
<didrocks> and as we got some NEWing between…
<didrocks> (new packages)
<deis_> didrocks, i'll use these for the moment...:)
<didrocks> :)
<deis_> didrocks, thanks again...^^
<didrocks> deis_: you're really welcome :)
<didrocks> deis_: and there are a lot of low hanging fruits in bitesize bugs now!
<didrocks> so, do not hesitate to jump in :)
<deis_> didrocks, i'm jumpiiiiiiiiiiiing!
<didrocks> ;)
<smspillaz> deis_: pong
<deis_> smspillaz, everything ok...didrocks has helped me out...thanks anyway..:)
<smspillaz> deis_: no problem
<smspillaz> thanks didrocks
<kklimonda> how will windows behave when maximized in a desktop-optimized Unity? Will the window bar disappear and buttons move to the top panel as in 10.10?
<didrocks> smspillaz: you should enjoy your week-end! :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: I am doing swap days
<smspillaz> didrocks: since I'll be in and out next week (away in canberra on an unrelated conference)
 * hyperair has a sneaking suspicion that the sound menu is the one causing huge memleaks on my system.
<hyperair> ronoc: ^
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, see you next year then, I'm on vacation starting next Wednesday
<ronoc> hyperair, oh yeah, I haven't  heard  of any one else with this problem
<ronoc> hyperair, what version have you installed
<hyperair> ronoc: the maverick default one?
<hyperair> ronoc: Installed: 0.5.0.1-0ubuntu1
<ronoc> hyperair, yeah this should be solid
<smspillaz> didrocks: cool :) Have a nice $FESTIVE_HOLIDAY
<hyperair> ronoc: i'm not really sure what's causing the leak, just that i have to kill indicator-applet every few hours.
<hyperair> ronoc: just now it was 200M of my memory.
<ronoc> hyperair, wow
<smspillaz> didrocks: I might be around next week, I am going to buy a 4g stick tomorrow
<ronoc> hyperair, you could install the indicator-sound and see
<smspillaz> so I'll be in and out
<hyperair> ronoc: er?
<didrocks> smspillaz: hehe, it's more $BUYIN_AND_MOVING_TO_MY_FLAT_HOLIDAY :)
<ronoc> i have not had any such problems
<hyperair> ronoc: i'm running indicator-sound =\
<didrocks> BUYING*
<smspillaz> didrocks: hehehe
<hyperair> ronoc: i'm thinking it could be the album art not being freed.
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, see you then! :)
<ronoc> hyperair, sorry i meant uninstall
<didrocks> smspillaz: and enjoy the conference
 * ronoc checks
<smspillaz> didrocks: oh yes, I will :)
<hyperair> ronoc: that was what happened with banshee and notify-osd
<didrocks> smspillaz: and of course, have a nice end of year as well :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: it's like 1/5 conference, 4/5's ... whatever students get up to
<didrocks> smspillaz: hehe! sounds nice :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: indeed :p
<didrocks> hyperair: ronoc: it's nm-applet
<hyperair> didrocks: what?
<hyperair> didrocks: nm-applet doesn't use the indicator.
<didrocks> hyperair: the nm-applet indicator
<didrocks> hyperair: it is now
<hyperair> didrocks: but not on maverick.
<didrocks> ah on maverick, nevermind :)
<hyperair> didrocks: i'm seeing these leaks on maverick.
<didrocks> hyperair: ok, then not related, sorry!
<hyperair> =)
<hyperair> i'm assuming nobody listens to music for similarly long hours as i do, since nobody took notice to notify-osd eating up hundreds of megabytes of memory, and nobody else notices indicator-applet leaking memory like a sieve.
<ronoc> hyperair, I will test this now, just took a quick look, seems to be freeing the pixbuf everytime, will investigate thoroughly
<hyperair> ronoc: alright, thanks.
<hyperair> ronoc: again, this is speculation, i'm yet to find enough time to run valgrind on indicator-applet
<hyperair> ronoc: so feel free to put it at the bottom of the queue (it might be something else entirely)
<ronoc> hyperair, sure will look into though
<hyperair> thanks again ^_^
<didrocks> kenvandine: around?
<didrocks> (or anyone crazy with few minutes and latest unity install to install a new gnome-session package? :))
<didrocks> jcastro: do you want to be my victim? :)
<jcastro> didrocks: yep, I have a spare laptop just for you
<jcastro> what do you neeD?
<didrocks> jcastro: do you have the latest unity on it?
<jcastro> daily yeah
<didrocks> jcastro: and nux-tools as well, then?
<nmarques> Hi, quick question... I'm doing a small repository for openSUSE with Ayatana Project software. Can I use the name 'ayatana' for the repository? Any remarks or whatever ?
<didrocks> dbarth_: ^^
<jcastro> didrocks: I do now
<didrocks> jcastro: great, can you please take the latest gnome-session : https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/2.32.1-0ubuntu5
<didrocks> not sure it's published yet
<didrocks> (gnome-session; gnome-session-bin and gnome-session-common)
<jcastro> I'll keep an eye on it
<jcastro> what am I looking for / testing?
<didrocks> jcastro: you can download the binaries
<didrocks> jcastro: just logout, login in the desktop session, see unity is launched
<didrocks> jcastro: logout, login in the classic session, see that you have gnome-panel
<didrocks> (and a window manager, eventually :))
<didrocks> that will make my heart lighter because going on week-end
<didrocks> before*
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> It's not published yet but I will keep checking.
<jcastro> didrocks: oh those this fix all those "can't logout there's other stuff running" errors?
<didrocks> jcastro: no, it changes completely the session system to decide what to run at start (unity or fallback)
<didrocks> jcastro: and it handles now the "i set metacity by default" case
<didrocks> (when user ended up in an empty session)
<didrocks> jcastro: you can download the binary from launchpad btw
<jcastro> oh, I'll do that
<didrocks> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/2.32.1-0ubuntu5/+build/2091040
<didrocks> Built files
<didrocks> Files resulting from this build:
<didrocks> why I have still an edge adress???
<didrocks> jcastro: the "I can't logout…" will be fixed on Monday btw
<jcastro> ok, installing and trying it now, give me 5 minutes or so
<didrocks> jcastro: thanks a lot!
<jcastro> cando: whoa
<jcastro> I mean didrocks: whoa
<jcastro> "No valid session found"
<jcastro> in the old school gtk battleship grey window with no decoration
<didrocks> jcastro: hum… crap. cat /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop ?
<didrocks> and ls /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions
<didrocks> (did you install latest gnome-session-common ?)
<jcastro> ah no, just the session-bin deb
<didrocks> *phew* :)
<jcastro> let me grab the -common
<didrocks> you have also gnome-session
<jcastro> ah I see what I did, I clicked wrong
<didrocks> it's not important, to just -bin and -common are
<jcastro> and didn't see all the other debs
<jcastro> on it
<didrocks> oh, ok, I got trapped sometimes too :)
<didrocks> the bottom part if what you look for
<kenvandine> tedg, virtualbox isn't behaving either... will have to do this on my laptop, but i am getting lunch first :)
 * kenvandine really hates computers sometimes :-p
<MacSlow> cool weekend everybody
<jcastro> didrocks: ok, all sorted
<jcastro> didrocks: ok so ...
<jcastro> Classic loads up just the wallpaper
<jcastro> and Ubuntu Desktop loads unity and the panels (like it used to a while back) and then all the applet indicators crash
<didrocks> oh?
<didrocks> hum… that's so weird
<didrocks> oh it is possible? it can(t be!!!
<ssj6akshat> vish, its time for the Weekend! 5!
<didrocks> jcastro: gconftool-2 -g /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager
<didrocks> and gconftool-2 -g /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/panel
<vish> ssj6akshat: hey.. ;)
<vish> ssj6akshat: what have you got so far?
<ssj6akshat> vish, nothing so far actually
<vish> ;p
 * ssj6akshat got sucked into schoolwork
<jcastro> didrocks: do I need to shutdown gconfd or anything before I do that?
<vish> ssj6akshat: filing a banshee bug, which should be fairly simple to fix
<didrocks> jcastro: no no, it should just dump the value
<ssj6akshat> vish, should I add instructions to file bugs too?
<ssj6akshat> discard that idea
<vish> ssj6akshat: yea, sure.  that should be a good post for this week..
<vish> ssj6akshat: featured applications have very few papercuts..
<vish> ssj6akshat: maybe get people for file bugs in those..
<ssj6akshat> vish, ok
<vish> s/for/to
<jcastro> didrocks: no change
<jcastro> classic is still wallpaer, desktop is both panels and unity
<didrocks> jcastro: sorry, the command should dump some values
<didrocks> jcastro: I just want them :)
<jcastro> they don't
<didrocks> hum?
<jcastro> oh dude
<jcastro> dash -g
<didrocks> what have you done? ;)
<jcastro> ok sorry, I have a broken desktop over there I can't copy and paste
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> panel says no value set
<jcastro> windowmanager says gnome-wm
<didrocks> that's expected
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> so sounds good
<didrocks> what's happening then :/
 * ssj6akshat yawns
<didrocks> jcastro: can you pastebin /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/ubuntu.session and /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/classic-gnome.session ?
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> http://pastebin.com/8pWSLiQX
<didrocks> first one sounds good
<jcastro> http://pastebin.com/rJ0MPUh4
<didrocks> and second one looks excellent :/
<didrocks> ok, first, do you have saved your session once?
<jcastro> I don't understand the question
<jcastro> have I ever saved a session you mean?
<didrocks> like, is ls ~/.config/gnome-session/saved-session empty
<didrocks> right
<jcastro> it's empty
<smspillaz> didrocks: night :) if I am around talk to you wednesday, otherwise best wishes for the holidays and thanks for all the hard work this year :)
<didrocks> hum, I have really no idea why gnome-panel is launched in addition to unity
<jcastro> didrocks: we need a third person just in case I am crackrock
<didrocks> smspillaz: thanks, you too! take care as well and thanks for your awesome work :)
<jcastro> kenvandine: got some time?
<didrocks> jcastro: yeah, because I'm totally puzzled there
<didrocks> jcastro: the "empty" workspace can be paint effect, sometimes I need with compiz 0.9 to click on the panel so that it appears
<didrocks> jcastro: but that doesn't explain if you have no saved session why gnome-panel is launched in the unity session
<smspillaz> didrocks: btw, I'm going to work on the wrong paint order on startup thing this week-end I think
<jcastro> ok let me check that again
<smspillaz> didrocks: since it is getting to the point where it is *&$%ing Annoying
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, I think a lot of person hates it (I personnaly don't care, I use unity! ;))
<didrocks> smspillaz: that will be nice!
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah
<smspillaz> didrocks: right now though I am fixing another one. Shade a window and then unshade it (with no animation). The result is artifacts on the shadow
<smspillaz> I know why this is, just need to track it down some more
<smspillaz> (decor plugin does not do something it is supposed to and misses damaging those shadows)
<didrocks> smspillaz: argh, ok. at least you know what's wrong there, which is still a win :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: oh, tomorrow I'll propose a branch for the decorator + the plugins that we want (for the cmake)
<smspillaz> so yeah, on monday you can review that
<didrocks> smspillaz: nice! we'll have a look on monday, sure :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: just send me an email
<smspillaz> bon soire!
<didrocks> smspillaz: héhé, bonne nuit :)
<smspillaz> oui, bonne nuit
<smspillaz> ou bonjour depending on how you look at it
<didrocks> smspillaz: exactly :)
<jcastro> didrocks: nope, nothing, not even nautilus or anything, just a wallpaper
<didrocks> jcastro: works perfectly fine here, what happens :/
<jcastro> didrocks: I am guessing I messed something up
<didrocks> jcastro: well, I hope so… but I'm unsure
<jcastro> didrocks: I did nothing to help you leave for the weekend though, sorry. :(
<didrocks> jcastro: yeah, I can't leave like that :)
<jcastro> cando_: I saw your merge proposal, great job!
<jcastro> cando_ will be the second new guy!
<cando_> jcastro, woooooooo :O
<cando_> thanks!
<cando_> :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: not back? :)
<cando_> jcastro, g2g...bye.. :D
<jcastro> rock on dude
<kklimonda> ugh, how can I disable application menu for one application?
<kklimonda> export UBUNTU_MENU_PROXY= doesn't work
<kklimonda> ah, it's UBUNTU_MENUPROXY
<didrocks> jcastro: ok, so, I've tried to create a fresh user here
<didrocks> jcastro: I confirm that the classic session works for me here
<didrocks> jcastro: but I have gnome-panel as well in the unity session, really puzzled why I get it
<jcastro> didrocks: ok, I am content on just blaming myself.
<jamalta> DBO: hey
<DBO> hey
<jamalta> how's it going?
<ssj6akshat> DBO, how do you like the article?
<DBO> ssj6akshat, it was well received
<jcastro> didrocks: ok new stuff in the unity PPA, let me check and start all over
<didrocks> jcastro: oh oh, I no why!
<ssj6akshat> DBO, win!
<didrocks> jcastro: wait wait
<jcastro> didrocks: oh wait, I misread your second line, so I am not insane!
<DBO> didrocks, why you are still here?
<didrocks> jcastro: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test
<didrocks> echo $?
<jcastro> DBO: because he never learns "don't mess with it Friday" and tries to upload the sessions every friday late afternoon.
<DBO> jcastro, he was done at 5:40PM his time
<didrocks> DBO: well, I'm sure one part is fixed, not the other :)
<DBO> I told him to run
<DBO> did he run? no
<jcastro> didrocks: that segfaults
<didrocks> jaytaoko: !!!
<didrocks> jaytaoko: you are missing up my Friday evening
<didrocks> you should be ashamed :)
<jcastro> I know, he's not even here! :)
<jaytaoko> didrocks: what is going on?
<didrocks> jaytaoko: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test segfaults
<jcastro> sec I just got a bunch of daily unity updates, let me try again
<didrocks> jcastro: if you forced the upgrade without having the latest nux… :p
<jaytaoko> didrocks: with nux trunk?
<jcastro> I didn't force anything
<didrocks> jaytaoko: not sure, let's see
<didrocks> jcastro: so, I think it's nux related
<didrocks> jcastro: ensure you have the same nux-tools and nux version
<didrocks> libnux-0.9-0
<didrocks> jaytaoko: I can reproduce a segfault when I have a second user there
<jaytaoko> didrocks: mumble?
<didrocks> jaytaoko: oh crap, I didn't charged my battery again :/
<didrocks> jaytaoko: well, I guess that's not urgent if it's only on the second user
<didrocks> jaytaoko: I'll give you a backtrace on Monday
<jaytaoko> didrocks: how do you setup a second user?
<didrocks> jaytaoko: adduser foo
<didrocks> well, with sudo :)
<jaytaoko> didrocks: you mean a second user on the system?
<didrocks> jaytaoko: right
<jaytaoko> didrocks: ok, I can try that on my natty system
<didrocks> jaytaoko: nice :)
<jaytaoko> didrocks: could this be a permission issue?
<jaytaoko> didrocks: something that a normal user session cannot access
<didrocks> jaytaoko: I don't think so, or maybe X capability, but it still can launch unity
<jaytaoko> didrocks: ok
<ssj6akshat> DBO, yeah but people then asked for AWN to be made default O__o
<DBO> nah it has the same problems
<didrocks> jcastro: so my feeling is that you fallback as it says "you can't run unity", but it still launches compiz which, this time, say "yeah yeah, you can run unity" (and the fallback also launches gnome-panel)
<DBO> if not worse
<jamalta> DBO: hey, so i started on that bug yesterday, and had two questions about it. Do you have some time?
<DBO> sure
<DBO> always have time for a contributor :)
<jamalta> hehe, thanks :)
<jamalta> so first thing, i couldn't figure out, is how to get a signal to be emitted to all instances of LauncherIcon when the timeout ran like you suggested
<jamalta> i was going to try making the signal static, but it didn't like that too much.
<jamalta> Am I taking the wrong approach here?
<DBO> I think you can make a static signal
<DBO> why didn't it like it?
<jamalta> I was getting a seg fault due to a symbol lookup
<jamalta> Not sure if I was doing it right :(
<DBO> its not initialized
<jaytaoko> didrocks: i am updating my natty system
<jamalta> DBO: not initialized?
<DBO> jamalta, remember when you made the _default static member
<ssj6akshat> Woooo, I turned 14
<DBO> and you had to initialize it by doing something in the cpp file
<jamalta> DBO: Oh!
<didrocks> jaytaoko: I'm pretty sure that jcastro doesn't have the right nux version (maybe I should restrain that in the package if I haven't)
<DBO> jamalta, :)
<jamalta> DBO: but I have to do that for a method?
<jamalta> oh wait, the signal isn't a method ;)
<DBO> right
<DBO> its an object
<jcastro> didrocks: I have the daily PPA enabled, perhaps it's conflicting with what's in natty proper
<didrocks> jcastro: sorry dude to bother you, can you please try to install libnux-0.9-0/natty nux-tools/natty
<jamalta> DBO: so what can i initialize it to? 0?
<jcastro> didrocks: no worries, I'm on it!
<didrocks> jcastro: and then relaunch /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test
<jcastro> do I need to logout after downgrading?
<didrocks> jcastro: no, it should be fine
<DBO> jamalta, I am not sure you need to assign anything to it
<DBO> try not assigning antyhing jamalta
<DBO> a default ctor should run then
<jamalta> DBO: yeah that works :)
<jamalta> Alright, so I had a second question. I created a ShowTooltip() method, and I'm calling it from RecvMouseEnter. Should the logic to set a timer or show the tooltip be in RecvMouseEnter or ShowTooltip?
<jcastro> didrocks: almost there, downgrade brought in a bunch of new -dev packages
<didrocks> jcastro: oh really? weird…
<jamalta> I think it would be useful to be able to use ShowTooltip without the timer restriction, but I can't make up my mind on which would be better.
<jcastro> didrocks: still segfault
<didrocks> :/
<jcastro> should I put the strace somewhere?
<didrocks> apt-cache policy libnux-0.9-0
<didrocks> apt-cache policy nux-tools
<didrocks> juste to ensure
<jcastro> 0.9.10-0ubuntu1 on both
<didrocks> ok, so there is really an issue there, jaytaoko ^^
<didrocks> well, at least you have unity (with gnome-panel… of course)
<didrocks> I'm puzzled about the empty classic session because it's not related and I can't reproduce it there
<didrocks> but I know now why you have unity + gnome-panel
<jaytaoko> didrocks: I am upgrading Natty, should not be long...
<jcastro> didrocks: snagging caffeine, bbi 10
<didrocks> jaytaoko: it's not segfaulting here
<DBO> jamalta, wait what?
<didrocks> jcastro: not sure we can tackle that before Monday TBH
<DBO> jamalta, the timer should be in Launcher.cppp
<DBO> jamalta, Launcher on mouse out calls to the LauncherIcon static function to disable all tooltips
<jaytaoko> didrocks: but it segfaulting on jcastro's machine, right?
<DBO> jamalta, Launcher on mouse in, sets a timer for 1 second, when that timer expires (remove the timer on mouse out) enable tooltips
<didrocks> jaytaoko: yep
<didrocks> jaytaoko: here, it's segfaulting with a second user
<didrocks> not for the first
<jcastro> didrocks: ok so if I see people start complaining about the panel I'll just mention in the forums/everywhere that it's a temp bug, blah blah at least you can log in, etc.
<didrocks> (but unity is starting though)
<jamalta> DBO: Ahh.. ok :)
<didrocks> jcastro: right
<jamalta> I was doing it in LauncherIcon
<DBO> no dont do it there
 * ronoc is loving king crimson at the moment
<jamalta> DBO: I guess, I was going to have a big issue when hiding if I kept going this route
<DBO> :)
<DBO> yes
<jamalta> Heh, silly me...
<DBO> remember the tooltips are just not supposed to show for the first second
<DBO> after that they can show
<jamalta> DBO: Yeah
<DBO> OH!
<jamalta> And they continue being displayed when you go to other icons
<DBO> and you have to reset the timer when a different icon is hovered
<jaytaoko> didrocks jcastro: I will check on my system, see if I can reproduce...
<DBO> the launcher knows when the hovered icon changes
<DBO> when that happens, reset the timer
<didrocks> jaytaoko: so, nvidia here
<jamalta> DBO: Yeah, I'm doing that already
<jamalta> Just have to move it to the right place
<didrocks> jaytaoko: login with your first user
<jamalta> I'm using g_source_remove, is this good?
<vish> jcastro: you should stop quoting DBO on blog posts!   i can literally hear the guy sayin "just for giggles." ;p
<didrocks> jaytaoko: then switch user, login with the second, launch -> it segfaults
<DBO> vish, im in your head bitch
<jaytaoko> didrocks: ok I will try that
<jcastro> vish: I know right
<didrocks> jaytaoko: first user needs still to be connected
<DBO> I appreciate that my personality is the same on IRC as real life
<mpt> DBO, hi, I'm wondering about the possibility of reusing in Ubuntu Software Center the algorithm that Unity uses to calculate Unity tile background colors
<vish> ;p
<didrocks> jcastro: you don't run that with multiple connected users, right?
<DBO> mpt, sure
<jaytaoko> didrocks: ok, first user must remain connected...
<DBO> mpt, if you want I can make you a C function to do it
<bittin> hm wonder if i should try Unity :p
<mpt> DBO, is it in a library somewhere, or is it embedded in the launcher code?
<didrocks> jaytaoko: but it's only for my case, jcastro's one seems more concerning :)
<DBO> its embedded, I can make it a library
<DBO> didrocks will hate me for it
<jcastro> didrocks: no it's just my user
<didrocks> DBO: well, it's already the case :)
<jamalta> DBO: in any case, i think i have what i need for this bug. thanks for taking the time to answer my questions :)
<didrocks> ok, away for 30 minutes
<DBO> oh
<DBO> we should put it in libido
<DBO> it makes sense there
<jaytaoko> jcastro: even for you as a main user it fails?
<DBO> plus we own that lib
<mpt> DBO, I don't know *for sure* that it's a good idea, it just seemed like a simple way of making individual USC screens more distinctive
<DBO> mpt, you might want a variation on it
<DBO> mpt, so ideally you would use the same Hue picker, but assign your own value and saturations
<mpt> DBO, yeah, we probably want a lighter tint or something, but that might be something USC should take care of rather than the library
<jcastro> jaytaoko: yep
<DBO> mpt, in that case what we should do is take an pixbuf and spit out HSV
<Ayrton> someone have a draft of how the unity looks like in 11.04?
<jaytaoko> jcastro: what is your GPU?
<DBO> yes
<Ayrton> DBO, yes? :D
<DBO> yes
<Ayrton> where I can find it?
<DBO> no idea
<DBO> that wasn't the question you asked :P
<DBO> Ayrton, I dont think design documents have been released yet
<DBO> for now assume it will look mostly like 10.10
<Ayrton> DBO, hmm
<Ayrton> DBO, but is true say that it will be very different in 11.04?
<Ayrton> more likely gnome-shell, or not?
<DBO> it is not going to be more like GNOME Shell
<DBO> it will likely have difference
<DBO> but incremental changes
<kenvandine> didrocks, what's up?
<Ayrton> DBO, I hear about the decision for have the unity in 11.04, instead gnome-shell. Which deficiency was seen in the gnome-shell, for that decision?
<DBO> can you be more clear
<DBO> I dont understand the question
<Ayrton> DBO, I hear the follow:
<jcastro> jaytaoko: I'm on intel
<jaytaoko> jcastro: thanks, if have an intel system also...
<Ayrton> - Something that Unity will have will be better that gnome-shell, and the guys of gnome-shell don't accept to add some functions for better usability.
<Ayrton> or something like that
<DBO> I dont really know what the GNOME Shell guys are doing
<DBO> I don't keep up with them
<Ayrton> DBO, so.. what is the true reason for have the unity in 11.04, instead gnome-shell?
<jcastro> Ayrton: have you seen the keynote from UDS? That might answer your questions: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUAzicy_01o
<Ayrton> jcastro, one minute, I will see.
<udienz> Hello
<jcastro> hey DBO remember yesterday you said webapp stuff isn't bitesizeable
<DBO> yeah
<udienz> Cimi: if you are not busy please review my proposal merge at bug 549365
<jcastro> check out bug #660157
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 549365 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "Terminals have a translucent background" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/549365
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 660157 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity -b command doesn't build a workable application" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660157
<Reines> hey, is this the right place to ask about an issue with notify-osd?
<vish> Reines: yes
<Reines> alright cheers. I've got 3 screens using an ATI HD6870 and the binary ATI drivers (they all run off the same GPU - 1 desktop). with 2 screens everything is fine, with 3 when I login notify-osd goes to 100% cpu usage and I need to kill it. is there anything I can do to try debug wtf is going on?
<didrocks> kenvandine: can you install latest gnome-session and ensure you have latest unity/nux
<didrocks> kenvandine: and also nux-tools
<DBO> jcastro, I see I dont know what you want though
<DBO> thats for the maverick version
<jcastro> yeah but he says he's interested in fixing it in natty
<jcastro> so I was thinking, why not ask him to implement it?
<DBO> go ahead
<DBO> or I can if you want
<didrocks> jcastro: ok, I thought about a workaround for the unity session to fallback to previous detection mod
<jcastro> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> mode
<didrocks> jcastro: can you edit /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/gnome.session
<jcastro> DBO: do we have something on the wiki that says what webapps are supposed to act like?
<didrocks> jcastro: and replace IsRunnableHelper=/usr/lib/gnome-session-is-accelerated
<jcastro> or are we going for maverick-like behavior
<didrocks> by IsRunnableHelper=/bin/true
<didrocks> oupsss
<didrocks> jcastro: sorry, /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/ubuntu.session
<didrocks> and so replace IsRunnableHelper=/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test
<didrocks> by IsRunnableHelper=/bin/true
<DBO> jcastro, i really dont know
<didrocks> jcastro: this should launch unity without gnome-panel
<jcastro> didrocks: trying it now
<jcastro> Reines: a post on the ayatana-dev mailing list will probably get you a better answer, I don't think mirco is around right now
<jcastro> didrocks: that works!
<Reines> cheers, i'll maybe pop back later, or drop an email then
<didrocks> jcastro: ok nice, I'll upload that I guess
<didrocks> jcastro: it just deactivate the detection and run in similar workflow than before
<jcastro> right, I understand what you did
<didrocks> well, the funny part is that the code is completely different underneath :)
<jcastro> "jay broke it so I will return a true here and then complain later" is what I get out of this
<didrocks> but at least, it's enough for a wekk-end
<jcastro> yeah
<didrocks> hehe, right! :)
<didrocks> getting another machine
<didrocks> trying the classic session on it
<didrocks> ok, it seems to segfault on my mini 10v as well
<didrocks> jcastro: the classic session works there though
<didrocks> jcastro: so, just deactivating the detection + new session system seems to work
<jcastro> cool
<Reines> does notify-osd truncate messages sent to it, or simply try display anything passed to it? i enabled debug and it seems xrandr is trying to send a 13,421 line message as soon as I login... i imagine that could well be what's causing it to eat 100% cpu?
<spikeb> heh that could be
<Reines> seems a safe bet, so guess i'll be fighting xrandr now!
<spikeb> Reines, i would investigate that path, yes.
<Reines> cheers, cya later
<jaytaoko> didrocks: I tried with a second user, it seems to be ok here
<dbarth> hey jcastro, jasoncwarner: i have some bugs that sound like bitesized ones:
<dbarth> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/684193
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 684193 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in g_source_unref()" [High,Confirmed]
<dbarth> DBO: hi, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bamf/+bug/657771/comments/16 and let me know if this one is worth fixing
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 657771 in unity (Ubuntu Natty) "'Keep in launcher' item missing for some applications" [High,Triaged]
<DBO> oh man
<DBO> linking to a comment
<DBO> thats just evil
<DBO> dbarth, that issue doesn't exist in unity
<DBO> there is however a different bug...
<DBO> dbarth, I can only do so much to it, but I will try
<dbarth> DBO: is there something that gord also needs to fix?
<dbarth> or is it just bamf?
<DBO> its just bamf
<DBO> we are limited
<DBO> if an application is evil
<DBO> and we cant match it
<DBO> that happens
<dbarth> DBO: ok, so this sounds like a natty fix, not a maverick one; worth turning into a request to patch the evil app
<DBO> correct
<DBO> fortunately the GNOME Shell guys are pushing GNOME to standardize
<DBO> the more they do that
<DBO> the more we win
<dbarth> ok, so that should be an easy fix to get upstream then
<dbarth> can you add a comment to suggest how the app(s) should be fixed
<dbarth> super, so that concludes my bug triaging for the day, and without further ado, i wish you all a good week-end ;)
<dbarth> bye
<kenvandine> didrocks, can't just now... my laptop is barely hanging on by a thread and i am trying to build ted's stuff
<didrocks> kenvandine: ok, no worry, I've workarounded it
<didrocks> jaytaoko: ok, we'll see on Monday, I'll get you the tracebook
<kenvandine> the indicator stack and dbusmenu is taped together on my laptop atm, maybe a little bubble gum :)
<didrocks> jaytaoko: and get some battery for my mic :)
<jaytaoko> didrocks: what is the symptom of the crash: the launcher does not show? compiz does not start?
<didrocks> jaytaoko: no, the detection plugin segfault
<didrocks> jaytaoko: but then, if I ask for unity to start, it starts
<didrocks> jaytaoko: the launcher isn't transparent but black though
<jaytaoko> didrocks: how can I verify if the detection pluging crashed or not?
<DBO> jaytaoko, mumble in 15?
<jaytaoko> DBO: ok
<DBO> is that possible for you?
<DBO> thanks dude
<DBO> I need to go cook some food for the girlfriend, shes sick
<didrocks> jaytaoko: if it segfaults, it's printed when you launch it by hand
<jaytaoko> didrocks: ok, I can say that it starts fine here, I go right into unity
<didrocks> jaytaoko: ok, no segfault when you launch it in a terminal?
<didrocks> (for the second user)
<jaytaoko> didrocks: where is the detection program?
<didrocks> jaytaoko: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test
<didrocks> jcastro: so, jaytaoko confirms that the classic session is working for him. So 2 machines here + his host
<didrocks> jcastro: and the nux detection module segfaulting is currently deactivated
<didrocks> I think I'm good for the week-end :)
<nmarques> kenvandine, quick question... ido requires 012_ubuntu-set-grab-add.patch on GTK2. Anything more required by ido or it's just that patch? Thanks in advance.
<DBO> jaytaoko, you able to mumble now?
<kenvandine> nmarques, afaik that is it
<jaytaoko> DBO: in 2 minutes
<nmarques> kenvandine, good news. thanks for the info and good job :)
<kenvandine> anytime
<didrocks> DBO: and yes, you were f**** right…
<didrocks> time to run :)
<didrocks> enjoy your week-end everyone :)
<kenvandine> later didrocks
<kenvandine> have a great weekend
<didrocks> kenvandine: oh it will be great, thanks, you too :)
<DBO> didrocks, i know karma dude
<kenvandine> i think i will be cursing tedg all weekend
<kenvandine> :)
<tedg> kenvandine, No atleast all the way through Christmas ;)
<kenvandine> tedg, i got a test box up and upgrading it now with the dbusmenu crack
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> indeed
<kenvandine> tedg is like magic, trunk of dbusmenu and trunk of libappindicator are both rev 175 right now
<tedg> kenvandine, If you use indicator-appmenu trunk to Alt+ keys work to open menus for you?
<kenvandine> tedg, can i just build trunk and restart the service?
<kenvandine> tedg, did you ever get libappindicator to build?
<tedg> kenvandine, No, you'll have to restart your sesssion as there is no service for appmenu.
<kenvandine> ok
<tedg> kenvandine, But, I think I found the bug njpatel was talking about.
<kenvandine> i'll test it now
<tedg> libappindicator?  Yeah, I could build that.
<kenvandine> you did?
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> did you forget to push anything?
<kenvandine> i am trying lp:~indicator-applet-developers/libappindicator/ubuntu/
 * tedg checks
<tedg> kenvandine, Yes
<kenvandine> yes you forgot?
<tedg> No, yes that is the right branch.
<kenvandine> ugh
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> it configures for me in build, build-python2.6 and build-python2.7
<kenvandine> but then tries to run make in the srcdir
<kenvandine> which hasn't been configured
<tedg> Oh, right. No, I never figured that out.
<kenvandine> ah.. ok, guess i need to fix that
<tedg> It builds fine for me in trunk.  The packaging thing is screwy now :)
<kenvandine> tedg, i think it is spooky that libappindicator and dbusmenu trunks are both at rev 175
<tedg> kenvandine, Heh, I didn't notice.
<kenvandine> i did a double take when i was checking for the changelog
<kenvandine> though i had looked at the same one twice
<kenvandine> s/though/thought
<kenvandine> tedg, so this version of libappindicator doesn't actually need the new dbusmenu to build right?
<tedg> kenvandine, Honestly, loosing track :)  I think that it does.
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> lp:~indicator-applet-developers/libappindicator/ubuntu
<tedg> kenvandine, dbusmenu-glib-0.4 in configure.ac
<kenvandine> i pushed changes straight there
<tedg> kenvandine, Ah, okay.
<kenvandine> i made the build depends >= 0.3.90+r175
<kenvandine> builds in pbuilder
<kenvandine> it didn't seem to link against any of the binaries from dbusmenu r175
<tareth> anyone want to review this?  https://code.launchpad.net/~mrasmus/unity/fix-686182/+merge/43141
<DBO> tareth, lookingnow
<kenvandine> tedg, you said indicator-appmenu trunk right?
<tedg> kenvandine, Yeah
<kenvandine> oh.. trunk of your packaging branch?
<kenvandine> lp:indicator-appmenu hasn't had a commit in a week
<tedg> kenvandine, Well, they should be the same, I merged trunk into packaging.
<kenvandine> ok
<DBO> tareth, really good work
<DBO> tareth, one more issue to fix. it looks me like currently a double click on an icon would result in a stray call to Focus ()
<DBO> tareth, are you still here? :)
<tareth> Yep, sorry, left my seat for a second
<tareth> Looking into that now
<DBO> I dont think the stray call will do antyhing
<DBO> but it shouldn't happen regardless
<kenvandine> tedg, ok, appmenu trunk installed, will test in a few
<kenvandine> tedg, what specifically should i test?
<DBO> tareth, if inside the if (!running) block you do
<DBO> if (GetQuirk (LAUNCHER_ICON_QUIRK_STARTING)) return;
<DBO> that would solve the issue
<tedg> kenvandine, Just if the Alt+ hotkeys work generally.  (besides the first one, which always worked)
<tedg> kenvandine, It seems gedit Documents is still broken.
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> so opening menus other than the one on the left
<kenvandine> i hadn't even noticed that was broken
<DBO> tareth, also a minor optimization "if (!icon->GetQuirk (LAUNCHER_ICON_QUIRK_RUNNING) && starting_progress == 1.0f)" reverse the order those are checked
<DBO> check local variables first
<tareth> DBO, alright, thanks
<DBO> tareth, lemme know when you have the fixes in and I will +1
<fuho> Hello everyone
<DBO> hey fuho
<fuho> I have a question about installingUnity on Ubuntu Server is this the right place?
<kenvandine> tedg, works better than before
<DBO> Ubuntu Server?
<kenvandine> but
<fuho> DBO: yes
<kenvandine> if you open a menu, you can't get another one until that menu is closed
<kenvandine> of course once you get one open, you can navigate to the others
<DBO> fuho, I am not really going to be much for helping here
<fuho> DBO: In fact its VPS, I was wondering if I can manage to install UI on it and then VNC to it.
<DBO> but why?
<DBO> fuho, you can yes... but I have no idea how :)
<fuho> dbo: Just kind of proof of concept that it can be done and that VPS can be used as a working computer with desktop manager.
<DBO> mmmm the right dude to help you just left for the weekend
<DBO> and honestly, the dude needs a break...
<DBO> you could ask in the forums, or try again monday morning?
<DBO> thats all I really god
<DBO> got
<tareth> DBO, done!
<DBO> tareth, HERO
<tareth> :D
<DBO> nope
<fuho> dbo: :D Thats shame, I'll just go through the manual then.
<DBO> tareth, you know what, it's a small change, I got it :)
<jamalta> I want to upgrade from the unity nightly but I'm so scared of upgrading all the other stuff related to python 2.7 :(
<fuho> dbo: I slowly start to realise it really is stupid idea, everyone keeps telling me. I dont even know if the server has graphic card :)
<jamalta> I've already gotten my login broken by doing that.. lol
<DBO> fuho, you need a real GPU for unity to work
<DBO> fuho, mesa doesn't have working FBO support yet
<fuho> dbo: whats that? mesa, FBO
<DBO> jamalta, you are braver than I
<tareth> DBO, oh, did I miss a space?
<DBO> fuho, Mesa == software opengl implementation, FBO == frame buffer object
<DBO> tareth, nah, you'll see, you implemented the short circuiting wrong
<DBO> tareth, PM with the fix
<fuho> dbo: and even if it was implemented i could probably really feel it on resources right? Okay I think I am done thinking about stupid stuff, I jsut wanted to use the VPS for something "cool"
<tareth> ok!
<jamalta> DBO: how do you run unity? i've got natty installed on a partition on my laptop
<DBO> jamalta, on maverick
<DBO> I have a natty netbook
<DBO> but I dev primarily on maverick until at least A2 maybe A3
<DBO> its hard for me to dev if X is broken
<jamalta> DBO: Ahh..
<jamalta> Very true :D
<DBO> yeah, you weren't expecting that were you? :P
<jamalta> DBO: Well, I figured since it had been decided to not worry about Unity on maverick, that everyone would be running it on natty.
<DBO> tareth, how long you been doing FOSS dev?
<jamalta> But that's all an issue regarding packaging anyhow..
<DBO> exactly
<DBO> I update those things I need to
<jamalta> makes enough sense :)
<DBO> man I think it was the Lucid cycle
<DBO> I didn't ugrade till like, 2 weeks before release
<jamalta> Haha
<DBO> "Jason are you on Lucid yet?" "Yeah...... no"
<jamalta> I think that's the cycle that bit me on the behind.. I upgraded to A1 I think, and screwed up my machine for about a day or two
<jamalta> Haha
<tareth> DBO, I worked on Getting Things GNOME last year...and that's about it
<DBO> awesome
<DBO> so glad to have you hacking with us
<DBO> Getting Things GNOME is awesome by the way
<DBO> I use it daily
<tareth> I've been wanting to help out with Ubuntu for awhile :)
<DBO> well here is your chance
<kenvandine> tedg, was that useful feedback?
<DBO> tareth, I see that your change is pushed, I am going to do a final review and merge :)
<tedg> kenvandine, Yes, thank you.  That's good to know.
<tedg> Now I've found some really crazy stuff though :-/
<tareth> DBO, thanks a bunch! :)
<DBO> tareth, when did you send in your contrib agreement?
<tareth> Yesterday
<DBO> kay
<DBO> checking your credentials are in line
<DBO> tareth, who did you send the form to?
<tareth> David Barth and the contributer-agreement address
<DBO> okay
<DBO> tareth, I need to cover my own ass here, can you fwd me the email you sent them, just so if it didn't go through I can send it over to my manager
<tareth> Yeah, sure
<DBO> thanks :)
 * spikeb got his copy of "the inmates are running the asylum" today
<kenvandine> tedg,  how about we push this stuff in a testing ppa under ~indicator-applet-developers ?
<tedg> kenvandine, works for me.
<kenvandine> great, can you create one?
<tedg> kenvandine, Heh
 * tedg didn't realize what he walked into
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> i can upload to it... but not create :)
<spikeb> that was very slick, kenvandine
<kenvandine> :-D
<DBO> tareth, just realized I never mentioned my email is jason.smith@canonical.com
<kenvandine> tedg, i think i am about ready to upload
<kenvandine> fixing the last bits of indicator-application
<tareth> DBO, sent!
<tedg> kenvandine, https://launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/+archive/gdbus-migration
<DBO> tareth, gratzi
<kenvandine> tedg, th
<kenvandine> +x
 * tedg now has the power to execute!
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> tedg, mind if i push these packaging fixes right to ~indicator-applet-developers?
<tedg> kenvandine, Nope
<DBO> tareth, merge approved
<tareth> :D
<DBO> tareth, rev 699 of unity contains your code
<DBO> congrats :)
<DBO> I also wanted to congratulate you on doing it in such a simple and clean manner, it really feels right :)
<tareth> Now I need to find another bug...
<DBO> there is a bug where restoring a minimized window that obscures the window doesn't trigger intellihide
<DBO> it should be a classic case of trace and debug whats going wrong
<tareth> I might just take that one on
<ja> hi
<spikeb> lots of people joining to fix bugs this cycle.
<tedg> kenvandine, Can you pull and try indicator-appmenu again?  It's now fixed for me.
<kenvandine> yup
<tedg> kenvandine, Thanks!
<tedg> kenvandine, if it works can you distro patch that in?
<kenvandine> lp:~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-appmenu/ubuntu
<kenvandine> right?
<kenvandine> maybe
<tedg> kenvandine, Yup
<kenvandine> yay... installed the appindicator and dbusmenu gdbus branches on this test box... desktop doesn't load :-D
<kenvandine> brb
<kenvandine> tedg, ok... menus work about the same for me as they did before
<kenvandine> alt+e brings up edit
<kenvandine> in gedit
<tedg> kenvandine, Does Alt+D work for you?
<tedg> (in GEdit)
<kenvandine> no
<tedg> :(
<kenvandine> seems weird
<tedg> Does it crash the panel service?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> that seems fine
<kenvandine> back to gdbus
<kenvandine> (nautilus:15628): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_variant_new_string: assertion `string != NULL' failed
<kenvandine> Initializing nautilus-open-terminal extension
<kenvandine> Initializing nautilus-gdu extension
<kenvandine> that is looping over and over again in .xsession-errors
<kenvandine> i assume failing to start nautilus
<tedg> kenvandine, But nothing should have changed for Nautilus... I mean, it doesn't like to any of these libraries, right?
<kenvandine> only thing i can think of is nautilus connecting to the menus
<kenvandine> i removed the extensions
<kenvandine> now it is just the glib critical
<tedg> kenvandine, Did you rebuild appmenu-gtk?
<kenvandine> no
<tedg> kenvandine, It should still be on the old dbusmenu, no?
<kenvandine> i asked you if i needed to rebuild stuff
<kenvandine> so i shouldn't right?
<tedg> Yeah, it shouldn't rebuild -- I think it'll FTBFS
<tedg> Oh, it connects through libappindicator.
<tedg> You're probably loading two versions of dbusmenu into the same binary.
<tedg> That won't be good.
<tedg> Hmmm.
<tedg> So I think we need to port appmenu-gtk then.
<tedg> Uhg.
<tedg> I can't think of any clever thing to do here.
<tedg> kenvandine, I think you need to purge the PPA, and then we'll have to port appmenu-gtk to GDBus.
<tedg> kenvandine, That's not going to happen today though :(
<kenvandine> i haven't uploaded yet
<tedg> No, purge it from your test machine.
<kenvandine> ah
<tedg> Otherwise it won't boot :)
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> i know
<tedg> Bother.  I should have realized this dependency.
<ja> Is there any mock-up of final version of Unity?
<kenvandine> tedg, if you get the appmenu thing nailed, just email me
<tedg> kenvandine, Can you try that Alt+D thing again?  It works reliably for me...
<tedg> kenvandine, Writing up the status of the GDBus stuff.
<kenvandine> hang on
<jono> awesome work tareth!
<tareth> thanks!
<kenvandine> tedg, i uploaded all of them to the ppa and pushed the indicator-application and libappindicator packaging branches
<kenvandine> and for dbusmenu i pushed to lp:~ken-vandine/dbusmenu/ubuntu
<kenvandine> i am not a member of dbusmenu-team
<tedg> kenvandine, Ah cool.  I'll merge that in.
<tedg> kenvandine, Otherwise we're just going to have to wait until I can port appmenu-gtk to GDBus.
<kenvandine> so rev 114
<kenvandine> of indicator-appmenu packaging branch
<kenvandine> right?
<tedg> kenvandine, Yup
 * kenvandine rebuilds to make sure 
<kenvandine> ETOOMANYBRANCHES
 * tedg checks again, and it works.
<tedg> Yes, where DVCSes aren't always a good thing :)
<kenvandine> brb
<tedg> kenvandine, I need to run and get a birthday gift for a party this weekend.
<kenvandine> works!
<tedg> kenvandine, Ping me with what happens.
<tedg> Woot!
<kenvandine> alt+d worked
<kenvandine> sorry about that
<tedg> NP
<kenvandine> i need to go too
<kenvandine> drop me a mail or a merge request about patching it
<tedg> Okay, is the change small enough to distro patch (next week) ?
<kenvandine> i'll do it monday
<tedg> K, will do later tonight.
<kenvandine> i think so
<kenvandine> thx
<tedg> Thanks!
<kenvandine> gotta feed the kids
<tedg> 'night kenvandine!
<kenvandine> later!
<kenvandine> have a great vacation!
<tedg> Will do
#ayatana 2010-12-11
<rbnswartz> DBO are you available?
<DBO> sure
<DBO> for a short amount of time
<rbnswartz> Did you fix the bug that you told me about? the one with urgent windows?
<DBO> no
<rbnswartz> Okay I might be able to fix that one.
<rbnswartz> What kind of a fix are we looking for? should it bypass the scale effect and bring that window to the front?
<DBO> yes
<DBO> if there is an urgent window
<DBO> it is highest priority
<DBO> basically we just signaled to the user "hey click here to see something important"
<DBO> we damn well better do it :)
<rbnswartz> is there a way to tell if a window is urgent without having to track it from the urgent-changed event?
<rbnswartz> is there some way bamf can tell me if a window is urgent?
<DBO> yeah
<rbnswartz> How is that? (I have no idea what bamf is except from what I can deduce from the code)
<DBO> rbnswartz, bamf_view_is_urgent ();
<DBO> in the case of BamfLauncherIcon
<DBO> you wnat
<DBO> bamf_view_is_urgent (BAMF_VIEW (m_App));
<DBO> that will return a boolean if its urgent or not
<DBO> internally that is tracked, no dbus call
<DBO> you can call it as much as you want
<DBO> gotta go now
<rbnswartz> cya
<rbnswartz> Anybody remaining here familiar with bamf?
<rbnswartz> how do I tell compiz to bring a window to the front of all the other windows? (Forgive the stupid question I know very little about compiz)
<ssj6akshat> vish, fire me 5 bugs
<ssj6akshat> papercuts
<vish> ssj6akshat: hey.. this week do the thing about identifying and filing papercuts..
<ssj6akshat> ok
<vish> ssj6akshat: next week we'll highlight the new arrivals..
<ssj6akshat> vish, I am not sure of the stuff
<ssj6akshat> should I make a google doc?
<vish> ssj6akshat: which stuff? how to file a bug?
<ssj6akshat> identifying
<vish> ssj6akshat: you could take some of it from the wiki..,
<vish> !sru | dnielsen
<ubot5> dnielsen: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<vish> dnielsen: you would probably have seen that already.., but just in case.. :)
<ssj6akshat> vish, what does 'featured applications' mean?
<ssj6akshat> featured applications in software center?
<vish> ssj6akshat: all applications in software center featured section
<vish> yup..
<htorque> DBO, "jays nux branch" is a private one?
<ssj6akshat> vish, do people need to be members of bugsquad to triage papercuts?
<vish> ssj6akshat: nope..
<ssj6akshat> vish, are you sure?
<vish> ssj6akshat: i wrote the page.. ;)   ofcourse i'm sure.. :)
<ssj6akshat> ok
<vish> ssj6akshat: also, nobody needs to be in the bugsquad to triage _any_ bug
<ssj6akshat> vish, ah I confused bugcontrol with bugsquad
<vish> ssj6akshat: bugsquad is just a team where we have members interested in bug triage joining..  Bug Control is a more important team, to be a part of, to have access to a few more bug triage options
<vish> ssj6akshat: did you mean to ask about setting a bug to 'triaged' ?
<ssj6akshat> yes
<vish> ssj6akshat: right, that papercutters team has access for Papercuts project.. not even Bug Control.. when someone is actively triaging papercuts we add them to papercutters team
<ssj6akshat> vish, and the bug importance?
<vish> ssj6akshat: that too, is papercutters team.. but to start to triage a bug it is not necessary to be able to set it. One can just comment what the importance needs to be set as"foo" and someone will set it for them. they can request a bug set to triaged as well similarly.. (when the bug has enough info)
<ssj6akshat> ok
<ssj6akshat> I think I just copy pasted the whole wiki page -.-
<spikeb> heh
<ssj6akshat> vish,   ^^
<vish> ;)
 * ssj6akshat hits publish
<spikeb> ssj6akshat, very nice copy/paste job for omg!ubuntu
<ssj6akshat> spikeb, ;)
<spikeb> ssj6akshat, on a more serious note, that will probably be very useful. different eyes will see it. thanks.
<ssj6akshat> :)
<coz_> howdy doody
<coz_> mm current ubuntu updates... "Autohide Launcher"  doesnt work
<cando> 688407 hi guys, i'm working on bitesize bug #688407
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 688407 in unity (Ubuntu) "Trashcan needs quick lists" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688407
<cando> i've a problem: empty the trash,..^^
<cando> i'm lookingo to nautilus code...and it's very difficult...is there a simple way?
<cando> i've already added the quick list, now i "only" need to add the callback... :)
<OwaisL> Hey, what is the state of Windicators for Natty? Any plans? or is it planned for natty+1
<sense> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/get-involved-with-the-one-hundred-paper-cuts-project/ is mostly an adapted version of the wiki page. Doesn't the wiki content license require attribution when using the content and basing own content on it?
<sense> vish: ^^
<vish> ssj6akshat|bed: ^^
<vish> sense: meh.. he mentioned he copy-pasted before he was publishing..  but maybe he should attribute.
<sense> vish: That's what I was saying.
<sense> vish, ssj6akshat|bed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/License
<sense> it's by-sa
<vish> sense: oops! both of us commented on the same notification area bug! but i was distracted and submitted the comment late.. ;)
<vish> ssj6akshat|bed: always attribute even when you are copying something..^
<sense> especially when you're copying something :)
<sense> vish: Well, better answered twice than never! :)
<vish> yea, s/even/ /
<nmarques> kenvandine, ping!
<kklimonda> guys, how can I get unity in natty to work?
<kklimonda> after friday update it's gone
<coz_> hey all
<spikeb> hey
#ayatana 2010-12-12
<hyperair> vish: turns out indicator-messages is causing my memleaks after all.
<hyperair> http://people.ubuntu.com/~hyperair/massif-output
 * hyperair installs dbgsyms for indicator-messages and tries again
<LoverBoyV> Hello all.
<hyperair> vish: oho! i've found my bug!
<hyperair> vish: it happens when indicator-messages needs to resize icons
<hyperair> it resizes the pixbuf, and doesn't free the original
<vish> hyperair: why is it resizing icons?
<hyperair> vish: i guess it's because some apps send larger than necessary icons over dbus?
<hyperair> hmm 32M after 1 hour and 15 minutes
<hyperair> vish: how much memory does indicator-applet usually use?
<hyperair> i think there might be some issues with strdup on a long run, but haven't identified them yet.
<vish> hyperair: 6.9M after 1d10h
<hyperair> huh what
<vish> err, 6.2
<hyperair> that's ridiculously small
<hyperair> i guess i should stick my massif script back in.
<hyperair> vish: are you using the default theme or the elementary theme?
<vish> hyperair: well, a tweaked version of the default
<hyperair> ah i see.
<hyperair> i'm using the elementary =\
<hyperair> which probably gave higher-res icons than usual to indicator-applet, causing it to leak
<hyperair> but i wonder what's going on now
<vish> i doubt that..
<hyperair> oh well i'll wait for another day or so
<vish> hyperair: switch the them and check..
<vish> theme*
<hyperair> but i don't like the default theme =\
<hyperair> and i'll have to bear with it for a day or so
 * hyperair sighs
<vish> hyperair: pff! 1h15min is not too long to test it.. ;p
<hyperair> vish: hmph. maybe some other time. =p
<hyperair> for now i'll just observe how far it rises, and then run massif again
<hyperair> hmm 43M and 2 hours.
<hyperair> it's still leaking.
<coz_> good day
#ayatana 2011-12-05
<hrw> didrocks: can we discuss few moments about bug 897697?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 897697 in unity (Ubuntu) "Expo plugin not marked as essential for Unity plugin (in ccsm)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/897697
<didrocks> hrw: hey, sure
<hrw> didrocks: I just wrote commend in it in which I do not agree with you and would like to get it sorted
<hrw> commen{s/d/t}
<didrocks> hrw: please, tell me :)
<hrw> 2When I disable Expo plugin (Desktop Wall is enabled) and click launcher icon there is no reaction. When I enable it again it gives me desktops preview.
<hrw> With two Chrome windows open when I press on Chrome icon in launcher I get preview of them even with Expo plugin disabled.
<hrw> Enabling "Rotate Cube" enables "Desktop Cube" which conflicts with "Desktop Wall" which is required by "Unity" - that's what ccsm just told me.
<didrocks> hrw: one sec, finishing a discussion first
<hrw> sure, no rush
<didrocks> ok, back :)
<didrocks> so, launching ccsm
<didrocks> hrw: if I remove desktop wall, unity wants to be removed as well
<hrw> sure, but you wrote "the wall plugin (the one which has the button in the laucher), is an unity dependency.
<hrw> Unity depends on a "largedesktop" feature, which is provided by both wall and cube, so both are compatible and at least one of the two should be enabled to unity to be enabled."
<hrw> so I just tried and we can skip this part
<didrocks> hrw: hum, that's true. This is what sam told me though
<didrocks> hrw: I'll check with him, there is a missing piece there
<hrw> anyway that part is not important
<hrw> I am more interested in Expo plugin part
<hrw> as this is what bug was about
<didrocks> hrw: well, making it dependant? I think we should be careful as cube enters the dance into that for people wanting to enable that
<hrw> so expo plugin itself is not compatible with cube?
<didrocks> hrw: well, sam told me about wall
<didrocks> not expo
<didrocks> but when he meant wall, he meant the desktop switching expo view
<didrocks> so, that's why we need to discuss about it
<hrw> ok
<hrw> btw - is there a way to get rid of this expo button from launcher?
<hrw> also would like to drop trash
<didrocks> hrw: apart from changing the code itself, I'm afraid you can't
<hrw> ;(
<hrw> will report wishlist bugs for it ok?
<didrocks> hrw: yes please :)
<hrw> bug 883603 exists already
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 883603 in unity (Ubuntu) "it is not possible to remove "Trash" icon from Unity panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/883603
<hrw> set to wishlist, set as affecting so it is confirmed now
<hrw> bug it may be duplicate of bug 821082
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 821082 in unity (Ubuntu) "I would like the option to hide the lens trash tiles in the launcher" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/821082
<hrw> and both may be duplicate of bug 759724
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 759724 in unity (Ubuntu) "Suggestion for "Workspace Switcher", "Applications", "Files & Folders" and "Trash" icons" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/759724
<hrw> marked as such
<didrocks> hrw: yeah, do not hesitate to mark as duplicate and change status :)
<didrocks> thanks!
<hrw> according to Unity code Trashcan can be hidden only by changing code. Someone would have to implement code from DeviceLauncherIcon into TrashcanIcon
<didrocks> Indeed
<om26er> kamstrup, Hi! care to comment on this bug 888607
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 888607 in unity-lens-files (Ubuntu) "typing does not suggests any file" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/888607
<om26er> i think i might have faced the issue once in the past month
<jo-erlend> http://askubuntu.com/questions/85309/how-to-enable-dropping-any-file-type-on-particular-or-any-unity-launcher-item <--- I'd like to know that myself. The LauncherAPI page doens't describe that at all.
<kamstrup> mhr3: at your service https://code.launchpad.net/~kamstrup/libunity/faves-enumerator/+merge/84470
<kamstrup> mhr3: this is a first step in https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-lens-applications/+bug/893214
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 893214 in unity-lens-applications "Dash - Most Frequently Used apps change to Recently Used, without Launcher favorites" [High,Triaged]
<kamstrup> the question is whether I should add the u-l-a changes now or later - depending on the state of your ports?
<mhr3> kamstrup, it's incomplete, right? john wants to filter out also running apps (non-pinned)
<kamstrup> mhr3: oh
<kamstrup> mhr3: I think the LauncherFavorites API makes sense still
<mhr3> kamstrup, sure
<kamstrup> mhr3: but I guess it'll be bamf work for the running apps
<kamstrup> i have no idea about the state of the bamf vapi
<kamstrup> meh, seems there is no such thing as vala bindings for bamf
<kamstrup> who wants to make it easy anyway?
<kamstrup> mhr3: I think we should just writye the bamf glue in C inside u-l-a. I wouldn't want all apps using libunity to pick up a connection to the chatty bamfdaemon and cause spurious wakeups all over the place
<kamstrup> mhr3: also I think we're free to interpret what "in the launcher" means
<kamstrup> honestly I think it means "favorite"
<kamstrup> but there's room to figure out what feels "right" of course
<mhr3> kamstrup, sure, but it's still going to be a lot of wakeups for poor ula
<API> lamalex, hi again, did you see my comments on that merge proposal? they were a answer to your comments
<gord> mhr3, bschaefer - so i'm thinking to fix this https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/711199 - we need the lenses to expose a string for when there are no results, as its different for each lens. can we add api for this?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 711199 in unity "Dash - No message displayed when no results are returned in the Dash" [Medium,In progress]
<bschaefer> gord, so add something in the Lens.cpp in UnityCore to hold an empty results string?
<gord> bschaefer, basically yeah, but we need the lenses to provide that, hence, mhr3 ;)
<mhr3> gord, i'd like to hear from ayatana first
<mhr3> do we really need special string for each lens?
<davidcalle> mhr3, "This lens needs an internet connexion to provide results"
<mhr3> davidcalle, good point
<gord> mhr3, well its what design want and i don't want to hard-code this in unity ;)
<mhr3> seems to me the design isn't complete yet
<bschaefer> mhr3, yeah I just changed it to have john look at it again since the bug is old. Such as the home lenses is getting changed this cycle also
<gord> mhr3, oh sorry no right, JohnLea set it to fix committed, the solution in the description is what he edited in there, its confusing i know. let me set that back to fix-commited
<bschaefer> thumper told me to mark it as incomplete to have john look at it again is why I did that
<mhr3> gord, but yea, i agree that it should be completely dynamic
<gord> JohnLea, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/711199 <-- seem okay to you? bit of confusion
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 711199 in unity "Dash - No message displayed when no results are returned in the Dash" [Medium,In progress]
<JohnLea> bschaefer, mhr3, gord; If you need me (or someone else in design) to look at a bug, set it's status in *unity* (or whatever the relevant project is) to "incomplete".  Don't change the ayatana-design status!  We have a script that looks for bugs with specific upstream and downstream statuses, and reports when those statuses are inconsistent with the status in ayatana-design.
<JohnLea> bschaefer, mhr3, gord; If a bug has a status of 'fix-committed' or 'triaged' in ayatana-design it is signed off by design and ready to go ;-)
<bschaefer> JohnLea, sorry about that, thought the one you were under was what needed to be changed to get an email sent to you!
<JohnLea> bschaefer; no worries, to see the design view of bugs have a look at http://people.canonical.com/~platform/design/designer.html
<gord> JohnLea, just a note, one thing that had me confused with that bug (and i think this is why this happened) you edited the description without noting in the comments that you did, so it looked like it was sebs idea not the signed off design idea :) can you just note that in future, either in the description or comments is fine, should stop confusion somewhat
<JohnLea> gord; no prob, I'll leave a description updated comment in the future
<gord> JohnLea, awesome :) thanks
<gord> mhr3, so we cool to add something to the lenses to get the string?
<mhr3> gord, lenses already return a{sv} from a search, time to add it there i guess :)
<gord> nice
<thumper> bschaefer: sorry about giving you incorrect info, I thought I told you right
<cdbs> om26er: there?
<cdbs> argh, he isn't in the channel. /me hates irssi
<bschaefer> thumper: no worries, I could have miss read what you said also
<bschaefer> thumper: it was all fixed, also did you take a look at what was said about the bug?
<thumper> bschaefer: no
#ayatana 2011-12-06
<bschaefer> thumper: to sum it up, the lens is getting a new area for a no results message
<bschaefer> area meaning just a string, like name
<bschaefer> thumper: that way we can handle a case such as "This lens needs an internet connexion to provide results"
<thumper> sounds like a plan
<thumper> is it well documented on the bug?
<bschaefer> no, it was talked about earlier this morning with gord and mhr3
<thumper> did JohnLea agree?
<bschaefer> thumper: well his thoughts didn't seem to change on what he wanted. It was gords idea and this way JonhLeas plans stay true
<thumper> fair enough
<bschaefer> thumper but now Ill look into if there is size of how many ResultView the VLayout has in LensView
 * thumper nods
<bschaefer> which should give me a better update if there are no more results and I should be able to insert the code in a better place...
<bschaefer> and now off to work!
<bschaefer> thumper: also I like the C++ tip of the day :)
<bschaefer> thumper, are you still around?
<ockham_> kamstrup: hi, i'm currently trying to package unity-lens-bliss
<ockham_> kamstrup: which is using autotools for a mere python script
<ockham_> kamstrup: have you considered switching to something python-esque instead?
<kamstrup> ockham_: yeah, when I started I didn't know how ambitious I'd get :-)
<kamstrup> ockham_: if you want feel free to send a patch for distutils instead
<mhall119> would it be possible to put the window icon in the Unity panel?  That way I at least know at a glance which application the menu/window controls are for
<hyperair> om26er: ping
<om26er> hyperair, pong
<hyperair> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/878627 <-- this has only *one* issue described in the bug report.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 878627 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity regularly gets confused about Firefox's window" [Medium,Confirmed]
<om26er> ok so all the problems appear together you mean?
<hyperair> om26er: it goes like this. first unity behaves normally. then suddenly it gets confused about firefox's window state. and then *ALL* the symptoms appear.
<hyperair> yes
<om26er> i have seen bug reports for individual issues
<hyperair> they're symptoms of the same issue.
<om26er> so was wondering maybe you might have reported a few together
<hyperair> i just enumerated them from my observations
<om26er> its possibly a compiz bugs
<om26er> *bug
<hyperair> it's not a compiz bug.
<hyperair> that i can guarantee.
<hyperair> scale (spread switcher, as you call it) works fine
<hyperair> i mentioned in the description
<hyperair> *every* other switcher in compiz besieds unity work
<hyperair> *ALL* of them work as expected
<om26er> i am seeing a lot of problems lately where the launcher is losing track of the running app, the icon would vanish from the launcher, minimized app wont be raised
<hyperair> it's probably all the same issue.
<om26er> its BAMF then
<hyperair> hmm are you sure about that?
 * om26er wonders whos looking after bamf these days
<hyperair> om26er: unity still seems to be able to recognize that the firefox window is being focused
<om26er> to my thinking it could also be related to the 'minimized window preview thing'
<hyperair> i can't screenshot it at the moment because i dion't know how to reproduce the issue.
<om26er> could you disable that in unity plugin
<om26er> ?
<hyperair> it's not that. i disabled the minimized window preview
<hyperair> isn't it in another plugin rather than unity?
<om26er> no its in unity plugin
<hyperair> lemme check
<om26er> in ccsm>>unity plugin
<om26er> switcher tab, the last option
<hyperair> okay, i disabled it.
<hyperair> but i don't think it's that either
<hyperair> when firefox's window is focused, the < triangle appears
<hyperair> you know, the one on the right side of the icon
<hyperair> but the > triangle remains unfilled.
<om26er> that seems unity losing track of the app
<hyperair> exactly what i'm saying.
<hyperair> unity seems to know that firefox's window has focus
<hyperair> but it thinks that firefox's window is on a different workspace
<om26er> my report focused on three types of main issues in Unity and one of them was apps mis behaving with launcher/alt-tab
<hyperair> which report?
<om26er> libreoffice is so broken with unity
<hyperair> it is?
<hyperair> i didn't notice any breakage with libreoffice
<om26er> there are a ton of bugs, where libreoffice is running but not appearing in the launcher
<hyperair> hmmm
<om26er> launching it from launcher would launch it but unity wont know if its actually running
<hyperair> i see.
<hyperair> i think it's different from this.
<hyperair> but then again my firefox icon is one of those always-present icons
<hyperair> the "keep in launcher" kind
<om26er> yeah its different from this one. i was referring to a general problem
<hyperair> i see
<om26er> gtk apps behave better with unity, apps like firefox and thunderbird not so, application matching really needs fixing
 * om26er is tagging bugs ;-)
<hyperair> yeah i can imagine.
<hyperair> docky and all those other launchers had their own fair share of issues
<hyperair> it's really ridiculous
#ayatana 2011-12-07
<Andy80> hi
<thumper> borning
 * thumper sighs
<thumper> morning
<davidcalle> mhr3_, have you seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/893688 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 893688 in gobject-introspection (Ubuntu) "Unity.ActivationResponse does not work properly for python scopes" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mhr3_> davidcalle, nope
<mhr3_> davidcalle, this seems to work ret = Unity.ActivationResponse(handled=Unity.HandledType.HIDE_DASH, goto_uri='')
<davidcalle> mhr3_, THANK YOU :D
#ayatana 2011-12-08
<bschaefer> thumper: so when the panel starts it changes the color of the top panel to match the dash
<bschaefer> i mean when the dash opens it changes the panel color to match
<bschaefer> thumper: i just started up again let me take a quick look at the code again to refresh...
<bschaefer> Trevinho: what have you done/found on the blur panel bug?
<Trevinho> bschaefer: I've started sudying the thing and done many tests
<thumper> Trevinho: would it be worth off loading the findings and looking at bamf?
<Trevinho> hovever it's quite hard since there are many layers mixing....
<Trevinho> Ok
<bschaefer> Trevinho, that is what I have been doing, what I found is under PanelView::UpdateBackground is where it changes the panel to just the color if _dash_is_open
<Trevinho> by the way my findings aren't that much things... I just moved the panel below the blur, but then the blending doesn't work as expected
<Trevinho> yep
<Trevinho> however bschaefer you need to work on DrawContent and on Draw
<Trevinho> more than there
<Trevinho> I actually just commended the code in the if {} (keeping only the else part)... and doing tests only with Draw(Content)
<bschaefer> Trevinho, I was looking at those and just made _dash_is_open to false and it wasn't do much to the effects of the panel. What I am thinking is an if statement in UpdateBackground
<bschaefer> if (_dash_is_open && (_menu_view->GetMaximizedWindow() == 0))
<bschaefer> that will be if the window is maxed, and then an else if (_dash_is_open_) then an else
<bschaefer> Trevinho, there is still a lot of stuff I need to look into, but since the Dash doesn't cover the panel view we can't rely on that
<bschaefer> color to change something we put there, so it seems like we are going to have to maybe use 2 layers one with the color that shows the background and one to keep something behind it
<Trevinho> bschaefer: the blur effect is not done by the dash on the panel
<Trevinho> but by the panel itself
<bschaefer> Trevinho, yeah, which is annoying
<Trevinho> Yep, but there's no other way to get that
<Trevinho> since they're two different windows
<Trevinho> however, before of focusing on the UpdateBackground logics (that maybe is also unneeded as that could have been done not drawing the bg_layer on DrawContent, without regenerating it at every step)
<bschaefer> hmm, yeah if the dash covered the panel this would be an easy fix!! So now I wonder if we can keep the panel there and put the color it gets changed to over it
<Trevinho> that is easy
<Trevinho> the main issue is blending the layers on draw and drawcontent
<Trevinho> bschaefer: have you seen the desired effect that JohnLea has posted on the bug today?
<bschaefer> Trevinho, have not, let me take a look
<Trevinho> that's what he wants... So basically you need to draw the background layer under the layer that applies the blur
<bschaefer> yeah, that is something I had imagine he wanted
<Trevinho> the problem here is mixing them correcly
<Trevinho> but on this jaytaoko can help
<Trevinho> I contacted him yesterday about this
<Trevinho> but he told me he should have looked into that more
<bschaefer> Trevinho, cool hopefully he gets that ping otherwise I can contact him also.
<bschaefer> have you talked to macslow at all about this?
<Trevinho> no
<Trevinho> I was planning to do that, but since I've looked at that issue only on late nights, he wasn't there :)
<bschaefer> it might be worth while to send him an email since he was working on it before. I can send him an email later when I find more stuff out
<bschaefer> Trevinho, doesn't the background layer normally get applied under the blur layer?
 * bschaefer hasn't looked into that part as much
<bschaefer> Trevinho, so are you saying apply the blur then apply the background so it doesn't get the background on the blur?
<Trevinho> the background layer is actually the layer with the standard panel color, and generally is applied over the blur
<Trevinho> however the blur is drawn only when the dash is opened
<Trevinho> and it uses no blending, so it goes over the background in fact
<bschaefer> Trevinho, so that would be why it shows the background
<Trevinho> Well... The blur layer has the colors of the background
<Trevinho> (where with background I mean the wallpaper)
<bschaefer> yeah that is what I ment also. So if the background layer has the standard color of the panel...ie put the blur over it so it blurs
<Trevinho> eh, yep
<Trevinho> that's theory
<Trevinho> but it doesn't work as I expected
<bschaefer> which is what you said, that looks like a good approach haha :)
<bschaefer> what happened?
<Trevinho> The blending is not enabled by default for the blur layer, so it just doesn't consider what's below
<Trevinho> enabling the blending you can get something working, but not well
<Trevinho> i.e. result: http://ubuntuone.com/7Mo4ntSpgC6Gqa3zQidsnL (dark theme), http://ubuntuone.com/0esZCMee6pzPAWBPG4pTkB (bright theme)
<bschaefer> Trevinho, looks like the right track though
<bschaefer> Trevinho, do you have  a branch or ppa I could look at? Or is it small changes you did?
<bschaefer> Trevinho, as I was looking more at the UpdateBackground part and less at the draw content
<Trevinho> bschaefer: no, I've nothing online
<Trevinho> bschaefer: look if this helps http://paste.ubuntu.com/763336/
<bschaefer> Trevinho, sweet thanks! Ill also try to get a hold of jay on this along with sending an email to macslow later.
<Trevinho> yw
<nobodyspecial> hello
<nobodyspecial> anybody online?
<nobodyspecial> unity sucks balls.  Just wanted to make that clear to you guys.  What a disaster.
<nobodyspecial> bye
<Trevinho> bschaefer: did you found something?
<bschaefer> Trevinho, not anything worthwhile as it seems so close to just looking right
<Trevinho> The problem is also with bright themes
<Trevinho> try with Ambiance
<bschaefer> Trevinho, I am scanning through other rop blending options also
<bschaefer> Trevinho, alright let me re compile. so far this two are looking the closest, rop.SrcBlend = GL_DST_COLOR;    rop.DstBlend = GL_ONE;
<bschaefer> Trevinho, which you had already
<Trevinho> :/
<bschaefer> Trevinho, did you play around with Draw at all?
<Trevinho> yes...
<Trevinho> However, drawcontent manages what should be there
<Trevinho> draw only pushes it
<Trevinho> afik
<bschaefer> Trevinho, it just seems to need to blend better with the dash, the line is very hard...with ambiance
<bschaefer> Trevinho, i mean with radiance, the white one
<Trevinho> yep
<bschaefer> Trevinho, I am also thinking that the bar is going to be constant, since he doesn't want the background behind it
<bschaefer> ie no matter whats on the screen if its full screen it will look the same depending on the theme
<Trevinho> yes
<Trevinho> that should be happen...
<Trevinho> I also thought to that, and using a workaround
<Trevinho> but I'm sure that the clean solution can be done correctly using nux
<bschaefer> Trevinho, yeah, this is my first time messing with nux and its blending so I am still trying to get use to that haha
<bschaefer> Trevinho, messing with the front end part that is
<Trevinho> I know what you mean... I've spent more than 4 hours looking to that
<bschaefer> Trevinho, yeah haha that is what I have been doing also now
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, ping!
<bschaefer> I think jay would be able to help out, not sure what his timezone is though
<Trevinho> it could be late for him
<Trevinho> I know he's Canadian
<Trevinho> but I don't know his TZ
<Trevinho> That doesn't explain why I'm Italian and I'm still UP by the way :D
<bschaefer> Trevinho, haha I was about to ask you your time zone
<bschaefer> Trevinho, it is only 8:30 pm here
<Trevinho> 5:30 here...
<Trevinho> am
<Trevinho> of course...
<bschaefer> Trevinho, well dam...that is pretty early/late
<Trevinho> yep
<Trevinho> damned branches... .I've too much code waiting to be landed to be maintened
<bschaefer> Trevinho, haha, yeah merging trunk?
<Trevinho> they should
<Trevinho> but they're missing few tests or they needs some cleanups
<Trevinho> so I've to rework them
<Trevinho> and this take time by the way
<bschaefer> haha that sounds very time consuming
<Trevinho> a lot
<bschaefer> it is 11:30 jays time
<bschaefer> I missed him then, he is USA east coast time
<bschaefer> Trevinho, did you look into this function at all? SetPremultipliedBlend
<bschaefer> I am trying to find what else could possibly be changed in the DrawContent that would be helpful...
<Trevinho> bschaefer: I guess that is used when pushing layers
<Trevinho> is the default blending
<bschaefer> Trevinho, I see, should have copied the whole line of code. GfxContext.GetRenderStates().SetPremultipliedBlend(nux::SRC_OVER);
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: hello
<Trevinho> hi jaytaoko
<Trevinho> jaytaoko: bschaefer is now working on that bug we were discussing yesterday
<Trevinho> I hope you could help him
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: ok
<Trevinho> it's time to go to bed for me now
<Trevinho> (it's 6:15 am here :/)
<Trevinho> see you guys!
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: indeed have a good night/day
<Trevinho> :)
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: hello
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: I have to reboot my system, feel free to send me an update by email regarding the blending effect. cheers
<bschaefer> Trevinho, night!
<davidcalle> andyrock, the BFB quicklist is awesome!
<andyrock> davidcalle, thx, if you've any suggestions...
<davidcalle> andyrock, no suggestions, it looks great. I was curious if lenses not supposed to be visible would show up here, but it handles them well.
<andyrock> yeah, later we can do something like this
<andyrock> Application Lense
<andyrock> Files & Folder Lens
<andyrock> ...
<andyrock> *Lens
<om26er> hyperair, andyrock is wondering if the patch in bug 888636 is for trunk or 4.0 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 888636 in unity (Ubuntu) "Alt+Tab default delay of 150ms is too long" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/888636
<andyrock> hyperair, hi
<hyperair> om26er: it's against oneiric's unity package, because i'm too lazy to build a newer one.
<hyperair> andyrock: hi.
<andyrock> hyperair, ok... but i don't think that this can be merged in unity 4.0
<andyrock> hyperair, in unity trunk i can review and eventually approve it, but you should update it :)
<hyperair> andyrock: mm it doesn't apply?
<andyrock> no...
<hyperair> i see.
 * hyperair sighs.
 * hyperair isn't really interested in bzr cloning..
<andyrock> and yes, use bazaar please :)
<hyperair> but but
<hyperair> i really *hate* bzr.
<andyrock> hyperair, git right? :)
<hyperair> yes.
<hyperair> it's easy enough when you have a an apt mirror really close by (within walking distance)
<hyperair> and can apt-get source stuff
<hyperair> and git import-dsc
<hyperair> \o/
<hyperair> not so fun when you need to clone lp:unity over a connection that consistently fails.
<andyrock> oki oki
<andyrock> push the new diff so...
<andyrock> we'll do it for you
<hyperair> hyperair@thinkpwn:~/src/unity% patch -i ~/src/debian/unity/unity/0001-Add-alt_tab_delay-option-to-configure-alt-tab-delay.patch -p1                                              [ 1:24AM]
<hyperair> patching file plugins/unityshell/src/unityshell.cpp
<hyperair> Hunk #1 succeeded at 256 (offset 3 lines).
<hyperair> Hunk #2 succeeded at 2069 with fuzz 2 (offset 15 lines).
<hyperair> patching file plugins/unityshell/unityshell.xml.in
<hyperair> ...
<hyperair> IT APPLIES DAMNIT.
<hyperair> http://paste.debian.net/148619/
<hyperair> there. new patch.
<hyperair> andyrock: ^
<andyrock> hyperair, i'm sorry but in trunk it doesn't apply :)
<hyperair> still?!
<hyperair> andyrock: i just did that bzr diff from trunk!
<hyperair> it's lp:unity right?
<andyrock> hyperair, you should do switcher_controller_->
<andyrock> not switcherController->
<andyrock> try to build it, and you will get an error ;)
<hyperair> ..that's very straneg
<hyperair> i built it..
<hyperair> oh.
<hyperair> i built it on the *old* unity.
<hyperair> i guess things changed since then
<hyperair> well i'm not really interested in figuring out how to build unity from trunk, so could you just fix that up pretty please? :-)
<andyrock> hyperair, ok... adding to my TODO list
<andyrock> thanks
<andyrock> :)
<hyperair> it's just a one-liner change, isn't it?
<hyperair> the one you mentioned..
<andyrock> yeah...
<andyrock> maybe the fixme
<andyrock> in the description option
<hyperair> afaik they're *all* fixmes
<andyrock> but we can do it
<andyrock> yeah but we don't want another fixme :)
 * hyperair facepalms
<hyperair> i was just trying to be standard.
<hyperair> andyrock: https://paste.debian.net/148624/
<hyperair> there you go.
#ayatana 2011-12-09
<hcabaguio> Hi
<Bacta> So I've been using Unity and am having issues with the menu bar getting in the way
<Bacta> Did anyone ever think that it might cause problems when trying to hit the back button in a web browser?
<hrw> someone know why I have ghosts instead of windows in unity setup?
<derpstep> ghosts?
<hrw> I started clementine few days ago and closed window. music is controlled by sound indicator
<hrw> but when I open window by sound indicator I got only window decoration
<hrw> application is not frozen cause it reacts to song change by changing window title
<hrw> http://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/~hrw/shots/ghostedwindow.jpg shows it
<davidcalle> mhr3, hey. Is there a way for lenses to know when they are displayed other than "notify::active"?
<mhr3> davidcalle, heh, i spent last two days messing with that :)
<davidcalle> Awesome :)
<mhr3> now lenses and even scopes know even whether you have the global search view active, or the lens view
<davidcalle> mhr3, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/902242
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 902242 in unity "Unity should provide an "active" signal on a per lens basis" [Undecided,New]
<mhr3> and yea, limiting the number of model updates was the reason for doing that
<davidcalle> mhr3, I see. what are Dee transactions about?
<mhr3> davidcalle, but anyway are you checking the actual value of the active property?
<mhr3> cause you might get the notification even if notify == false, and it (doesn't)change to notify == false
<davidcalle> mhr3, no I didn't... I feel stupid not having thought about it. :/
<mhr3> i suppose it's not very natural to people who dont work with gobject regularly
<davidcalle> mhr3, yeah :/
#ayatana 2011-12-10
<markbaas> Hi, can anyone tell me where to find the code that shows the window title in the panel and replaces itself for the menu
<markbaas> I looked at the appmenu indicator, but could not find anything
#ayatana 2011-12-11
<benonsoftware> Hi all
<AlanBell> andyrock: does the fix for 855532 need testing in orca or have you done that already?
<andyrock> AlanBell, hi
<andyrock> AlanBell, i'm don't know if I've to add manually the accessibility support to it...
<andyrock> btw it's a WIP
<andyrock> and i can talk with an accessibility expert...
<AlanBell> andyrock|brb: if it is keyboard navigable and you can put focus on all the text (presume it is text and translateable) then it might just work
<AlanBell> it is a particularly useful feature for screen reader users as everything needs to be keyboard navigable so a list of shortcuts is great. A mouse is a bit useless without being able to see where the pointer is.
<andyrock|brb> AlanBell, it's not keyboard navigable (why it should?)
<andyrock|brb> yes it is text
<andyrock|brb> and is translateable
<andyrock> i can talk with a designer about this btw, but make it keyboard navigable can break the other shortucts
<AlanBell> It doesn't have to be keyboard navigable, that just makes it a bit more discoverable
<andyrock> we're going to show it during the super key pressing
<AlanBell> so long hold of the super key and it pops up and stays there?
<AlanBell> even when you let go of the super key?
<AlanBell> unity is a bit rubbish about being navigable using the numberpad
<AlanBell> andyrock|lunch: if you can help me get it installed I will try and use it with orca and see if there is any way to navigate to the text and read it
<andyrock> AlanBell, ok now i'm available...
<andyrock> first of all it's a WIP, so I'm not sure it will work well on you PC
<andyrock> it has been tested on few computers
<andyrock> btw...
<andyrock> first of all you need nux 2.0 from trunk...
<andyrock> so
<andyrock> bzr branch lp:nux
<andyrock> cd nux
<andyrock> ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
<andyrock> make -j4
<andyrock> sudo make install
<andyrock> then...
<andyrock> bzr branch lp:~andyrock/unity/shortcut-hint
<andyrock> cd shortcut-hint
<andyrock> mkdir build
<andyrock> cd build
<andyrock> cmake .. -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debug -DCOMPIZ_PLUGIN_INSTALL_TYPE=local -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr
<andyrock> make -j4
<andyrock> sudo make install
<andyrock> then restart unity
<andyrock> you can do it running:
<andyrock> unity
<andyrock> AlanBell, keep in mind that nux has not a good accesibility support
<andyrock> and keep in mind that you cannot endable input support for the overlay
<AlanBell> nux was a pile of fail, but actually unity 3d and 2d are fairly navigable
<andyrock> i'm working on nux key navigation too, i'm going to add automated test in nux src
<andyrock> and then i'm going to work on unity key navigation
<andyrock> AlanBell, but in my opinion make the shortcut overlay keyboard navigable is a bad idea
<AlanBell> it doesn't have to be keyboard navigable
<AlanBell> just designing it to exclude screen readers is not good
<andyrock> and because at the moment is has not a associated x input window
<andyrock> it cannot receive mouse events...
<andyrock> AlanBell, yeah, but i'm not a designer
<andyrock> ;)
<AlanBell> indeed, I understand that
<AlanBell> I have been trying for a while to get the design team to include accessibility in the design phase
<andyrock> for the screen readers we can create a real application
<AlanBell> it just makes it many times harder to add accessibility afterwards than it does to not break it in the first place
<andyrock> indeed
<andyrock> if you add a comment on launchpad bug
<AlanBell> will do
<andyrock> tomorrow i can talk with a designer
<andyrock> about it...
<AlanBell> just getting the nux build dependencies now
<andyrock> ok, let me know how does it work too
<andyrock> which is the resolution of your monitor?
<andyrock> AlanBell, ^^^
<AlanBell> 1280x1024 (or 2048x1152 or 1366x768 for my other screens)
<andyrock> ok it should fit in all your screen
<andyrock> i've not added multi monitor support yet
<andyrock> i mean: there is the support
<AlanBell> interesting to see google-test and google-mock as build dependencies of nux now
<andyrock> but i've to add few lines of code in unityshell.cèè
<andyrock> AlanBell, for precise every branch need an automated test
<andyrock> *needs
<andyrock> there is a test for the shortcuts overlay too..
<AlanBell> yay, ./configure worked, making it now
<andyrock> AlanBell, thx for the comment
<AlanBell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/766862 that doesn't look so good, compiling nux
<andyrock> AlanBell, never got it...
<AlanBell> making it again, I think it has got past that bit now
<AlanBell> yay, built it and it runs
<AlanBell> and yeah, don't think I am going to be able to read it with orca
<AlanBell> no, that is a total fail with orca andyrock
<AlanBell> focus remains on orca and I can't go looking for the text as I have the super key pressed down
<andyrock> AlanBell, i think that we should provide another app for the screen reader
<andyrock> *readers
<AlanBell> TheMuso: what do you think about that ^^
<AlanBell> personally I think the desktop should be accessible as it is
<AlanBell> Pendulum: ^^
<andyrock> AlanBell, yeah but we cannot create an input window for the overlay otherwise we can break all the other shortcuts
<andyrock> this is because we show it during the super key pressing...
<AlanBell> yeah, the design concept is broken for non-visual users
<andyrock> AlanBell, what's your solution?
<AlanBell> punt it back to design as broken.
<andyrock> AlanBell, i've spent a week to make it working quite fast :(
<andyrock> ahahha :)
<AlanBell> I don't know if there can be some orca script invoked to read the text of the overlay directly
<paissad> hello guys, i would like to know how to create a launch icon in Unity for a specific application ?
<paissad> i'm packaging an application, and i would like to add a quicklink to Unity
<paissad> thanks
<paissad> is there a tutorial for that ?
<paissad> quicklist*
<andyrock> paissad, hi
<paissad> hi
<andyrock> python?
<paissad> not python, java
<paissad> here is my desktop file http://zlin.dk/p/?ZGE1MTk1
<paissad> but i don't know why, i have nothing in my KDE menu
<andyrock> paissad, you can add a static quicklist...
<paissad> andyrock, i don't want to do a static quicklist since i have to add it to the packaging process
<paissad> i'm currently reading this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/how-to-add-quicklists-for-opera-in-unity/
<andyrock> paissad, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI#Static_Quicklist_entries
<andyrock> yeah if you write properly your desktop file you can easily add it to the packaging process
<paissad> andyrock, i configured my desktop file like this http://zlin.dk/p/?YWEzZjM5 ... but i see nothing in Unity :/
<andyrock> paissad, you can't your icon at all or you can't see the quicklist?
<paissad> andyrock, currently, i'm in KDE, i even don't have any icon of 'pms-linux' in the KDE menu .. when i switched to Unity-2D, i also don't see the icon , nor the quicklist of Unity
<paissad> actually, i do see the icon 'pms-linux' only in Gnome Classic
<paissad> i did not try with XFCE, but i don't care yet
<paissad> i have my priorities ;)
<andyrock> i'm not a .desktop files expert ;)
<andyrock> btw it's Sunday
<paissad> indeed, but i can participate/develop in the opensource projects only on week-ends ;)
<andyrock> try to ask help tomorros
<andyrock> *tomorrow
<andyrock> try to ask on a mailing-list
<andyrock> ;)
<andyrock> htorque, hi
<htorque> andyrock: hi :)
<andyrock> htorque, can you make a quick test on unity?
<andyrock> please... :)
<htorque> sure
<andyrock> open the home dash
<andyrock> and try to use key navigation
<andyrock> inside the shortcut home dash
<andyrock> do key left and key up works?
<andyrock> *work?
<htorque> inside the eight icon screen?
<andyrock> yeah
<htorque> works here, but i'm not on trunk right now
<htorque> should i test with trunk?
<andyrock> don't worry... don't waste your time :)
<htorque> building trunk is fun (as long as you get to see some surprises ;-))
<andyrock> as you want... but it should be not a crash
<andyrock> do don't worry ;)
<htorque> ;-)
<andyrock> *should not be
<andyrock> i'm writing automated test for key navigation
<Andy80> one simple question: the shortcut to show the desktop changed from SUPER+D to CTRL+ALT+D or is it just my immagination :P ?
<andyrock> Andy80, it's not you immagination ;)
<andyrock> *your
<Andy80> andyrock: ah ok ^_^ and why this change? I'm pretty sure that until 11.10 RC1 it was still SUPER+D
<andyrock> Andy80, no idea....
<andyrock> ;)
#ayatana 2014-12-02
<berz3rk> Hello
#ayatana 2015-12-02
<fshp> Hello!
